# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal-Wie heeft er ervaring mee?

## Acnaib

Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.

----------


## [email protected]

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


HALO
IK HEB NU 8 JAAR ,DUS VOOTDE TWEEDE KEER EEN MIRENA SPIRAAL.
NIJN ERVARING IS IN 1 WOORD GEWELDIG, IK KAN DIT IEDEREEN AANRADEN.IK WORD NIET MEER ONGESTELD, HEB VERDER GEEN KLACHTEN MEER ZOALS BUIKPIJN ERGE BLOEDINGEN EN WISSELENDE STEMMINGEN.EN HET INBRENGEN DOET ZEKER GEEN PIJN, IK HEB ER NU VOOR DE TWEEDE KEER 1,EN JE VOELT ER ECHT HELEMAAL NIKS VAN.
GR ANJA

----------


## Mieke

Ik heb mijn tweede mirena spiraaltje sinds 1 jaar. Het eerste had ik vijf jaar zonder problemen.
Het laatste jaar heb ik last gekregen van rugpijn, vochtretentie, huidproblemen, flauwvallen en hoge bloeddruk. Ik denk dat het tweede spiraal niet de zelfde samenstelling heeft als het eerste.

----------


## natje

> Ik heb mijn tweede mirena spiraaltje sinds 1 jaar. Het eerste had ik vijf jaar zonder problemen.
> Het laatste jaar heb ik last gekregen van rugpijn, vochtretentie, huidproblemen, flauwvallen en hoge bloeddruk. Ik denk dat het tweede spiraal niet de zelfde samenstelling heeft als het eerste.



Ik heb nu een maand mn eerste spiraal erin zitten. ik ben nu voor het eerst ongesteld geweest en ben in 2 dagen 5 druppels verloren. nu is het weer weg. moet wel toegeven dat ik me gisteren ouderwets volgevreeten heb haha. deze spiraal is de top iedereen zet beter dat ding het is veilig en gewoon fantastisch.

----------


## anomiempje

hallo,
oktober 2004 heb ik er ook een laten plaatsen, na succes verhalen van collega's.
Ik had hevige bloedingen en de gynaecoloog vond het ook een goed idee.
In november de na controle en hij zat er nog.
Inmiddels kreeg ik een vriend dus hij kwam wel erg goed uit.
In Januari wilde hij weer vrij zijn en maakte er tot groot verdriet van mij uit.
Mijn menstruatie bleef uit en dat kon, stond immers in de gebruiksaanwijzing.
Ik werd wel wat dikker, maar ik werk voor uitzendbureaus, dus heb niet altijd werk. En liefdesverdriet en werkeloos zijn is niet zo een goede combinatie.
In maart kreeg ik weer werk en was een goede afleiding en het ging weer lekker.
Tot ik half april leven begon te voelen en bleek 19 weken zwanger.
ik heb al twee pubers en ben gescheiden dus het was een bekend gevoel en hevig schrikken.
Ik ben begin veertig en heb de moeilijkste beslissing van mijn leven genomen.
Ik heb veel steun gehad van familie, vriendinnen,huisarts en gynaecoloog.
Ik heb die week nog door gewerkt en vrijdags weg laten halen.
Een onzekere toekomst wilde ik dit kind niet geven.
En daarbij ik zit voor mijn leven al vast aan een vent die me in de steek heeft gelaten, nog een erbij is me echt te veel.
Bovendien zou ik daardoor in de bijstand terecht komen, met een hypotheek op mijn huis erbij.
Na een week thuis ben ik weer gaan werken. Die maandag kreeg ik te horen dat ze me niet meer nodig hadden, omdat ik te chaotisch was.
Ik heb mijn werkbriefje laten tekenen en ben vertrokken zonder de ware reden te vertellen. die had me toch niet meer kunnen redden.
Het spiraaltje is nooit gevonden, die ben ik dus verloren in december.
ik heb er niets van gemerkt.
Zwangerschapsignalen heb ik anders ingevuld.
Hijgend tegen de brug op fietsen, ja, je bent dikker en weinig beweging
de steken in mijn borst zouden wel eens van de hormonen spiraal kunnen komen.
En ik paste al mijn kleren nog.
Laat dit een waarschuwing zijn voor andere mensen, dan blijft je de ellende van mij bespaard. Ik zeg niet dat je hem niet moet nemen, want ik ben ervan overtuigd dat hij ideaal, zolang hij blijft zitten.
Maar controleer jezelf op zwangerschap als de menstruatie uitblijft.

----------


## Schemerlampje

Ik heb mijn tweede mirena spiraaltje. De eerste heeft vijf jaar goed gewerkt en de tweede doet dat nu ook. Met het eerste spiraaltje had ik alleen nog heeeel lichte bloedingen als ik erg gestresst was. Nu met het tweede spiraaltje helemaal nooit bloed meer. Ideaal, ben er erg gelukkig mee. Bij mij moet het onder narcose ingebracht worden, omdat ik zo'n nauwe vagina heb. Maar dat heb ik er graag voor over. Ik kan je Mirena van harte aanbevelen.

----------


## Gast1

Ik heb ook mijn huisarts gevraagd naar het mirena spriaaltje, maar zij raadde het me af. Ik ben 22 (toen 21) en het gebeurt wel eens dat ik de pil vergeet (heeeel af en toe, laatste jaar niet meer gedaan.)

Zij raadde het af omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb gehad en wel wil hebben, en ze had patientes met mirena die een half jaar lang bloedingen hadden en andere vervelende bijwerkingen. Ook moet je je afvragen of nooit meer ongesteld worden wel zo leuk is: ik heb een vriend en ik ben toch elke maand blij als ik toch ongesteld word, want anders word ik gek doordat ik denk dat ik zwanger ben :S

Toen heb ik 1 maand de nuvaring geprobeerd, zelfde als de pil eigenlijk: je stopt de nuva ring erin op de dag dat je weer je 1e pil zou slikken na de stopweek, maar je laat hem dan 3 weken zitten en je haalt 'm er weer uit op de dag dat je je laatste pil zou slikken voor de stopweek.

Nadeel: nuvaring wordt niet vergoed, en ik en m'n vriend voelden 'm zitten bij de sex (erg irritant, met name voor mij.)

----------


## m.mellema

hallo,
Ik heb het mirena spiraal nu bijna 3 jaar. Ik vind het ideaal. Ik heb geen last meer menstruatie. Ik vloei nauwelijks. Misschien 1 keer een paar druppels in de drie vier maanden. Ik vind het heerlijk om niet meer ongesteld te zijn en mij geen zorgen meer te maken over gescheurde condooms of vergeten pil.
Het begin is vervelend. Ondanks dat ik al twee kinderen heb gehad vond ik het plaatsen vervelend. het deed niet echt vreselijk pijn maar ik vond het wel naar. Ik heb de dag van plaatsing veel krampen gehad. Ook de weken erna had ik vage klachten. Krampen bloedverlies soms wel dagen achter elkaar. Niet veel maar toch lastig. Ik werd er gek van. Bijna had ik de spiraal weer laten verwijderen omdat ik er gek van werd. Twee vriendinnen zeiden echter niet doen je hebt er straks zoveel plezier van. Gelukkig heb ik hem laten zitten. Als ik de spiraal er uit moet halen laat ik meteen weer een nieuwe zetten want nooit meer ongesteld zijn is voor mij ideaal!
Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die mij kunnen vertellen of het verwijderen van het spiraal makkelijk gaat en of het pijnloos is_
groeten Chantal

----------


## Tamaratjuhh

Ik heb erg snel last van acne/puistjes en vraag mij af of de mirenaspiraal ook voor mij geschikt is. 
Mijn schoonzusje beweert namelijk dat zij doordat zij niet meer ongesteld werd meer puistjes kreeg. 
Heeft dit iets met elkaar te maken of staat dit los van elkaar???

----------


## ikki

Ik ben 'm zojuist (na een bezoek aan het toilet) verloren na 1,5 jaar lang menstrueren.
Sorry, maar van mij dus niet zo'n bericht vol lof.
Had wel gehoopt dat het anders was en me verheugd op het feit niet meer (of in ieder geval minder) te menstrueren.
Helaas is het bij mij dus bijna 1,5 jaar wel zo geweest.
Jammer!

Groetjes Sue

----------


## anoniempje

> Ik ben 'm zojuist (na een bezoek aan het toilet) verloren na 1,5 jaar lang menstrueren.
> Sorry, maar van mij dus niet zo'n bericht vol lof.
> Had wel gehoopt dat het anders was en me verheugd op het feit niet meer (of in ieder geval minder) te menstrueren.
> Helaas is het bij mij dus bijna 1,5 jaar wel zo geweest.
> Jammer!
> 
> Groetjes Sue


Hallo Sue,
Gelukkig heb je het gemerkt en blijft je mijn schrik bespaard.
Misschien is dit een optie voor je.
ik ben weer aan de pil en krijg in september ballon therapie.
Schijnt goed te zijn voor vrouwen die hevig menstrueren in de overgang en geen kinderen meer willen. 
ik weet niet wat ik ervan moet verwachten, maar het was de volgende optie van de gyn. of het lukt is 2 want ik heb wel een klein vleesboompje die in de weg kan zitten. Maar ik heb op internet al positieve verhalen gevonden.
oja ik laat me ook gelijk steriliseren.
want het is niet 100% veilig. 1 keer schrikken is genoeg
groetjes anoniempje

----------


## Sue (ikki)

Ik heb het geluk dat mijn partner zich in December 2004 al heeft laten steriliseren.
Dus wat zwangerschap betrefd maak ik me geen zorgen.
Alleen dat ze me zo 1,5 jaar aan hebben laten tobben.
Daar baal ik van.
En me dan steeds maar vertellen dat 1,5 jaar menstrueren "volstrekt normaal" is en mijn lichaam nog aan de Mirena moet wennen.
Ik geloof er niet zo hard meer in.
Als ik 'm inderdaad kwijt ben, dan denk ik dat ik héél erg blij en opgelucht zal voelen.

Groetjes Sue

----------


## anoniempje

> Ik heb het geluk dat mijn partner zich in December 2004 al heeft laten steriliseren.
> Dus wat zwangerschap betrefd maak ik me geen zorgen.
> Alleen dat ze me zo 1,5 jaar aan hebben laten tobben.
> Daar baal ik van.
> En me dan steeds maar vertellen dat 1,5 jaar menstrueren "volstrekt normaal" is en mijn lichaam nog aan de Mirena moet wennen.
> Ik geloof er niet zo hard meer in.
> Als ik 'm inderdaad kwijt ben, dan denk ik dat ik héél erg blij en opgelucht zal voelen.
> 
> Groetjes Sue


Hoi Sue,
Dat kan ik me inderdaad wel voorstellen na anderhalf jaar tobben.
ik had het graag ook anders gezien, zeker als iedereen er zoveel lof over heeft, ga je er niet vanauit dat je hem kan verliezen en dat het bij jou heel anders kan zijn.
En 1 1/2 jaar wennen is wel heel erg lang.
ik hoop dat het tobben voor je nu voorbij is
hartelijke groeten anoniempje

----------


## Sue

Ik hoop dus ook dat het tobben eens voorbij is.
Het heeft nu gewoon al lang genoeg geduurt.
Moet zeggen dat alleen het idee al dát ik dat ding kwijt ben, 
me een soort van rust gevoel en vrij gevoel geeft.
Een soort van opluchting.
Natuurlijk weet ik de 23e pas echt zeker dat ie weg is of niet,
Maar alleen het idee al.......
Het voelt nu al zoveel beter...

Groetjes Sue,

----------


## Erna

> Hallo Sue,
> Gelukkig heb je het gemerkt en blijft je mijn schrik bespaard.
> Misschien is dit een optie voor je.
> ik ben weer aan de pil en krijg in september ballon therapie.
> Schijnt goed te zijn voor vrouwen die hevig menstrueren in de overgang en geen kinderen meer willen. 
> ik weet niet wat ik ervan moet verwachten, maar het was de volgende optie van de gyn. of het lukt is 2 want ik heb wel een klein vleesboompje die in de weg kan zitten. Maar ik heb op internet al positieve verhalen gevonden.
> oja ik laat me ook gelijk steriliseren.
> want het is niet 100% veilig. 1 keer schrikken is genoeg
> groetjes anoniempje


Hoi Anoniempje,
Bijna zes weken geleden heb ik een ballontherapie gehad. Ik ben er erg enthousiast over, mijn klachten zijn voor het grootste deel verdwenen. De ingreep gebeurde bij een dagopname, de dag zelf voelde ik me beroerd, de volgende dag al iets minder en na 4 dagen was ik hersteld. Drie dagen later was de eerstvolgende menstruatie en ik had nauwelijks last!! Nu heb ik ook de 2e menstruatie achter de rug en weer hetzelfde: heel weinig bloedverlies, en maar 1 dagje buikkramp (wel zoveel dat ik een pijnstiller moet nemen als ik die dag naar mijn werk moet). Minder moe en uitgeput, minder het gevoel van totaal-ziek zijn, meer energie, ik voel me sinds die ingreep 10 jaar jonger!!

groeten en succes met de ingreep
Erna

----------


## anoniempje

> Hoi Anoniempje,
> Bijna zes weken geleden heb ik een ballontherapie gehad. Ik ben er erg enthousiast over, mijn klachten zijn voor het grootste deel verdwenen. De ingreep gebeurde bij een dagopname, de dag zelf voelde ik me beroerd, de volgende dag al iets minder en na 4 dagen was ik hersteld. Drie dagen later was de eerstvolgende menstruatie en ik had nauwelijks last!! Nu heb ik ook de 2e menstruatie achter de rug en weer hetzelfde: heel weinig bloedverlies, en maar 1 dagje buikkramp (wel zoveel dat ik een pijnstiller moet nemen als ik die dag naar mijn werk moet). Minder moe en uitgeput, minder het gevoel van totaal-ziek zijn, meer energie, ik voel me sinds die ingreep 10 jaar jonger!!
> 
> groeten en succes met de ingreep
> Erna


Hoi Erna,
dank je wel voor je reactie.
Dan hoef ik er niet tegenop te zien. 
groetjes anoniempje

----------


## anoniempje

> Hoi Erna,
> dank je wel voor je reactie.
> Dan hoef ik er niet tegenop te zien. 
> groetjes anoniempje


hoi Erna,
ik ben gisteren geweest voor de ballontherapie en ik vloei nu al niet meer.
ik heb alleen een nacht in het ziekenhuis moeten blijven van de pijn, waarschijnlijk de sterilisatie en daar kreeg ik morfine voor en daardoor moest ik vreselijk overgeven, en als je niets gegeten hebt dan weet je wel wat er komt.
maar ik voel me nu goed, ik moet alleen niet lachen en bukken doet ook zeer, maar verder gaat het wel goed
groetjes anoniempje

----------


## wendyd

Hallo,

Ik heb de mirena spiraal nu zo'n 3 maanden, het inbrengen was voor mij geheel pijnloos.
Vanaf het moment dat ie erin zit ben ik wel aan het vloeien, de ene keer bijna niets meer en dan het volgende moment echt weer met bloed. Hier wordt je wel een beetje zat van! Je weet niet echt waar je aan toe bent.
Waar ik wel last van heb is hoofdpijn, nou weet ik niet of dit geheel te wijten is aan de spiraal maar mijn gevoel zegt van wel. Je stemming wordt hierdoor wel bepaald.

Zijn er meer dames die hier last van hebben??????
IK twijfel nml. of ik hem eruit moet halen of niet.

gr. W.

----------


## maatje

[QUOTE=wendyd]Hallo,

Ik heb de mirena spiraal nu zo'n 3 maanden, het inbrengen was voor mij geheel pijnloos.
Vanaf het moment dat ie erin zit ben ik wel aan het vloeien, de ene keer bijna niets meer en dan het volgende moment echt weer met bloed. Hier wordt je wel een beetje zat van! Je weet niet echt waar je aan toe bent.
Waar ik wel last van heb is hoofdpijn, nou weet ik niet of dit geheel te wijten is aan de spiraal maar mijn gevoel zegt van wel. Je stemming wordt hierdoor wel bepaald.

Zijn er meer dames die hier last van hebben??????
IK twijfel nml. of ik hem eruit moet halen of niet.

Dag Wendy,

Ik geloof dat we elkaar een handje kunnen geven, ik de mirena spiraal ook zo'n 3 maanden geleden laten plaatsen. En in plaats van 6 dagen in de maand ongesteld, ben ik nu 6 dagen in de maand NIET ongesteld.  :Mad:  
Vaak een zeurderig gevoel in mijn buik, vermoeide benen en pijn onder in mijn rug. Ook ik loop te twijfelen of ik hem eruit zal laten halen, het leek me het ideale voorbehoedsmiddel, ook omdat het de menstruatie zou verminderen maar helaas geldt dat niet voor mij.
Ik ga in ieder geval volgende week terug naar mijn huisarts om te overleggen. confused:

Maatje

----------


## Barbara

Hallo,

Hier even een mirena-ervaring met goed en slecht nieuws.
Het goede nieuws is dat mirena veel minder hormonen bevat, bij mij werden de stemmingswisselingen stukken minder en ook werd ik echt een stuk minder ongesteld. Daarnaast ben ik al vanaf mn 15e aan de pil (ben nu 24) en heb ik sindsdien dus geen echte eisprong meer gehad. Ik vond het tijd om met mirena mn hormonale evenwicht weer te herstellen. maarrrrrrrrr.

Het inbrengen deed bij mij echt vreselijk pijn! ik heb hem laten inbrengen in het ziekenhuis. het lijkt echt alsof er een naald door je baarmoeder wordt gespietst, door die pijn ben ik ook flauwgevallen. Toen ik was bijgekomen had ik VRESELIJKE buikpijn  :EEK!:  . zo'n beetje het buikpijn dat je hebt als je net ongesteld moet worden maar dan 100x erger. Het leken wel weeen ofzo, ze kwamen echt om de 5 minuten. De zuster gaf me maar wat zetpillen tegen de pijn maar door de "weeen" moest ik gewoon steeds naar de wc, en poepte ik de pillen weer net zo hard uit. Mn ma heeft me naar huis gebracht en ik kon echt niks anders doen dan alleen maar liggen. gelukkig werden de weeen wel steeds minder maar ohhhhhhh wat een pijn, had daarvoor mn verstandkies laten trekken maar dat was vergeleken bij dit een peuleschil. Ik moet wel vertellen dat ik nog geen kinderen heb en ik heb ergens gelezen dat als je nog geen kinderen heb, je beter de mirena onder plaatselijke verdoving kan laten inbrengen... 

zuukzess!!!  :Wink:

----------


## christie

Hallo allemaal,
Hier mijn ervaringen met mirena: Sinds een tijdje heb ik mijn 2e mirenaspiraal.
Ik vond het plaatsen van de eerste erg pijnlijk, daarna heb ik nog weken last gehad van buik en rugpijn en heb maar liefst 9 (!) maanden gedruppeld. (spotting). Volgens de mirenafabrikant was ik een uitzondering maar ja toch, ik zat er mooi mee. Heb toen vaak lactacyd, vaginale douche gebruikt om me toch een beetje schoon te voelen of voor seks. (of het huismerk van kruidvat, even goed) Na 9 maanden was ik vrijwel volledig af van de menstruaties, slechts een druppeltje per maand. Heerlijk, nooit meer tampons of verbandjes. Scheelt een hoop geld en je hoeft er nooit meer aan te denken!
Het plaatsen van de 2e spiraal was nog pijnlijker, ik ben wel een watje maar 2 keer bijna flauwvallen was wel heftig. Volgens de arts kwam het doordat het baarmoederweefsel taai was geworden door het gebrek aan oestrogenen? Het was gelukkig snel over en na één dag had ik nergens last meer van. Oh ja voor de plaatsing moest ik 100 mg diclofenac slikken, dat is wel aan te raden als je pijnlijk aangelegd bent. Het is een pijnstiller maar maakt ook het weefsel weker zodat het inbrengen makkelijker gaat. Er zijn dus genoeg vrouwen (oa een vriendin van me) die er niks van voelen..........
Ik ben ondanks het pijnlijke inbrengen wel weg van mirena. Even doorbijten maar dan ben je voor 5 jaar klaar, nergens aan denken. Vooral heerlijk dat je niet meer ongesteld wordt. Nou ja nauwelijks dan. Ik ben overigens wel nog sjagrijnig enzo van te voren. 
Nog iets wat niet vaak gezegd wordt, mijn partner kon de draadjes van mirena wel voelen, met zijn vingers dan. Hij was daarom minder gemotiveerd om een condoom te gebruiken, de uil. Het schijnt als dat een probleem is dat je de draadjes heel kort kunt laten afknippen. 
Nou meiden dat was mijn verhaal, hoop dat je er iets aan hebt. Ik hoop dat ik over een kleine 5 jaar geen anticonceptie meer nodig heb (ben 43) Zo niet dan zou ik toch weer voor mirena kiezen vooral omdat ik dan niet meer ongesteld ben. Het schijnt ook voorgeschreven worden tijdens de overgang trouwens.
groetjes, christie

----------


## Anonimous

Ik heb de mirenaspiraal nu 1,5 jaar en ben de eerste 6 maanden wel ongesteld geweest en daarna niet meer. Tot 1,5 maand geleden. Ik heb toen twee weken lang gedruppeld. Ik vind nu dat mijn lichaam vreemd aanvoelt. Mijn borsten doen pijn en zijn gegroeid en ik heb af en toe buikkrampen en wordt wat dikker. Ik ben bang dat ik hem heb verloren, kan het ook zijn dat je dit niet merkt? Ik ben af en toe 's ochtends beroerd maar hoef niet over te geven ofzo. Is het verstandig om een zwangerschapstest te doen?

Groetjes Anoniempje

P.s. ik heb vorig jaar een kikoperatie gehad in mijn baarmoeder waarbij er verkelvingen weggehaald zijn, kan de spiraal toen aangetast zijn?

----------


## anoniempje

> Ik heb de mirenaspiraal nu 1,5 jaar en ben de eerste 6 maanden wel ongesteld geweest en daarna niet meer. Tot 1,5 maand geleden. Ik heb toen twee weken lang gedruppeld. Ik vind nu dat mijn lichaam vreemd aanvoelt. Mijn borsten doen pijn en zijn gegroeid en ik heb af en toe buikkrampen en wordt wat dikker. Ik ben bang dat ik hem heb verloren, kan het ook zijn dat je dit niet merkt? Ik ben af en toe 's ochtends beroerd maar hoef niet over te geven ofzo. Is het verstandig om een zwangerschapstest te doen?
> 
> Groetjes Anoniempje
> 
> P.s. ik heb vorig jaar een kikoperatie gehad in mijn baarmoeder waarbij er verkelvingen weggehaald zijn, kan de spiraal toen aangetast zijn?


Hoi andere anoniempje,
als je een stukje terug leest kan je lezen, dat waar jij bang voor bent, mij is overkomen.
het lijkt mij heel verstandig om een zwangerschapstest te doen.
ga ermee naar je huisarts, die kan je allerlei adviezen geven en weet de weg.
en welke beslissing je ook neemt, het is de jouwe en mijn steun heb je.
tot nu toe heb ik van al mijn familie, vrienden en kennissen alleen maar positieve reacties.
ik wens je veel sterkte anoniempje

----------


## sjokomel_freak

Hallo mensen, 

Ik ben een meisje van 20 en heb na 3 abortussen gekozen voor een mirena spiraaltje. Tijdens de laatste abortus werd hij meteen mee ingebracht dus daar had ik geen extra last van. 
Mijn bloedingen waren gelukkig maandelijks en maar 3 dagen hevig. helaas werd ik in november na 8 maanden niet ongesteld, natuurlijk wist ik dat dit kon gebeuren maar in combinatie met buikpijn en gezwolle borsten heb ik toch maar een test gedaan. Deze was negatief maar nog steeds had ik buikpijn. Inmiddels ben ik naar de dokter gegaan en die vertelde me dat het best normaal was dat je na 6 tot 9 maanden een omslag van je hormonen kreeg en dat daar ook mijn buikklachten vandaan kunnen komen. Ik heb nu al een maand buikpijn en vraag me nog af of dit normaal is. Zijn er mensen die dit herkennen? Ik ben erg blij met t spiraaltje en wil hem graag houden maar ben mijn bed nu wel zat.

----------


## Loes

hallo, 

ik ben 26 jaar oud en heb sinds 2002 een koperspiraaltje. Ik ben erg ontevreden omdat ik verschrikkelijk hevige menstruaties heb, ze duren vaak wel 1,5 week en zijn erg hevig met zware hoofdpijn. 

Ik had daarvoor de pil Diane 35 maar in combinatie met mijn bloeddrukmedicijnen was die niet meer betrouwbaar. 

Ik overweeg nu om mijn koperspiraaltje te laten vervangen door een mirena-spiraaltje. 

Is dit een verstandige keus ?

----------


## Sand

Ik heb de Mirena nu 5 maanden, af en toe spotting gehad maar sinds eergisteren bloed ik behoorlijk en heb ik weer de ouderwetse ongesteldheidskrampen. En die zijn hevig bij mij! Dus ik baal enorm. Gaat dat weer over? Wie weet dat?

Groetjes

----------


## Gast3

> hallo,
> oktober 2004 heb ik er ook een laten plaatsen, na succes verhalen van collega's.
> Ik had hevige bloedingen en de gynaecoloog vond het ook een goed idee.
> In november de na controle en hij zat er nog.
> Inmiddels kreeg ik een vriend dus hij kwam wel erg goed uit.
> In Januari wilde hij weer vrij zijn en maakte er tot groot verdriet van mij uit.
> Mijn menstruatie bleef uit en dat kon, stond immers in de gebruiksaanwijzing.
> Ik werd wel wat dikker, maar ik werk voor uitzendbureaus, dus heb niet altijd werk. En liefdesverdriet en werkeloos zijn is niet zo een goede combinatie.
> In maart kreeg ik weer werk en was een goede afleiding en het ging weer lekker.
> ...


Heel verdrietig allemaal vooral voor de baby ...............

----------


## Nora

Abortus plegen is een moeilijk ondewerp. Je kunt het op allerlei manieren opvatten. Je kan je afvragen of het voor de baby juist verdrietig was om in een omgeving als van anoniempje geboren te worden. Anoniempje voelde dit waarschijnlijk wel zo en ik vind het knap dat ze haar verhaal wil delen met anderen. Zo'n beslissing neem je niet zo maar. 

Groetjes
Nora

----------


## dental

Natuurlijk neem je niet zomaar zo'n beslissing persoonlijk had ik dat voor adoptie oid gekozen want ik vind 19 weken al een echt mensje maar dat is mijn mening .....

----------


## Gast3

hoi hoi

ik wil graag het mirena spiraal laten plaatsen, heeft iemand die nog geen kinderen heeft gekregen hier ervaring mee? Het schijnt dan namelijk erg pijnlijk te zijn.. En eigenlijk ben ik een beetje bang voor de pijn. 

groetjes een onzeker iemand

----------


## lot

ik heb hem 3 maanden terug laten inbrengen en mijn advies is : laat je verdoven !! 
ik heb dat niet gedaan en ik heb nog nooit zon pijn gehad !!
ook over het ding in zjin geheel ben ik niet erg tevreden helaas, onvoorspelbara , hevigere bloedingen dan daarvoor, ik ben aangekomen , soms voelt t of ik 3 maanden zwanger ben, erge krampen ...

das mijn ervaring , maar ik lees ook hele positieve , t is voor ieder weer anders denk ik

----------


## Acnaib

Hoi allemaal, ik heb GEEN spiraaltje laten plaatsen. Niet nav. jullie verhalen maar ik wilde geen hormoon-toestanden meer in mijn lijf. (ik ben al 9 jaar gesteriliseerd) Ik heb besloten om er maar mee te leren omgaan met het feit dat ik 2 weken bloedverlies heb en ongeveer 9 dagen niet (want dat is de reden dat de vrouwenarts mij het mirena spriraaltje aanraadde). Het is niet prettig maar ik weet wanneer ik "het" moet worden, het duurt alleen wat lang voordat ik er vanaf ben. Maar nogmaals, dat heb ik nu geaccepteerd. bedankt voor al jullie reacties

----------


## anoniempje

Het is niet nodig om nog lang ongemak te hebben van menstruatie!!!
Heb je al eens aan ballontherapie gedacht?
Dat is het verschroeien van je baarmoederslijmvlies.
ik heb dat in september laten doen en mijn menstruatie is beperkt tot 5 dagen met minimaal bloedverlies. Voorheen verloor ik zoveel bloed dat ik er licht van in mijn hoofd werd!
ik was zieker van de sterilisatie dan van de ballontherapie.
en jij bent al gesteriliseerd, dat scheelt.
Op internet is er meer van te vinden op de site van het anthonius ziekenhuis in nieuwegein. 
echt een aanrader.

----------


## meisje17

heeey ik ben een meisje van 17 en de gyneacoloog heeft tegen mij gezegd dat ik misschien maar eens aan een spiraaltje moest beginnen!vanwege mijn hevige pijn tijdens menstruatie.Ik ben gelijk informatie gaan zoeken en vragen aan mensen en op internet gekeken op deze site er staan veel positieve maar ook negatieve reacties op nu weet ik niet wat goed is veel mensen zeggen dat je toch nog veel kans heb om zwanger te raken!en ik vind het niet een prettig idee om 5 jaar een ding in je lichaam te hebben wat daar eigenlijk niet thuis hoort is dit wel zo goed??zijn er mensen die wel zwanger zijn geraakt door een spiraal
??? groetjes meisje 17

----------


## Roosje

> hoi hoi
> 
> ik wil graag het mirena spiraal laten plaatsen, heeft iemand die nog geen kinderen heeft gekregen hier ervaring mee? Het schijnt dan namelijk erg pijnlijk te zijn.. En eigenlijk ben ik een beetje bang voor de pijn. 
> 
> groetjes een onzeker iemand


Hoi Gast,

Ik ben zelf 21 jaar en heb het mirena spiraaltje nu z'on 2 jaar geleden laten plaatsen. Ik heb nog geen kinderen en na een inwendig onderzoek bij de gyn hebben ze besloten het spiraaltje onder narcose te plaatsen. Mijn baarmoedermond is erg nauw en ze waren bang dat ze me teveel pijn gingen doen. Geef aan bij de gyn dat je bang bent voor de pijn bij het plaatsen... Zij doen hun uiterste best om je gerust te stellen.
Na het plaatsen is het een vreemd gevoel en zul je last van buikkrampen hebben met enig bloedverlies. Ik ben s'middags even naar bed gegaan om mijn roes uit te slapen en s'avonds ben ik zelfs wat wezen drinken met vrienden. Ik ben erg tevreden over het spiraaltje en heb nauwelijks tot geen bloedverlies meer. De buikkrampen heb ik na 2 jaar nog steeds en daar zal ik waarschijnlijk ook niet van afkomen. Deze buikkrampen lijken wel weeen die zich elke 5 of 10 min herhalen. Ik heb deze krampen overigens alleen als ik me druk maak, gestresd ben of als ik trappen op en af ren.

Dit zijn even mijn ervaringen in het kort met het spiraaltje.. Ik hoop dat ik je een beetje heb kunnen helpen en wens je veel succes mocht je besluiten de mirena te plaatsen.

Groetjes Roos

P.s. Geef aan dat je er tegen op ziet....!!!!!

----------


## June

Hallo iedereen,

Deze week krijg ik i.v.m. heftige menstruaties een gynaecologsiche echo en mijn huisarts adviseert om aan de gynaecoloog te vragen, of het Mirena spiraaltje een optie voor me is.
Helaas heb ik hier negatieve verhalen gelezen en begin nu toch te twijfelen of dit wel een goede optie is. Wie o wie kan me verder helpen?

Groetjes van June.

----------


## Gast11111

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


Ik heb 5 maanden geleden een spiraaltje gekregen. Het plaatsen deed gewoon veel pijn (geen kinderen gehad en zonder verdoving), maar binnen 5 minuten is het voorbij!! Daarna werd ik niet zo lekker, heb overgegeven en nog 2 dagen buikpijn gehad.. Daarna niets meer gemerkt!! Ik ben vanaf het plaatsen ook niet meer ongesteld geworden, echt heerlijk!!! Voorlopig ben ik er voor 5 jaar vanaf, daar heb ik die 5 minuten hel wel voor over gehad. Ik zou het gewoon doen!!

----------


## meisje17

hallo June

Ik heb ook overwogen een spiraal te laten plaatsen,maar ik heb het toch niet gedaan ik heb heel erge last van menstruatiepijn niet normaal meer gewoon maar ik heb het niet laten doen door de verhalen die ik hoor!ik heb een vriend en ben bang dat spiraal kwijt te raken en zwanger te worden zonder het te weten en ik ben nog maar 17 dus een kind is nog niet zo handig!je moet zelf een beslissing nemen!Kijk naar de voor en nadelen!praat er veel over en verder ja kan ook de pil lange tijd doorslikken zodat je minder vak ghevige menstruatie heb ik doe dat ook nu en dat bevalt me wel!

groetjes

----------


## Annie

Hallo..
Ik zat al vanaf mn 13e aan microgynon de lichtste pil, vanwege mn hormonen.
vanaf mn 17e ben ik de laatste 3 maanden amper tot bijna niet ongesteld geworden, 2 zwangerschaps testen gedaan, niet zwanger, dus kreeg ik een zwaardere pil, 2 maanden hevig ongesteld geworden, en nu weer 2 maanden niet.. aangezien ik wegens andere problemen in het ziekenhuis in behandeling was, adviseerde de arts een mirena spiraal.. 
nu lees ik alle reacties, die toch heel erg verschillend zijn.. maar ik lees niets over ontstekingen, want de kans op infectie is toch heel erg groot? en ben ik niet een beetje te jong voor een mirena spiraal? aangezien ik al zo lang geen normaale eisprong heb gehad.. en ik hoop wel op kinderen, later..
ik hoop dat iemand me antwoord kan geven op de vragen.
Groetjes Annie

----------


## sam22

Hallo, wilde reageren op de vraag wie er ervaring heeft met de mirena spiraal.
Nou die heb ik.......................het is natuurlijk voor iedereen verschillend, maar ik zou het noooooooooiiiiiiiittttt meer doen. Ik heb hem precies 1 jaar geleden laten zetten. Geheel onvoorbereid (huisarts heeft namelijk niet gezegt dat het zoveel pijn deed) ging ik naar het ziekenhuis. Zonder inname van een pijnstiller ging ik liggen. Nou en dat heb ik geweten....zowat het gehele ziekenhuis bij elkaar geschreeuwd!!!! Ik vind het absurt dat ze dit bij vrouwen toelaten.
Maar goed na een paar dagen wat pijn gehad te hebben zat de spiraal erin. Helaas ben ik er niet tevreden over: veel acne ervan gekregen (staat de spiraal om bekend), onregelmatige menstruatie (waardoor je altijd iets bij je moet hebben) en de laatste paar weken had ik het idee dat ik het voelde tijdens het vrijen. Daarbij komt ook nog dat vaak wordt gezegt dat hij niet 100% betrouwbaar is. Vandaar dat ik hem er a.s vrijdag er weer uit laat halen.
Enorm zenuwachtig erover....bang voor de pijn. Gelukkig zegt men dat het eruit halen niet zo pijnlijk is (het inzetten heeft namelijk echt psychische inpact gehad, en ik ben niet erg kleinzerig).

Kortom: Er zijn natuurlijk mensen die positieve ervaringen hebben, maar mijn ervaring is zeer negatief en zelf wel een beetje traumatisch geweest ondanks dat het maar van korte duur is. Als je het laat doen zal ik zeker vragen om een narcose (hoewel dat ook geen pretje schijnt te zijn).
Wil je zeker niet bang maken......maar dit is helaas mijn ervaring.
Kus Sam (22 jaar)

----------


## Gast1

ik heb mirena 3 jaar lang gehad en was er super tevreden over
het inbrengen was onprettig, maar verder echt niet bizar pijnlijk

mijn huid werd er alleen slecht van, tenminste ik weet niet zeker of het door de mirena kwam maar ik heb hem nu laten verwijderen om dat te testen.

verder zeer tevreden; het is waarschijnlijk het meest betrouwbare anticonceptiemiddel; daarbij is het gezonder dan de pil door de lage hoeveelheid hormonen en ik ben 3 jaar lang niet ongesteld geweest!

super dus
trouwens was ik 18, nog geen kinderen en zelfs nog maagd
het hoeft dus echt niet zo erg te zijn allemaal

----------


## Gastmeisje

> Natuurlijk neem je niet zomaar zo'n beslissing persoonlijk had ik dat voor adoptie oid gekozen want ik vind 19 weken al een echt mensje maar dat is mijn mening .....



natuurlijk heeft iedereen recht op een eigen mening, maar je moet die van anderen ook respecteren... het spiraal zat er zodat ze niet zwanger zou worden, dan kun je dat al een abortus noemen als je wilt...er gaat toch telkens wat stuk.. maar of je daar nou beter van wordt en het zo moet gaan bekijken... ik denk het niet!!! dan maak je het jezelf wel erg moeilijk...dan is zelfs een condoom slecht om te gebruiken... 
ik snap anoniempje absoluut wel..het is niet voor niets dat ze koos voor een spiraaltje..anders zou ze vast ook wel genoegen nemen met het condoom of iets dergelijks! ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik, naast mijn spiraal, ineens ook een kind heb zitten... 

heb er echt heel veel respect voor dat je je verhaal durft uiten anoniempje, dat zullen niet veel mensen doen! en ik denk dat anderen hier ook veel aan kunnen hebben in soortgelijke situaties...

----------


## anoniempje

Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik vind hem hartverwarmend. 
ik kreeg de mirenaspiraal omdat ik last zware bloedingen had.
Dat ik een vriend kreeg was puur toeval.
Bij de mirenaspiraal komen hormonen vrij en daardoor krijg je net als de pil geen eisprong. Dus een menstruatie is geen kleine abortus zoals bij een gewone spiraal.
ik dacht dat mijn bloedingen gestopt waren vanwege de spiraal, maar in werkelijkheid was ik hem verloren en bleef mijn menstruatie weg omdat ik zwanger was. en als je daar niets van gemerkt hebt, kwaaltjes anders in vult en de schuld geeft aan het spiraal kan het lang duren voor je erachter komt.
op internet heb ik 1 iemand gevonden die het ook is overkomen, maar of die het gehouden heeft weet ik niet.
ik sta nog steeds achter mijn beslissing.
Er zijn altijd mensen die het met je eens zijn maar ook die er niet mee eens zijn. 
Wat mij betreft mag dat, we leven in een vrij land.
En in dat vrije land heb ik gelukkig de mogelijkheid gehad om te kiezen met veel steun van huisarts en gynaecologe. Denk maar eens in hoe het voor haar geweest moet zijn, zij heeft hem tenslotte geplaatst.
Dit was gewoon een geval van domme pech. Hier heeft niemand schuld aan.
Het is mij overkomen en dat gun ik verder niemand.
ik ben nu bijna een jaar verder en het gaat goed met mij en dat is toch het belangrijkste.

----------


## liesbeth

Dag allemaal. Ik ben voor het eerst opde ze site omdat ik een vraag heb over mirena. Ik ben 53 en ben 2 jaar geleden voor hevig bloedverlies gecuretteerd, na 3 maanden begon het echter alweer opnieuw en is de mirena geplaatst, een andere optie was baarmoederverwijdering. Dus dat werd mirena. IK heb hem nu 2 jaar en verlies al 2 jaar geen bloed meer, heerlijk, zoals meerdere dames hier zeggen. Maar nu na 2 jaar verlies ik nu sinds een dag of 5 steeds van die bloederige sliertjes. Bloedverlies is het dus niet echt, alleen als ik geplast heb ligt er steeds zo'n sliertje in de toiletpot (sorry niet zo smakelijk maar weer niet hoe het anders uit te leggen.) 
Gaat dit weer over, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ?? Waarom verlies je opeens die dingen. Of is dit stilte voor de storm en ga ik opnieuw weer bloedverlies krijgen. Ben doodsbang hiervoor want het is 2 jaar geleden allemaal een behoorlijke trauma voor me geweest, of ben ik onnodig in paniek ?? De hele film draait weer voor mijn ogen van 2 jaar geleden. Ik smacht naar antwoord van een lotgenoot die dit herkend. 
Hartelijk dank alvast.

----------


## fanthagiro

dag liesbeth,

inderdaad onsmakelijk, maar ach dat zijn deze dingen wel vaker toch... ongesteld zijn is helemaal een onsmakelijkverhaal toch :Big Grin:  

Maar goed ik herken jou verhaal wel een beetje, ik heb het namelijk een tijdje gehad als ik de "grote"boodschap moest doen, nu sta ik heel regelmatig onder controle bij de gynacoloog en heb haar dus ook verteld wat er dan gebeurde,
zij heeft toen en echo gemaakt om de dikte van mijn baarmoederslijm te bekijken (wat er uit komt als je ongesteld bent) maar daar was niets mee aan de hand.

Haar verklaring was dat je teveel perst (of als je heel nodig moet plassen) je teveel druk kan zetten op je baarmoeder waardoor er heel even wat mee kan komen, dus onschuldig,

mocht je het niet vertrouwen zou ik gewoon een afspraak maken met je huisarts, daar zijn ze toch voor?
Stress is namelijk ook verantwoordelijk voor veel menstruatie (ik ken het namelijk, als ik gestresst ben of niet helemaal lekker wordt ik ongesteld)

sterkte,
groetjes
Fanthagiro

----------


## liesbeth

Bedankt Fanthagiro voor het reageren op mijn vraag. Intussen is het gedoe ook weer afgelopen. Was erg bang dat het gevloei weer opnieuw zou gaan beginnen. Maar gelukkig is het gestopt nu. Een pak van m'n hart. Als je eens vreselijk gevloeid hebt en dat het ook niet stopte uit zichzelf dan ontwikkel je een soort van trauma als het ware. Dus ben ongelooflijk angstig voor bloed op die plek. Ik heb al 2 jaar niets meer gehad watd at betreft en nu ineens wel, schrok me wezenloos echt waar. Ik ga er nu maar van uit dat het ebst nog eens vaker kan gebeuren, ook al heb je al 2 jaar niet gevloeit, de baarmoeder werkt het eruit bljkbaar. Die mirena zorgt er voor dat er geen slijmvlies of heel weinig slijmvlies gevormt worde, dus ik vind dat zo raar dat het nu ineens wel gebeurt. Het spiraaltje zal toch niet uitgewerkt zijn na 2 jaar ?? Ik lees steeds vaker dat je het spiraaltje al naar 3 jaar inplaats van 5 jaar moet laten vervangen als je het tegen overgangsklachten hebt. Stond nog niets van op mijn gebruiksaanwijzing 2 jaar terug. Mag ik vragen aan je of jij het ook tegen overgangs vloeien hebt ??? Heel erg bedankt in elk geval voor je reactie nogmaals. Fijn weekend.

----------


## fanthagiro

Dag Liesbeth,

Nee dat heb ik niet, ik ben 33 en mag alleen de mirena gebruiken als anticonceptie omdat ik drie jaar geleden borstkanker heb gehad en dus geen pil meer mag, hiervoor had ik de mirena ook al hoor, maar dat was omdat ik tijdens de pil continu ongesteld was, een maand of 3 / 4 achter elkaar en dan weer een weekje niet en dan weer zolang, ik heb toen een curretage gehad, en daarna de mirena spiraal omdat die er inderdaad voor zorgt dat het slijm in de baarmoeder minder wordt.

Ik ben dan ook niet een van de gelukkige die niet meer ongesteld wordt maar ben nu een week per maand ongesteld inplaats van een week in de drie maanden niet,
ik heb inderdaad ook een keer de mirena laten vervangen omdat hij bij mij na 4 jaar was uitgewerkt en ik dus weer een aantal weken ongesteld was, maar na de nieuwe die ik vorig jaar heb gekregen gaat alles prima, behalve dan wat ik al beschreven had,

Mag je niet aan de prikpil voor de overgang? deze heeft mijn moeder net gehad voor de overgang en dat heeft haar ontzettend geholpen tenminste dat heeft ze mij verteld.

efin gelukkig dat het weer even wat beter met je gaat, maar ik zou anders toch gewoon de dokter eens bellen als je het weer hebt, 

fijn weekend, en mocht je nog vragen hebben ik kijk nog wel weer even hier groetjes
fanthagiro

----------


## liesbeth

Dag Fanthagiro. Ik begrijp dat de mirena in elk geval ook wel werkt bij je, zij het dan niet dat je helemaal niet meer ongesteld bent maar wel veel minder. Ik denk dat ik in elk geval de mirena toch maar volgend jaar voor de zekerheid ook maar laat vervangen voor in nieuw exemplaar, heb hem nu 2 jaar. Moet er niet aan denken dat dat vloeien weer begint. 
Ja, die prikpil heb ik ook al vaker over gehoord. Heeft je moeder die ook voor hevig vloeien dat je weet ?? Hoewel ik eigenlijk nooit ergens heb gelezen dat die prikpil speciaal voor hevige vloeien word gebruikt. Heb er wel van gehoord inderdaad. Maar de gynaecoloog heeft het nooit voorgesteld. Ja meid, het is me wat he dat vrouw zijn ?? 
Fijn paasweekend gewenst.

----------


## Daantje

3 jaar geleden heb ik de mirena laten zetten. Het was gewoon verschrikkelijk pijnlijk. Ik heb heel veel buikpijn gehad. Ook ben ik 10 kilo aangekomen en heb meer last van acne. Mijn libido is ook aardig slecht. Ik ben al een keer geholpen aan Endometriose (overmatige verklevingen buiten de baarmoeder) 
Tot nu toe was ik nooit meer ongesteld. Sinds kort heb wordt ik om de 2 weken ongesteld, best veel bloedverlies zo’n 7 dagen lang. Ook heb ik veel buikpijn, een branderig gevoel in de onderbuik. Vandaag heb ik weer pijn. 
Ik heb gekeken maar de mirena zit er nog. 
Wie heeft hier ook last van? Volgens mij is dit niet normaal

----------


## cifm

Ik leef heel erg mee met anoniempje en wens haar heel erg veel sterkte toe.
Maar wat ik niet goed begrijp is dat een spiraaltje zomaar kan verdwijnen? Ik heb er zelf eentje gehad gedurende vijf jaar maar ben er zeker van dat dit niet ongemerkt kan gebeuren, tenminste dat kan ik mij toch niet voorstellen....ik voelde dat spiraaltje constant zitten
Was het dezelfde gyneacoloog als degene die je later goed gesteund heeft of was het een andere?
Toch wel eng als je hoort dat zulke dingen niet teruggevonden worden...

----------


## clementine

Ik ben 26 en heb na 10 jaar de pil, 3 weken geleden de mirena laten plaatsen bij een abortus kliniek in Heemstede(Beahuis bloemenhoven kliniek). Ze weten hier als de beste hoe het vrouwelijk lichaam in elkaar zit en je voelt je enorm op je gemak.Er lopen daar op 1 arts na alleen maar vrouwen rond. Je krijgt 4 verdovings prikjes zodat je bijna niets voelt. De behandeling is binnen 5 minuten gedaan Daarna mag je even bijkomen in een lekkere ligstoel met een kopje thee. Ik vond het echt prima en helemaal niet naar. Ik had maar 1 dag een beetje kramp en verlies nu ( na 3 weken) ook geen bloed meer. Je krijgt ook meteen na de behandeling een antibiotica kuur mee om ontstekingen te voorkomen. Dames het is echt een aanrader. Waarom je huisarts laten klungelen als je het ook aan specialisten over kan laten!!! 
Mijn vriend voelt niets want ik heb het draadje extra kort laten afknippen.

----------


## Pientje

Ja, met 19 weken is een kindje helemaal compleet. Ik vind abortus alleen kunnen als er echt zeer ernstige dingen aan de hand zijn zoals zware handicaps, verkrachting (en zelfs dan).
Ik vind geen geld hebben een luxeprobleem, die wellicht op te lossen was geweest.

----------


## Aliki

> Maar goed na een paar dagen wat pijn gehad te hebben zat de spiraal erin. Helaas ben ik er niet tevreden over: veel acne ervan gekregen (staat de spiraal om bekend), onregelmatige menstruatie (waardoor je altijd iets bij je moet hebben) en de laatste paar weken had ik het idee dat ik het voelde tijdens het vrijen. Daarbij komt ook nog dat vaak wordt gezegt dat hij niet 100% betrouwbaar is. Vandaar dat ik hem er a.s vrijdag er weer uit laat halen.
> Enorm zenuwachtig erover....bang voor de pijn. Gelukkig zegt men dat het eruit halen niet zo pijnlijk is (het inzetten heeft namelijk echt psychische inpact gehad, en ik ben niet erg kleinzerig).


Hallo Sam,

Ik wil graag weten, nu een maand later, hoe gaat het nu met je huid. Heeft het verwijderen van de spiraal geholpen ? Ik heb ook erg veel last van mijn huid sinds ik Mirena (3 jaar) heb. Ik wordt er gek van en denk er ook over om het spiraal te laten verwijderen. Zou dus graag jou ervaring horen.

Ben je alweer ongesteld geworden ?
En trouwens ...deed het verwijderen pijn ?

Groetjes Aliki

----------


## Aliki

> mijn huid werd er alleen slecht van, tenminste ik weet niet zeker of het door de mirena kwam maar ik heb hem nu laten verwijderen om dat te testen.


Hallo Gast 

Aan jou de zelfde vraag: 

Hoe gaat het nu met je huid ? Heeft het verwijderen van de spiraal geholpen ? 

Graag zou ik ook van anderen reacties ontvangen over huidproblemen en het verband met Mirena en over wat er gebeurde na het verwijderen van de spiraal.

Ook ik durf soms niet in de spiegel te kijken. Zo slecht is mijn huid. Ik schaam me er voor en wil er het liefst vandaag nog iets aan doen.

Iemand tips?

Groetjes Aliki

----------


## anoniempje

> Ik leef heel erg mee met anoniempje en wens haar heel erg veel sterkte toe.
> Maar wat ik niet goed begrijp is dat een spiraaltje zomaar kan verdwijnen? Ik heb er zelf eentje gehad gedurende vijf jaar maar ben er zeker van dat dit niet ongemerkt kan gebeuren, tenminste dat kan ik mij toch niet voorstellen....ik voelde dat spiraaltje constant zitten
> Was het dezelfde gyneacoloog als degene die je later goed gesteund heeft of was het een andere?
> Toch wel eng als je hoort dat zulke dingen niet teruggevonden worden...


Dank je wel voor je steun.
Ik heb er echt niets van gemerkt dat ik hem verloren ben.
Hij is er waarschijnlijk uitgevallen op de wc en als hij dan onderwater verdwijnt en je gooit er papier overheen zie je het ook niet. Dat is de enige verklaring die ik kan vinden.
Ik heb hem ook nooit gevoeld. Het gevoel op die plaats is verdwenen met kinderen krijgen.
en Ja het was dezelfde gyneacologe.
Het is ook een eng idee, en omdat in de gebruiksaanwijzing stond dat je menstruatie weg kon blijven heb ik het al die tijd niet doorgehad.
ik paste nl al mijn kleren nog.
maar in iedergeval ben ik heel blij met je steun.
mensen oordelen heel snel als ze niet zelf in de situatie verkeren
en dan is het heel makkelijk praten

----------


## anoniempje

> Ja, met 19 weken is een kindje helemaal compleet. Ik vind abortus alleen kunnen als er echt zeer ernstige dingen aan de hand zijn zoals zware handicaps, verkrachting (en zelfs dan).
> Ik vind geen geld hebben een luxeprobleem, die wellicht op te lossen was geweest.


je mag je eigen meing hebben en die respecteer ik ook, maar het is wel heel makkelijk praten als je niet in die situatie verkeerd.
En als je goed gelezen had was mijn financiele situatie niet alleen reden om het weg te laten halen.
maar ja zo als altijd staan de beste stuurliui aan wal

----------


## Amberijn

Ik ben 42 en heb nu voor de derde keer het koperspiraaltje, is mij altijd goed bevallen. Ik heb hem tussendoor laten verwijderen om zwanger te raken en na de bevalling weer laten plaatsen. Mijn vraag is dan ook is het zo ernstig om een mirena te laten plaatsen is dit niet te vergelijken met een koperspiraaltje, mijn huisarts heeft bij de tweede verwijdering heel veel moeite moeten doen en kreeg hem er niet uit dus moest ik alsnog naar een gyn om hem te laten verwijderen. Het spriraal derde dus wat ik nu heb zit er al zeven jaar in en had allang vervangen moeten worden maar het verwijderen ervan houd me echt tegen door die nare ervaring. Ik ben nu aan het denken om het mirena te laten plaatsen, en wilde graag van anderen horen hoe die het ervaren, ben geschrokken van het plaatsen ervan dat dit zo heftig pijn moet zijn bij de meeste dan. Van het bloedverlies veel of weinig schrik ik niet echt terug omdat dit ook voor iedereen anders is (telt natuurlijk ook voor het plaatsen) maar ben hier banger voor.
Ik heb nog niets gelezen van vrouwen die last hebben van de eisprong dit heb ik namelijk heel erg ik heb pijn in buik,rug en heb geen behoeft meer in sex, deze klachten verdwijnen totdat ik ongesteld ben dan voel ik me helemaal opgelucht. Zijn er vrouwen die hier ook last van hebben en misschien de klachten door de mirena zijn verdwenen of minder geworden.
Overigens ik heb al vijf kinderen dus zit ook zeker niet op een zwangerschap te wachten.

Groetjes Ambererijn

----------


## ann desmaretz

Sinds enkele jaren heb ik een mirena-spiraal waar ik heel tevreden over ben. Van hevige bloedingen heb ik nu geen last meer. Tijdens een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek bij mijn homeopaat is gebleken dat mijn hormonenhuishouding niet in orde is. Ik zou nu een nieuw spiraal moeten laten plaatsen maar ik zit in tweestrijd. De homeopaat denkt dat dit een stuk door dit spiraal komt en volgens de gynecoloog zou dit er helemaal niets mee te maken hebben. wat kan ik nu het beste doen?

----------


## liesbeth

Dag Ann. Ik schrik soms ook van de heftige reacties over pijn bij de mirena plaatsen. Ik heb het ervaren als niet prettig, maar echt om te creperen van de pijn, dat nou ook weer niet. Als je goed kunt ontspannen scheelt natuurlijk erg veel. Ik kan je wel aanraden om een stevige pijnstiller, ik had naproxen gebruikt, want dat scheelt enorm. De verschillen zijn hier erg groot. Je hebt ook vrouwen die een inwendig onderzoek al als zeer pijnlijk ervaren. Tja, weinig concreets over te zeggen eigenlijk. Maar mij, ik ben 53 en heb hem tegen overmatig vloeien, is het altijd goed bevallen. 
Helaas had ik een tijdje terug ineens wat last van bloesliertjes die ik verloor als ik op het toilet was geweest, en aangezien dat ik al 2 jaar niet meer had gevloeid of iets dergelijks, schrok ik me werkelijk dood. Maar dat is nu allang weer over en geniet ik weer van de mirena. Het is eigenlijk al 2 jaar puur genieten, echt waar. Daar heb ik dan die 5 min. ongemak bij de gynaecoloog wel voor over. Je moet er ook wel bij bedenken dat je de goeie reacties. maar mondjesmaat ziet op internet. Want mensen die tevreden zijn die gaan meestal niet op zoek naar verdere informatie, toch ?? Ik kan het je echt aanraden. En de eisprong gaat gewoon door. Dat is het fijne van mirena eigenlijk, dat de boel niet word geblokkeerd zoals bij een gewone pil. De mirena zorgt voor minimale slijmvliesopbouw in de baarmoeder waardoor een eitje zich niet kan innestelen. Een heel andere principe dus. Heb je weinig of geen baarmoederslijmvlies dan heb je ook weinig of helemaal geen menstruatie. Want menstruatie is niets meer en niets minder dan het afstoten van baarmoederslijmvlies. Dit was mijn mening en ervaring met mirena. Je kan het sowieso eens proberen bevalt ie niet dan laat je hem weer verwijderen. En laat je niet afschrikken door alleen negatieve reactie's. Er zijn ook heel veel vrouwen die hele goede ervaringen hebben, maar die komen zelden of nooit op forums, en dat is wel eens jammer vind ik. Lieve groet en nogmaals succes met je keuze.

----------


## Lisa2011

_Hoi .. ik heb nu zo ongeveer 5 maanden het spiraaltje en ik ben er best tevreden over. Het erin zetten deed een klein beetje zeer, maar heb verder geen last gehad en heb daar alleen bloedingen van gehad. Maar daarna helemaal niet meer, kan iemand mij vertellen of dit wel goed is?

Groetjes Lisa_

----------


## Freeke

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb in maart 2 jaar geleden een mirena laten zetten bij mijn huisarts. alles verliep goed en ik had nergens last van. 
In november vorig jaar had ik opeens een hevige bloeding. Mijn zus heeft ook een mirena dus ik vroeg aan haar wat zij er over dacht en of zij dat ook had meegemaakt. Aangezien het haar bekent voor kwam heb ik er verder niets achter gezocht... In Januari begon ik me steeds zieker te voelen en voelde ik ook het ijzerdraadje niet meer. Gewoon om mijzelf gerust te stellen heb ik toch maar een test gedaan... positief dus nu ben ik 18 weken zwanger van mijn eerste kindje. volgens de artsen kon het allemaal niet en ze geloofden mij ook in eerste instantie niet. de mirena zat er bij mij nog wel in maar dat scheelde niet veel meer. de huisarts kon hem er ook veel te makkelijk uittrekken. aangezien de kans op een miskraam als de mirena verwijderd werd heel erg toenam moest ik weer 10 dagen wachten voor ik terug kwam. ik heb geen enkele bloeding gehad en op de eerste echo bleek dat ik 6 weken zwanger was. Hoewel niet de bedoeling ben ik er wel blij mee. Ik zou wel weer een mirena nemen maar dan wel met extra echo's controleren of hij echt goed is gezet.

groetjes Freeke

----------


## Suuz

Hoi onzeker iemand,

Ik heb 5 maanden geleden een mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen bij de gynaecoloog. Omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb gekregen, lukte het (na ondraaglijk veel pijn) niet. Bij mij is hij dus uiteindelijk onder narcose ingebracht (aanrader). Nu na 5 maanden bloed ik zowat continu en heb veel buikpijn, ik begin me af te vragen of ik er wel goed aan heb gedaan.....

Groetjes

----------


## Worries út Fryslân

Goh, wat een heftige verhalen allemaal!

Het inbrengen van de mirena deed mij helemaal geen pijn ondanks dat ik nooit kinderen had gehad of inwendig onderzoek gewend was. Ik had pijnstillers voorgeschreven gekregen van mijn (vrouwelijke) gynaecologe en was ontzettend ontspannen (ik ben dan ook niet bang van vrouwen, haha)

Hoewel de mirena bewezen even veilig is als sterilisatie ben ik toch zwanger geraakt. Zo kwam ik erachter dat ik superduper-vruchtbaar ben..... Het was een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap en in een tijdsbestek van vier dagen was het allemaal gebeurd: het erachter komen, het mijn vriend, naaste familie, beste vrienden en het werk vertellen, onderzoek, tests en geopereerd worden. 

Aan de ene kant was ik blij dat ik zelf de keuze voor het weghalen van het vruchtje niet hoefde te maken, zo zijn mij heel wat schuldgevoelens en verwijten bespaard gebleven. Doch niet alle. Sommige mensen schijnen te vinden dat ik het vruchtje zo lang mogelijk had moeten laten leven buiten mijn baarmoeder. Aangezien dat record zes maand is en op naam staat van een vrouw en een kind die het allebei niet hebben overleefd, leek mij dat een heel slecht idee, maar goed ieder z'n meug. "Try walking my linnen shoes then you might know what it's like to have to lose" (uit liedje van Everlast-'What it's like')

Abortus plegen is niet niks, over een leventje beslissen is niet niks, maar proberen een kindje op de wereld te zetten terwijl daarbij ergens nog een hormoonuitstotend geval rondzweeft waarvan de geleerden geen idee hebben wat de invloed op het vruchtje zal zijn en een heel erg hoge kans lopen op rond de zesde maand alsnog een doodgeboren kindje te krijgen zijn ook dingen waar je u tegen zegt toch? 

Ik heb diep respect voor 'anoniempje', meid, ik denk dat je de beste beslissing voor jezelf en je lichtkindje hebt gemaakt. En ik twijfel of gast3 ooit zelf zoiets ingrijpends heeft meegemaakt. 

In juni 2006 is het tijd voor een nieuwe mirena. De kans op buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap met dit spiraaltje is 1 op duizend en komt in de praktijk 1 op honderdduizend voor, naar het schijnt. Met dat gegeven in mijn achterhoofd neem ik dus toch voor de tweede keer een spiraaltje. Ik heb een vaste monogame relatie, wij zijn allebei getest en soa-vrij, dus voor mij geen gedonder met condooms. De pil mag ik niet gebruiken omdat ik er depressief door word. Daar heb ik bij de mirena gelukkig geen last van en ik ben niet meer ongesteld geweest sinds de derde maand nadat ie ingebracht was, wat overigens ook een leuke bonus is voor het seksleven, jawel!!!

Een laatste advies: Heb je vermoedens dat je zwanger bent doe dan ALTIJD voor de zekerheid een test! Zo duur zijn die tests niet en dan heb je tenminste zekerheid. De buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap die ik had was al gevaarlijk en druk bezig levensbedreigend te worden, gelukkig deed ik een test zodra ik het idee had dat er wel eens een klein kindje in mij zou kunnen zitten...... 

Veel succes met een keuze maken hetzij voor hetzij tegen mirena, veel sterkte voor de mensen die hier hun heftige verhalen hebben getypt, voor de ladies die een mirena nemen en die er gewoon alleen maar heel blij mee kunnen zijn: HAVE FUN!!!!!

Greets van

'Worries út Fryslân'

----------


## Worries út Fryslân

> Ja, met 19 weken is een kindje helemaal compleet. Ik vind abortus alleen kunnen als er echt zeer ernstige dingen aan de hand zijn zoals zware handicaps, verkrachting (en zelfs dan).
> Ik vind geen geld hebben een luxeprobleem, die wellicht op te lossen was geweest.



Wow, ben ik benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen met dit soort dingen. Ik mag toch hopen dat je dit nooit meegemaakt hebt dat je zo'n keuze moest maken. 
Ongenuanceerd en verwijtend wat je daar zegt. Nee, ongewenst zijn en leven dat was veel leuker geweest voor dat lichtkindje. Kom op zeg...

----------


## Pientje

> je mag je eigen meing hebben en die respecteer ik ook, maar het is wel heel makkelijk praten als je niet in die situatie verkeerd.
> En als je goed gelezen had was mijn financiele situatie niet alleen reden om het weg te laten halen.
> maar ja zo als altijd staan de beste stuurliui aan wal



En hakken is ook prima meis, ga je gang...

Ik had het over abortus in het algemeen, niet over jou als speciaal geval.
Ik zou nooit een abortus laten plegen, zeker niet nu ik al 30 ben.
Wie kan neuken, moet ook de consequenties accepteren. Een ongeboren kind van 19 weken is al echt een kind...not done in mijn optiek.

----------


## anoniempje

> Wow, ben ik benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen met dit soort dingen. Ik mag toch hopen dat je dit nooit meegemaakt hebt dat je zo'n keuze moest maken. 
> Ongenuanceerd en verwijtend wat je daar zegt. Nee, ongewenst zijn en leven dat was veel leuker geweest voor dat lichtkindje. Kom op zeg...


Dank je wel voor je steun.
er zullen altijd mensen voor of tegen zijn. Het is en het blijft mijn keuze.
Ik heb niets gedaan wat tegen de wet is en ben blij dat ik deze mogelijkheid gehad heb.
Als ik het met 5 of 6 weken gedaan had, had er geen haan naar gekraait.
Alleen toen wist ik het nog niet. Ik kwam er met 18 weken pas achter.
Zelfs de wettelijke 5 dagen bedenktijd heb ik gehad.
Met 3 artsen en twee gynaecologen er over gesproken en me erg gesteund gevoeld door hun.
Tot 22 weken mag je het laten doen.
Het is een weloverwogen beslissing geweest.
Als ik de relatie nog gehad had, had ik er waarschijnlijk niet eens over nagedacht.*

----------


## anoniempje

> En hakken is ook prima meis, ga je gang...
> 
> Ik had het over abortus in het algemeen, niet over jou als speciaal geval.
> Ik zou nooit een abortus laten plegen, zeker niet nu ik al 30 ben.
> Wie kan neuken, moet ook de consequenties accepteren. Een ongeboren kind van 19 weken is al echt een kind...not done in mijn optiek.


ik hoop voor jou dat je nooit voor de zware beslissing komt te staan die ik heb moeten nemen.
Ik was in de veronderstelling dat ik niet meer ongesteld werd vanwege de spiraal, en dat ik veilig was en niet zwanger kon worden.
Je gaat er tocht niet vanuit dat hij eruit kan vallen.
Dat ik dat ding verloren ben is aan niets of niemand te verwijten.
en die opmerking, (Wie kan neuken, moet ook de consequenties accepteren.)
vind ik wel heel erg bot.

----------


## lindapinda

Hallo,

Ik heb de mirena nu zo'n drie jaar. Het inbrengen was niet bepaald een pretje!! Maar goed, toen dat ding er eenmaal inzat begon ik me al druk te maken over de verwijdering ervan. Ik zei: 'ze mogen mijn platspuiten!!' Nu drie jaar later, lijkt het niet zo lang meer te duren voor ik het eruit wil laten halen, ivm de kinderwens. Ik kan ook nergens op het internet vinden of het verwijderen net zo pijnlijk is als het inbrengen, dus wie oh wie heeft ervaring??? 

Groeten van een angsthaas...

----------


## fanthagiro

het verwijderen doet geen pijn ongeveer 1000 keer minder dan het inbrengen, even diep inademen, en als je uit adremd is hij er al uit, ik zag er vreselijk tegenop om hem eruit te laten halen en was dus super gespannen, maar zelfs dan heb je er echt geen last van,
dus maak je niet druk :-) en je weet waarvoor je het wilt toch,
veel succes, en laat nog even weten of het jou ook meeviel,
groetjes
fantha

----------


## Gast1

Ik heb nu sinds een paar dagen het spiraaltje. Dit vanwege de heftige bloedingen. Ook heb ik meerdere kleine vleesbomen. Maar twijfel nu of ik er wel goed aan gedaan heb, want ik heb nog steeds heftige buikpijn. Ook het plaatsen was heel erg pijnlijk. Normaal gesproken word ik zelden of nooit 's nachts wakker, maar zit nu de halve nacht op van de pijn. Ik denk dat ik de huisarts maar eens ga bellen om te kijken of dit wel normaal is.

----------


## christa

> Hallo,
> 
> Hier even een mirena-ervaring met goed en slecht nieuws.
> Het goede nieuws is dat mirena veel minder hormonen bevat, bij mij werden de stemmingswisselingen stukken minder en ook werd ik echt een stuk minder ongesteld. Daarnaast ben ik al vanaf mn 15e aan de pil (ben nu 24) en heb ik sindsdien dus geen echte eisprong meer gehad. Ik vond het tijd om met mirena mn hormonale evenwicht weer te herstellen. maarrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Het inbrengen deed bij mij echt vreselijk pijn! ik heb hem laten inbrengen in het ziekenhuis. het lijkt echt alsof er een naald door je baarmoeder wordt gespietst, door die pijn ben ik ook flauwgevallen. Toen ik was bijgekomen had ik VRESELIJKE buikpijn  . zo'n beetje het buikpijn dat je hebt als je net ongesteld moet worden maar dan 100x erger. Het leken wel weeen ofzo, ze kwamen echt om de 5 minuten. De zuster gaf me maar wat zetpillen tegen de pijn maar door de "weeen" moest ik gewoon steeds naar de wc, en poepte ik de pillen weer net zo hard uit. Mn ma heeft me naar huis gebracht en ik kon echt niks anders doen dan alleen maar liggen. gelukkig werden de weeen wel steeds minder maar ohhhhhhh wat een pijn, had daarvoor mn verstandkies laten trekken maar dat was vergeleken bij dit een peuleschil. Ik moet wel vertellen dat ik nog geen kinderen heb en ik heb ergens gelezen dat als je nog geen kinderen heb, je beter de mirena onder plaatselijke verdoving kan laten inbrengen... 
> 
> zuukzess!!!





hoi hoi ik heb de spiraal zinds gister ook in het zienhuis laten plaatsen jezus wat een pijn lig nu nog op bed ik viel ook flauw weet niet hoe ik moet liggen, t is net het gevoel wat jij beschrijft, is t nu wel minder?

groetjes christa

----------


## fanthagiro

Het wordt echt minder hoor de pijn :Wink:  , Het heeft bij mij ook wel een tijdje (kleine week) geduurd voordat ik me weer helemaal "normaal" voelde, ook heb ik nog wel een tijdje hevige buikpijn gehad die een uur tot anderhalf uur duurde (zo erg dat ik bijna van mijn stokje ging) maar ook dat is vanzelf over gegaan.
Het is natuurlijk zo dat ze wat in je baarmoeder hebben gezet, en dat je lichaam zoiets heeft van, daar hoort niets te zitten dus eruit ermee...
Het schijnt ongeveer te voelen als weeen, maar daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, maar als dat zo is, zijn die in iedergeval flink pijnlijk :EEK!:  
Maar goed, nu na mijn tweede mirena alweer, heb ik echt helemaal nergens last van, ook was de tweede keer plaatsen echt een heel stuk minder pijnlijk dan de eerste keer.

dus, maak maar lekker een warme kruik, dat is goed om de boel een beetje tot rust te brengen, en laat je even lekker verwennen, door even een beetje kalm aan te doen, voor je het weet zit dat ding lekker gesetteld en heb je 5 jaar nergens geen omkijken meer naar,
succes!
groetjes
fanthagiro

----------


## gast78

Begin maart heb ik mirena spiraal gekocht en gelijk afspraak gemaakt met de huisarts. Het was de vierde dag van mijn menstruatie. Mijn arts heeft ongeveer 20 minuten gedaan om mijn baarmoeder eerst te meten, maar het is hem niet gelukt. Ik moest terug komen en liefst op de eerste dag van mijn menstruatie i.v.m. het wijder open staan van mijn baarmoedermond. 

De probleem voor het maken van nieuwe afspraak was dat mijn arts alleen op maandag en vrijdag werkt. De rest van de werkdagen is zijn vrouw werkzaam en die behandelt geen spiraal. Toevallig ben ik vandaag ongesteld geworden waardoor ik gelijk contact heb genomen met mijn arts, maar helaas was mijn arts volgeboekt waardoor de balieassistente een afspraak op donderdag (mijn arts had dan dienst) heeft genoteerd. Dat is dus weer de vierde dag van mijn menstruatie. Ondanks mijn uitleg aan de balieassistente over eerder geprobeerde poging om spiraal in te zetten blijft het afspraak op donderdag. 

EN NU HEB IK TWIJFELS. Ik las al die bijwerkingen(krampen, bloedingen enz) en dat gaf twijfels bij mij. vooral ook dat mijn eerste poging voor spiraal niet lukte (ondanks dat ik wijd open stond met mijn benen). Als komende donderdag weer niet lukt (50% kans dat het niet lukt) heb ik geen zin om nog meer maanden op te wachten dat mijn 1e dag menstruatie en werkdag van mijn arts op 1 dag komt. Ik vind belachelijk dat ik tot nu toe moest wachten en ondertussen steeds andere kosten maak voor anticonceptie terwijl ik 130 euro al betaald hebt voor spiraal. Mijn vraag is als mijn arts niet lukt is het dan mogelijk het pakje weer terug te geven aan de apotheek?? .want het pakje is niet gebruikt i.v.m. niet kunnen meten van mijn baarmoeder.

----------


## fanthagiro

dat weet ik niet, ik denk dat de apotheek hem niet terug neemt, maar misschien kun je met je huisarts anders overleggen om de mirena te laten zetten bij een gynacoloog? Deze mensen zetten een spiraal veel vaker, ook bij vrouwen die niet de eerste dag van hun menstruatie hebben. Ik heb hem nu twee keer bij de gynacoloog laten zetten, en hoefde niet op te letten op mijn menstruatie.

groetjes

----------


## anoniempje

Bel een aantal ziekenhuizen en vraag naar de afdeling gynaecologie.
Dan kun je waarschijnlijk voor dezelfde middag nog een afspraak maken.
succes.

----------


## anno

hoi meiden

ja hier ook een mirena probleem.
ik heb hen twee jaar gelden gekregen na de bevalling voor oplossing van onregelmatig bloed verlies.
Helaas ging het na twee dagen mis hij moest eruit ,ben via de huisartsen post bij de gyn gekomen op zondag en die heeft hem verwijderd.
MAar kreeg weer last van bloedingen ed dus 1 mei heeft de gyn weer een spiraal geplaatst jezus het gevoel dat je wordt gespiesd grrrrrrrrrr.
Maar na een week buikpijn en niet kunnen lopen de gyn gebeld en kon langs komen.
Bleek dat hij in de baarmoederwand zat.
Hij heeft hem opnieuw goed geplaats en zei na twee dagen heb je geen klachten of pijn meer ok afwachten dus.
Maar ik begon steeds meer tebloeden met stolsels ed (sorry voor de details),
Dus gebeld en kon direct bij de gyn komen en hij zat goed maar ik wilde hem eruit dus is ook gebeurd.
Maar nu een dikke week later nog bloed verlies .
Heeft iemand er ervaring mee dat je zolang blijft nabloeden ?
Ben nu weer aan de pil dit in overleg met de gyn
Ik hoop dat er iemand is die me antwoord kan geven.
MAar de mirena nooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit weer.
Alvast bedankt

----------


## water

hemeltje,
ik heb morgen een afspraak met de gyn. om een spiraaltje te plaatsen. ik was al wat bang voor de pijn maar nu ben ik verschrikt, als ik jullie zie schrijven hoeveel pijn sommige hadden. ik denk dat alles zal toeklappen van schrik. ik heb ook nog geen kinderen en te veel last van mijn nuva ring dus dacht ik dit te proberen. maar tis blijkbaar niet zo simpel als een ringetje stoppen... heeeelp

----------


## San1

Hoi, hoi, 
Mijn ervaring met de mirenaspiraal is ook niet best. Ik heb hem in februari laten plaatsen door mijn huisarts (was de pil beu en wilde iets anders) en de spiraal is 1,5 week geleden operatief verwijderd via een kijkoperatie. Bij het plaatsen is hij door mijn baarmoeder gegaan. Ik had de eerste 3 weken wel buikpijn maar dat ging wel over (dacht dat hoort er vast bij). Na 9 weken had ik controle bij de gynaecoloog en die zag dat de spiraal niet op de juiste plek zat. Ben vreselijk geschrokken!!!!! Gelukkig is de operatie goed gegaan en is er niets beschadigd. Heb geen nieuwe laten plaatsen maar wil nu de nuvaring gaan gebruiken.

----------


## Little Fairy Girl

Hello,

Ik heb vreselijk last van migraine tijdens de stopweek van de pil. Ik ben hier al jaren mee aan het zeulen, slik de pil nu 3 strips door, om zo in ieder geval minder vaak ongesteld te worden. Maar goed, elke keer ben ik nog zo'n 2 a 3 dagen kwijt aan hoofdpijn. Dat "plan" ik dan in een weekend zodat ik er niet voor mijn werk van thuis hoef te blijven, maar leuk is natuurlijk anders.
Ik heb nu sinds een halfjaartje Immigran gekregen, die ik gebruik in combinatie met domperidon zetpillen tegen het braken, en met immigran krijg ik het redelijk onder controle, maar wel veel last van de bijwerkingen. Ik word er moedeloos van, mijn huisarts heeft al meerdere malen Mirena aanbevolen, maar ik durfde niet. Ik dacht dat Implanon wel iets zou zijn, nu heb ik een afspraak voor implanon, maar nou zei de gyn gisteren tijdens telefonisch contact dat het voor mijn klachten misschien helemaal niks was, die Implanon. Dat Mirena een betere optie was, omdat mijn lijf dus moeite heeft met hormonen, en in Mirena zo weinig hormonen zitten.
Nou twijfel ik dus weer heel erg, maar zie het inzetten echt niet zitten.
Vind het overigens ook raar dat de gyn zei: implanon heeft maar 1 hormoon, misschien is dat net het hormoon waar jou lijf wel mee overweg kan, en dan mis je het andere, ben je nog steeds veel ziek.
Maar ik heb nu op internet gelezen dat mirena ook maar 1 hormoon heeft. (het andere) Dan blijft het dus toch evengoed een gok?
Iemand nog advies voor me?
Ik zou het liefst helemaal niks meer aan anticonceptie doen, pil eruit, en laat maar... maar helaas dat gaat niet..
Ik hoop dat iemand me advies kan geven, of een beetje moed hoe ik moet kiezen en wat te doen,

Greetz Little Fairy Girl

----------


## San1

Hallo Little Fairy Girl,
Vervelend zeg zoveel hoofdpijn als jij beschrijft, kan me voorstellen dat je wat anders wilt dan de pil. Ik kan je alleen vertellen dat ik het inbrengen van het spiraaltje, waar jij tegenop zie, niet als heel pijnlijk heb ervaren(even achterwege gelaten dat het bij op het laatst fout ging.) Je voelt het natuurlijk wel maar dat duurt maar even. Eventueel kan je ook nog een pijnstiller innemen voordat het geplaatst wordt en als je hem laat plaatsen tijdens je menstruatie dan gaat het ook al wat makkelijker. Succes met het maken van je keuze!!

----------


## Little Fairy Girl

Hey,

Dank je wel voor je berichtje, ik ga er nog eens rustig over denken, maar probeer het voor nu even van me af te zetten, en te genieten van mijn vrije weekend  :Wink: 
Ik laat het nog wel weten hier, wat het wordt.
Greetz Little Fairy Girl

----------


## adriana 2

ik heb de mirena nu ongeveer 6 weken.
bevalt tot nu toe prima ,ben bij de gynacoloog terug geweest voor een echo en hij zat goed.
heb hem gekregen omdat ik verschrikkelijk vloeide.
de bedoeling was dat mn baarmoederslijm dan dunner zou blijven en dat is ook zo.
na het plaatsen stopte het bloeden gelijk.
toen het weer tijd was voor de menstruatie begon ik een beetje te bloeden maar heel weinig.
heb wel een week of 3 wat bruinverlies enkel druppeltjes gehad maar dit is met een inlegkruisje te verhelpen.
beter dit dan dat ik met luiers moest lopen en zowat de deur niet meer uit kon vanwege het vreselijke bloeden.
hoop dat het zo blijft.
de gynacoloog zei dat ik over 5 jaar pas terug hoefde te komen maar ik heb gevraagd of ikover een jaar weer controle mocht en dat vond ie goed.

mn huis is wel wat vetter maar ook dat is voor mij een voordeel want had een hele droge huid.
ben nu 43 dus waarschijnlijk neem ik over 5 jaar wel weer een nieuwe als het zo goed blijft gaan maar daar ga ik voorlopig maar van uit.

groetjes driana.

----------


## anoniempje

> ik heb de mirena nu ongeveer 6 weken.
> bevalt tot nu toe prima ,ben bij de gynacoloog terug geweest voor een echo en hij zat goed.
> heb hem gekregen omdat ik verschrikkelijk vloeide.
> de bedoeling was dat mn baarmoederslijm dan dunner zou blijven en dat is ook zo.
> na het plaatsen stopte het bloeden gelijk.
> toen het weer tijd was voor de menstruatie begon ik een beetje te bloeden maar heel weinig.
> heb wel een week of 3 wat bruinverlies enkel druppeltjes gehad maar dit is met een inlegkruisje te verhelpen.
> beter dit dan dat ik met luiers moest lopen en zowat de deur niet meer uit kon vanwege het vreselijke bloeden.
> hoop dat het zo blijft.
> ...


Hallo Driana,
zo zag het begin van mijn mirenaverhaal er ook uit.
zelfde leeftijd, zelfde reden.
mag ik je advies geven?
als de menstruatie weg blijft, wees dan alert en neem dan niet aan dat dat zo hoort.
als je op blad 1 mijn verhaal leest begrijp je waarom.
ik wens je veel plezier met je mirena, ik hoop dat jij daar veel meer geluk mee hebt dan ik.
hartelijke groeten anoniempje

----------


## driana 2

heb je verhaal gelezen.
maar mijn man is gestereliseerd heb hem ook niet voor anticonceptie nodig.
dus dubbel beveiligd nu.

rot dat het bij jou zo is gelopen maar kans op zwangerschap is wel 0 nu denk ik.
hebben het jaren zonder mirena gedaan omdat mn man toch was geholpen heb hem puur voor dat erge vloeien.

hoop dat het wat beter met jou gaat nu.

xxx driana.

----------


## anoniempje

> heb je verhaal gelezen.
> maar mijn man is gestereliseerd heb hem ook niet voor anticonceptie nodig.
> dus dubbel beveiligd nu.
> 
> rot dat het bij jou zo is gelopen maar kans op zwangerschap is wel 0 nu denk ik.
> hebben het jaren zonder mirena gedaan omdat mn man toch was geholpen heb hem puur voor dat erge vloeien.
> 
> hoop dat het wat beter met jou gaat nu.
> 
> xxx driana.


Het gaat nu heel goed met mij. Ik heb werk, ik heb net een vakantie geboekt en ik verwen me zelf met een hele mooie omdat ik daar 3 jaar geen kans voor gehad heb. 
Toen het een jaar geleden was heb ik het nog wel moeilijk gehad, maar ik wist wel dat ook dat wel over zou gaan.

En mocht je geen succes hebben met mirena, kan ik je de ballontherapie aanraden. het verschroeien van de baarmoederwand. info vind je op de website antonius ziekenhuis te nieuwegein.
Ik heb dat ook gedaan en het is ideaal, ik ben nog wel ongesteld 5 dagen maar het is minimaal.


xxxterug anoniempje

----------


## missie

hallo, 

Ik zit met een dilemma. Ik ben 19 jaar en ben nu een aantal jaren aan de pil, maar daar ben ik best veel van bijgekomen. Mijn dokter adviseerde mij daarom het mirena spiraaltje te pakken, maar iedereen in mijn omgeving raad het me af. Ik weet niet echt meer wat ik moet doen...wat raden jullie me aan?

----------


## soetje

> hallo, 
> 
> Ik zit met een dilemma. Ik ben 19 jaar en ben nu een aantal jaren aan de pil, maar daar ben ik best veel van bijgekomen. Mijn dokter adviseerde mij daarom het mirena spiraaltje te pakken, maar iedereen in mijn omgeving raad het me af. Ik weet niet echt meer wat ik moet doen...wat raden jullie me aan?


Hoi missie,

Ik heb twee weken geleden een spiraal laten inzetten, ik zal je zeggen het valt allemaal mee. Tenmiste bij mij dan. Voor ik liet zetten las ik ook al die verhalen waar ik behoorlijk BANG van werd. Ik zat twijfelen, maar ik ben blij dat ik toch gedaan heb. Tijdens het inbrengen heb ik niet zo veel pijn gehad dan ik eigenlijk verwachtte. Ik zal je maar zeggen dat het baren van een kind 100 keer erger is dan het voelen van pijn tijdens het inbrengen van spiraal. Gezien elke vrouw kan baren kan ook elk vrouw tegen spiraal. Het mooiste van spiraal is je vergeet nooit om te nemen en je bent altijd beschermt tegen zwangerschap! Ik zal zeggen geniet ervan en succes!

----------


## missie

dankjewel voor je reactie...ik ben al een beetje gerust gesteld! 
Maar is het ook zo dat je afvalt als je van pil overstapt op mirena?

groetjes..

----------


## soetje

> dankjewel voor je reactie...ik ben al een beetje gerust gesteld! 
> Maar is het ook zo dat je afvalt als je van pil overstapt op mirena?
> 
> groetjes..


Hoi missie,

Door de lokale werking van Mirena spiraal zijn er weinig hormonale bijwerkingen. Het hormoon levenorgestrel wordt rechtstreeks in de baarmoeder afgegeven, waardoor er minder van dit hormoon nodig is in vergelijking met de pil.  

Natuurlijk ik kan jouw niets garanderen, maar er is mogelijkheid dat je vocht gaat verliezen bij het overstappen van pil naar mirena spiraal. 

Als je echt veel kilo's kwijt wil raad ik je alleen twee dingen aan, *gezond voeding* (magere vlees,groente enz.) en *beweging*. Dit is wel moeilijk om voltehouden, want tegenwoordig gezond voeding is stuk duurder dan junk-food en junk-food zijn ook kant en klaar (je hoeft niet koken :Smile: ). 

Ik zou zeggen ga ervoor spiraal, want het heeft meer voordelen dan pil.

----------


## ...

Heel prettig om niet meer elke dag aan de pil te hoeven denken. Ook is mijn libido weer omhoog gegaan. Nadeel alleen is dat mijn acne is teruggekomen. De dermatoloog vertelde dat er een stofje in de mirena-spriraal zit die acne kan veroorzaken. Alleen als je er al gevoelig voor bent, denk ik.

----------


## pilvraagjes

> hallo, 
> 
> Ik zit met een dilemma. Ik ben 19 jaar en ben nu een aantal jaren aan de pil, maar daar ben ik best veel van bijgekomen. Mijn dokter adviseerde mij daarom het mirena spiraaltje te pakken, maar iedereen in mijn omgeving raad het me af. Ik weet niet echt meer wat ik moet doen...wat raden jullie me aan?


Stop een paar maanden met de pil. (een paar maandjes moet je vol kunnen houden, met goed condoom gebruik en vorzichtig zijn) Dan kunnen je pil-kilo's eraf, en ga dan Yasmin slikken. Dit is een pil die niet als bijwerking gewichtstoename heeft. Ik zou niet zomaar met een mirena gaan lopen... Yasmin werkt voor mij super. Het is een lichte pil, ik heb voor het eerst in mijn leven bijna geen last van mijn menstruatie, en ik heb een perfect laag gewicht! (ik was zelf van Diane behoorlijk aangekomen, en kon ook nix eten zonder dat het eraan kwam. Nu kan ik weer veel meer eten en weeg ik veel minder)

----------


## pilvraagjes

Oh, enne, ik wil jullie allemaal niet ontmoedigen, maar ik ken teveel verhalen (ook kinderen) van vrouwen die wel een spiraal hadden, maar toch zwanger werden. Doordat ze of het spiraal verloren hadden zonder het te merken, of gewoon met het spiraal zwanger waren geworden. De pil is veiliger.

En om echt de hormoonkilo's kwijt te raken, moet je echt even 2/3 maanden hormoonloze anticonceptie gebruiken. Dus ook als je wel voor het spiraal kiest, eerst stoppen met de pil, en dan na een tijdje pas een spiraal. Maar nogmaals, van die yasmin, kom je dus niet aan!

----------


## Gast 1

Hallo allemaal,

Ik kwam op deze site terecht omdat ik binnenkort mijn mirena-spriraal er wil laten uithalen ivm kinderwens en ik was op zoek naar informatie over het eruit halen. Graag wil ik mijn ervaring met de mirena spiraal met jullie delen.

Ik zat vanaf ong. mijn 13e aan de Diane-35 pil omdat ik toen altijd heel erge buikpijn had tijdens mijn menstruatie en ik had veel last van puistjes. 4 1/2 jaar terug wilde ik niet meer aan de pil omdat ik er al zo lang aan zat en ik wilde al die hormonen van de pil niet meer in mijn lijf. Nadat ik in mijn omgeving een paar mensen had gesproken die er erg enthousiast over waren heb ik de mirena genomen. En ik heb er tot op de dag van vandaag GEEN SPIJT van! Hij werd geplaatst in het ziekenhuis want mijn huisarts deed het destijds nog niet. En ik ben ook flauwgevallen van de pijn. Het inbrengen duurt echter maar 5 minuten en echt pijn is het niet, het is eigenlijk meer een erg gemeen gevoel, toen ik weer bijkwam voelde ik wel druk op mijn buik, een soort buikkrampen, maar ik was gelijk niet meer ongesteld... Ik ben dus nu al 4 1/2 jaar niet ongesteld geweest en zie er eigenlijk een beetje tegenop om dat weer te worden. Ik heb wel ong. 2 jaar last gehad van hevige buikkrampen en dat was dan 2 x per maand een dag ofzo. Dat was geen prettig gevoel en de eerste paar keer dat ik die buikkrampen had kon ik alleen maar ineengedoken op de bank liggen, maar na een paar maanden kon ik toch gewoon doorgaan met m'n werk enz. En als ik het nu nog wel eens heb dan neem ik een asperine en dan is het een stuk minder. Veel mensen in mijn omgeving hebben na mijn enthousiaste verhalen ook de mirena genomen en bij hun bevalt het ook erg goed. De een wordt nog wel ongesteld en de ander niet. 

Wel heb ik na het stoppen met de Diane-35 pil meer last van puistjes gehad en vooral op mijn rug en schouders, maar na 1 à 2 jaar was dit weer over, mijn zusje had hier ook last van. 

Al met al heb ik nooit geen spijt gehad en ben ik blij dat ik het toen gedaan heb. Nu wil ik hem er echter uit laten halen en daar zie ik wel een beetje tegenop, niet tegen de pijn, maar wordt ik wel weer ongesteld en hoe lang duurt dat dan enzo? Maar dat komt denk ik omdat ik vanaf mijn 13e al niet meer op de natuurlijke manier ongesteld ben geweest. We zullen het wel zien.

Liefs Wendy

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoe oud ben je nu dan? En ik zou echt niet steeds zo'n buikkramp willen, en niet ongesteld worden... Tis gewoon niet zo goed voor je slijmvlies. En mij niet betrouwbaar genoeg. Maar fijn dat jij een van de vrouwen bent die er wel tevreden over was in ieder geval. Ik heb ook al hele andere verhalen gelezen...

----------


## "Renate"

9 maanden na de bevalling van onze tweeling vonden we het tijd worden voor weer wat structurele anticonceptie. We waren wat onvoorzichtig en de laatste keer ook voor het zingen de kerk uit ipv geheel met condoom. Omdat ik nog steeds borstvoeding geef is de keuze uiteindelijk gevallen op de Mirena. 

Deze keuze werd versneld toen ik op 21 april ogenschijnlijk mijn eerste menstruatie na de bevalling kreeg. Veel meer dan lichtroze bloedverlies die dag kwam het echter niet. In de navolgende week zere borsten, last van mijn schaambeen en lage rugpijn (vergelijkbaar met de eerste weken van mijn eerdere zwangerschappen). Echter we gooiden dat ook wel een beetje op de stille aanwezige kinderwens (gevoel wil nu al wel weer, verstandelijk is het met 3 onder de 2 wel even beter van niet...). 

Op 8 mei mijn Mirena laten plaatsen, wat toch nog behoorlijk pijnlijk was. Na die tijd wel bloedverlies gehad (nog steeds, maar later vooral slijm en oud bloed), relatief weinig krampen (maar ja, ik was behoorlijk heftig ongesteld voor mijn zwangerschappen en als je bent bevallen, dan vallen volgens mij alle andere krampen wel mee...). 

Op zich eigenlijk geen enkel probleem. Totdat ik afgelopen donderdag niet alleen slijm maar ook een stukje weefsel verloor. Bij nadere inspectie leek het het meest op een vliesje, met hieraan een bolletje. Het vliesje was kapot, het bolletje ongeveer een halve centimeter in doorsnede. Het gehele was een beetje oudroze/leverkleurig en met trillende handen schoot door mij heen dat dit wel eens een vruchtje met vruchtzak zou kunnen zijn. 

Uiteindelijk heb ik de verloskundige gebeld en deze is thuis komen kijken. Zij twijfelde ook sterk en gaf aan dat het zeer wel een vroege miskraam zou kunnen zijn, maar dat wel met zekerheid te zeggen was dat dit niet door de Mirena zou zijn veroorzaakt, gezien de grootte van het "bolletje". 
In eerste instantie was ik verdrietig, maar tegelijkertijd ook erg opgelucht dat de Mirena niet de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn. 

Echter... Mijn hoofd blijft toch malen en ik blijf twijfelen. Vandaar hopelijk nogmaals iemand die kan oordelen: ik heb dus 21 april mogelijk een innestelingsbloeding gehad. Op 8 mei, na een zwangerschapstest de Mirena laten plaatsen. (overigens is de test uitgevoerd op mijn eigen verzoek, en viel negatief uit - met de kanttekening dat de assistentes geinend tegen elkaar zeiden, "wat maak jij hiervan?", heb nu nog spijt dat ik niet zelf heb gekeken... 

Bij mijn eerste zoontje na de innestelingsbloeding pas na 17 dagen een vage stip) Hoe groot zou een embryo moeten zijn op die datum (8 mei)? 
Ik zou toch graag meer willen weten over de mogelijkheid dat de Mirena de reden is geweest van deze miskraam. (Voor de deskundigen - ik heb eventueel een fotootje). 

Ik heb er vrede mee met wat er is gebeurd, maar zou toch nog graag wat meer willen weten. Ik kan het nog niet geheel loslaten. 

Sorry voor het lange verhaal, ik wil het graag zo duidelijk mogelijk uitleggen en ben ook erg benieuwd of meer mensen dit hebben meegemaakt. Ik zou graag met hen in contact komen. 
Voor degene die Mirena overweegt en in de 3 weken voor de plaatsing geen voorbehoedsmiddelen heeft genomen, blijf alsjeblieft nog een weekje of 2 wachten en doe dan altijd een test voor de plaatsing....

Groetjes, "Renate"

----------


## "Renate"

> Bij de mirenaspiraal komen hormonen vrij en daardoor krijg je net als de pil geen eisprong. Dus een menstruatie is geen kleine abortus zoals bij een gewone spiraal.
> ik dacht dat mijn bloedingen gestopt waren vanwege de spiraal, maar in werkelijkheid was ik hem verloren en bleef mijn menstruatie weg omdat ik zwanger was. en als je daar niets van gemerkt hebt, kwaaltjes anders in vult en de schuld geeft aan het spiraal kan het lang duren voor je erachter komt.


Bij een Mirena-spiraal kan je wel degelijk blijven ovuleren, de werking van de hormonen is met name gericht op het baarmoederslijmvlies. Deze wordt dunner en vijandig (niet goed toegankelijk voor zaadcellen). Het ding zelf, de spiraal, zorgt er daarnaast nog voor dat een eventueel bevrucht eitje niet kan innestelen. Maar je kan wel degelijk een eisprong krijgen!

Groetjes,
"Renate"

----------


## soetje

Hoi Renate,

Ik schrok eigenlijk van jouw verhaal, want sinds kort heb ik ook mirena laten inbrengen en werd door mijn arts verzekerd dat het spiraal stuk veiliger was dan pil of een ander anticonceptie, maar het idee dat je toch zwanger kan raken vind ik behoorlijk "scary". De reden dat je spiraal gebruikt is juist om te voorkomen dat je zwanger raakt. 
Dit betekent dat ik maandelijks toch een zwangerschaptest moet doen.

Ik kan me niet voorstellen wat voor gevoelens door je heen ging en nog steeds gaat. Wens je veel sterkte.

----------


## "Renate"

> maar het idee dat je toch zwanger kan raken vind ik behoorlijk "scary". De reden dat je spiraal gebruikt is juist om te voorkomen dat je zwanger raakt. 
> Dit betekent dat ik maandelijks toch een zwangerschaptest moet doen.


Hoi,

Bedankt voor je medeleven, het is inderdaad niet gemakkelijk en heel erg tegenstrijdig. Je neemt het om een zwangerschap te voorkomen, maar in mijn geval was dit kindje uiteindelijk ook heel welkom. Omdat ik al drie kinderen heb, besef ik nu heel goed wat ik mis... Ergens dus best wel ene schuldgevoel. Maar in de toekomst hopen we op nog 1 of 2 kleintjes,
maar voorlopig maar even niet. Nu is op pad gaan met 3 kleintjes al lastig (twee kinderwagens), ze moeten eerst maar eens alledrie goed kunnen lopen!

De betrouwbaarheid van de Mirena is wel veel groter dan bij de pil, dus wat dat betreft hoef je je denk ik niet zoveel zorgen te maken. Maandelijks een test doen lijkt me niet nodig. Maar goed, als je je daar prettig bij voelt, kan je dt wel doen, via het internet kan je ze heel goedkoop kopen.

Groetjes en succes verder,
"Renate"

----------


## anoniempje

> Hoi,
> 
> Bedankt voor je medeleven, het is inderdaad niet gemakkelijk en heel erg tegenstrijdig. Je neemt het om een zwangerschap te voorkomen, maar in mijn geval was dit kindje uiteindelijk ook heel welkom. Omdat ik al drie kinderen heb, besef ik nu heel goed wat ik mis... Ergens dus best wel ene schuldgevoel. Maar in de toekomst hopen we op nog 1 of 2 kleintjes,
> maar voorlopig maar even niet. Nu is op pad gaan met 3 kleintjes al lastig (twee kinderwagens), ze moeten eerst maar eens alledrie goed kunnen lopen!
> 
> De betrouwbaarheid van de Mirena is wel veel groter dan bij de pil, dus wat dat betreft hoef je je denk ik niet zoveel zorgen te maken. Maandelijks een test doen lijkt me niet nodig. Maar goed, als je je daar prettig bij voelt, kan je dt wel doen, via het internet kan je ze heel goedkoop kopen.
> 
> Groetjes en succes verder,
> "Renate"


Hoi Renate
Ik vind het heel erg voor je dat je ook een nare ervaring hebt met de mirena.
En wens je veel sterkte met verwerken.
Maar ik ben het niet eens met je dat de mirena veel betrouwbaarder is dan de pil. Tussen mijn 18e en nu (43) heb ik vele jaren de pil geslikt en geen centje pijn of leed.
En van 1 spiraaltje een hoop ellende.
ik besef wel dat ik een uitzondering ben en dat je alleen de slechte verhalen leest maar dat zijn er in het afgelopen jaar dat ik verschillende site bezoek wel heel erg veel.
maar ja daar is de site ook voor, om ervaringen uit te wisselen.
hartelijke groeten anoniempje.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoi Renate, wat rot zeg. Ik moet zeggen dat ik wel mijn twijfels heb of dit niet door het mirena kan komen. Ze zitten dan toch aan je baarmoeder de rommelen, en dat kan voor 'afstoting' zorgen... Heb zelf geen ervaring met het spiraal, dus weet niet hoe erg ze er mee bezig moeten voor het plaatsen, maar het lijkt mij waarschijnlijker dat het vruchtje van voor de plaatsing was en niet van erna. Geniet nu in ieder geval lekker van je 3 kleintjes, en dan over een jaartje ofzo, kan je weer bedoeld zwanger raken, en dan zonder dit soort risico's. Met 4 kinderen onder de 3... dat was sowieso wel heeeeel zwaar geworden, en was misschien ook wel ten koste gegaan van je kinderen, want volgens mij krijgt geen mens het voor elkaar om daar genoeg tijd voor te hebben/ te kunnen geven...

----------


## Gast Laila

Ik heb sinds een week de mirena en vraag me af of het ook goed werkt bij PCOS. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Is het normaal de je een tijdje blijft vloeien na plaatsing?
Oh........en ik wist niet dat je een week geen gemeenschap mocht hebben, is dat vreselijk?? Wat kan er dan gebeuren??
brrrrrrrrrr doodeng, want ik heb "het" dus wel gedaan!!

----------


## soetje

> Ik heb sinds een week de mirena en vraag me af of het ook goed werkt bij PCOS. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
> Is het normaal de je een tijdje blijft vloeien na plaatsing?
> Oh........en ik wist niet dat je een week geen gemeenschap mocht hebben, is dat vreselijk?? Wat kan er dan gebeuren??
> brrrrrrrrrr doodeng, want ik heb "het" dus wel gedaan!!


Hoi,
Het tijdje vloeien is normaal. Tenmiste het kan de eerste 3 maanden voorkomen. Maar moet uiteindelijk wel in een normale ritme komen of helemaal wegblijven. Dat je geen gemeenschap mocht hebben hoor ik trouwens voor het eerst. Mijn arts heeft helemaal daarover niets gezegd, want wat ik weet is dat spiraal na inbrengen je gelijk beschermt(tenzij hij goed is geplaatst). Alleen wat ik nog wel last van heb is dat mijn lichaam vocht vasthoud. Vooral mijn borsten zijn flink gegroeid. Ze waren al groot en nu zijn ze enorm. Het lijkt alsof ze gaan ontploffen (lijkt me niet zo leuk gezicht  :Smile: ). Ik hoop dat ze niet zo blijven.

----------


## Snoopy10480

Hallo onzeker iemand,

Ik heb afgelopen dinsdag voor de tweede keer een mirena spiraal laten plaatsen. Ik heb een paar jaar geleden een mirena spiraal laten inbrengen maar 3 jaar later laten verwijderen omdat deze was gaan zaken en ik hier hier veel last van had. Nu dus weer voor de 'bijl' gegaan omdat de pil geen optie is voor mij en ik zo onregelmatig ongesteld was, dat ik soms drie weken over tijd was maar er wel drie weken tegen aan zat te hikken (met alle symptonen).

Ik ben heel eerlijk (ik heb net als jou, geen kinderen): het plaatsen van de spiraal is vrij pijnlijk MAAR dit duurt maar even. Je voelt een vrij heftige, felle kramp als het spiraaltje geplaatst wordt. Het beste is ook om de spiraal te laten plaatsen als je ongesteld bent.

Verder zal je de eerste paar weken de volgende bijwerkingen hebben:
- pijn in je onderrug
- krampen alsof je ongesteld moet worden (heel licht)
- licht bloedverlies (ik was ongesteld tijden het plaatsen maar na plaatsing niet meer).
- ik hou heel erg veel vocht vast, maar dit is tijdelijk, dat verdwijnt vanzelf. |
- Moe
- Hoofdpijn

Klinkt allemaal niet erg aantrekkelijk, maar het is even doorbijten.
Je zal zien, over twee maanden, als je lichaam gewend is, heb je er alleen maar profijt van.

Liefs,

Snoopy10480

----------


## Amanthis

Hallo

Ik heb nu (bijna) een jaar geleden de mirena-spiraal laten zetten en ik heb hier een positieve ervaring mee. Ik heb vanaf dat ik 17 was de pil geslikt (gestopt met net 23 om zwanger te raken) en ik wilde na de bevalling niet weer de pil slikken en zo heb ik eerst de pleisterpil gebruikt en die beviel helemaal niet en toen toch besloten de mirena te doen.

Bij mij zijn de voordelen

- geen menstruatieklachten meer
- weinig (tot geen) bloedverlies
- geen moodswings
- GEEN PIL MEER SLIKKEN :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soetje

> Hallo
> 
> Ik heb nu (bijna) een jaar geleden de mirena-spiraal laten zetten en ik heb hier een positieve ervaring mee. Ik heb vanaf dat ik 17 was de pil geslikt (gestopt met net 23 om zwanger te raken) en ik wilde na de bevalling niet weer de pil slikken en zo heb ik eerst de pleisterpil gebruikt en die beviel helemaal niet en toen toch besloten de mirena te doen.
> 
> Bij mij zijn de voordelen
> 
> - geen menstruatieklachten meer
> - weinig (tot geen) bloedverlies
> - geen moodswings
> - GEEN PIL MEER SLIKKEN


hoi,

Wat zijn de nadelen voor jouw geweest ?

----------


## Amanthis

Nadelen waren:

- Een paar maanden meer bloedverlies gehad (en wat vaker) dit was na een maand of 4 over.

Verder heb ik niet echt nadelen zoals ik al eerder gepost heb ben ik zeer tevreden over de mirena.....ook het plaatsen deed niet zeer bij mij (maar was ook kort ervoor bevallen) en het is ook tijdens de menstruatie geplaatst.

----------


## Snoopy10480

Ik heb nu bijna een week geleden de mirenaspiraal laten plaatsen. En ik ik ben niet blij. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom ik nu opeens last van die klachten heb, terwijl zes jaar geleden met het plaatsen van de mirenaspiraal ik er geen last van had. 

Ik heb nu last van (na nog geen week):
- heftige krampen in mijn onderbuik
- echt pijn PIJN in mijn onderrug
- extreem moe
- hoofdpijn
- misselijk
- spierpijn
- mood swings (gister was ik heel vrolijk en opeens: past boem heleamal boos)
- mijn buiks is zo enorm opgezet dat ik opeens sommige broeken niet meer dicht krijg (tot mijn grote frustratie, niet handig zo in de zomer).  :Mad:  

- Zweet aanvallen


Zit er dus serieus over na te denken om de spiraal te laten verwijderen. Het voelt niet goed. Maar de gynaecologe zit me al aankomen. Ik heb dus al een keer een mirena gehad (laten verwijderen), een gewone spiraal (ook laten verwijderen) en nu weer een mirenaspiraal. Maar goed, ik moet er mee lopen, niet zij. Ik word er moedeloos van want wat moet ik nu. De pil, prikpil, plakpil en nuvaring is geen optie voor mij. Helemaal niks kan ook niet want ben dan zo onregelmatig ongesteld.

Help, heeft iemand advies?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Waarom zijn de pil enzow geen oplossing voor je?? Ik denk dat je het beste met je gyn kan overleggen anders?

----------


## Lues

Hallo,

Ik ben 38 jaar en heb 1 kind. Sinds november 2005 heb ik de Mirena, nu ruim 7 maand. 
Ik heb de Mirena gekregen omdat ik elke keer erg ziek (buik- en hoofdpijn) had. Het enige voordeel (tot op heden) is dat, na het plaatsen van de Mirena, het bloedverlies veel minder is geworden. :Smile:  

Wat niet prettig is dat ik regelmatig (wekelijks) steeds erg veel rug- en buikpuin heb! :Frown:  
*Ik twijfel nu of ik hem eruit zal laten halen.* 

Wie heeft er ook na 7 maand nog klachten, en gaan deze over? De Gynacoloog zegt van wel, maar ik vind dat het wel erg lang gaat duren zo.

HEEEEELP!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Volgens mij hoort dat niet zo lang te duren?! Maargoed, ik heb er geen ervaring mee....

----------


## aanooniemm

Hello,

Ik heb het spiraal vandaag laten zetten!  :Embarrassment:  
Ik was best zenuwachtig na alle minder prettige (maar gelukkig waren er ook positieve) verhalen. 

Wat er bij mij gebeurde: 
'for the record': het hele gebeuren duurt 5-10 minuten, de 'pijn' duurt max 5 minuten. En dat is best te overzien.

Ik heb -op advies van mijn dokter- ibuprofen van te voren ingenomen. Ik heb 3 ibuprofens ingenomen(=max per etmaal)..de eerste om 10 uur, 2e om half 1 en om 2 uur de laatste. Om 10 over 3 had ik de afspraak, bij mijn eigen dokter. 

Je krijgt dus eerst een 'eendebek' in je. Dit kan even raar zijn, maar dit doet niet echt pijn. Dan gaan ze je van binnen ontsmetten, maar hier voel je niets van. Vervolgens krijg je een staafje in je wat wel een beetje pijn kan doen in je onderbuik; let gewoon op je ademhaling! Diep en kalm ademen helpt een stuk om te ontspannen. De dokter pakt dan je baarmoedermond vast. Klinkt eng, voelt even rot, maar dit gaat bijna meteen weg. (ik moest kuchen wanneer dat gebeurde, en dat hielp echt! =afleiding) Dan gaat het spiraaltje in je, en voel je weer dat rare gevoel in je onderbuik (zelfde als wanneer je menstruatiepijn hebt). Wanneer je baarmoedermond niet stug is, zit hij er zo in en ben je klaar!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wanneer de dokter merkt (maar dat merkt ze al heel snel, aan het begin) dat je baarmoedermond echt te smal en stug is, zal ze je door laten verwijzen naar het ziekenhuis. Maar dit gebeurd niet vaak, en dan bij vrouwen die geen kinderen hebben gebaard. Maar ik ben zelf 22, aan de pil een aantal jaren en ook geen kids; ik vond het achteraf echt helemaal niet erg. 

Heel veel succes ermee! Ik laat graag weten hoe mijn ervaringen zijn na een tijdje! (over 8 weken de echo in het ziekenhuis om te kijken of hij er nog zit) 

groetjes,
Aanooniem :Cool:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Fijn dat dit bij jou zo goed ging, als het zo blijft, is het een ideale oplossing voor je!

----------


## von

Hoi allemaal, 

Ik heb nu sinds ruim een half jaar de Mirena, en op de pijn tijdens en vlak na het inbrengen na, was ik zeer tevreden. Ik hoefde nergens om et denken en werd NIET meer ongesteld. Hulde, dacht ik. Nu zit ik echter onder de acne, echt niet normaal! Ben al bij de dermatoloog geweest, homeopaat en schoonheidsspecialiste, en het gaat wel al beter maar ik baal er gigantisch van. 

Mijn vraag is: Zijn er meer meiden/vrouwen die dit probleem hebben gehad en wat hebben ze eraan gedaan? Helpt het om hem eruit te halen? Want eigenlijk wil ik dat niet nadat het zoveel pijn deed om hem er eindelijk in te krijgen.

Ik hoop op antwoord!

Groetjes Yvonne

----------


## Chika

Gisteren heb ik de Mirena in laten plaatsen. Dat was nog een hele onderneming, want toen alles achter de rug was en de arts de tangen verwijderde, kwam de Mirena er net zo hard weer uitzetten! De hele procedure heb ik dus 2x moeten ondergaan, achter elkaar. Het deed echt hartstikke pijn en ging bijna van mijn graatje. Ik had ook geen verdoving. De arts zei dat hij het nog nooit had meegemaakt dat hij 2x een Mirena moest inbrengen. Ik was er echt beroerd van toen ik thuis kwam, maar na een uurtje heb ik alweer met de honden een wandelingetje gemaakt en ging het wel weer. 
Ik heb vannacht lekker een diazepam genomen en heb heerlijk geslapen. Nu voel ik wel een lichte kramp in mijn onderbuik. Hopelijk gaat dat binnenkort verdwijnen.

Ik heb geen kinderen (en wil ze ook niet), maar heb wel ooit een curretage moeten ondergaan vanwege een missed abortion. Dit was echter onder narcose. 
De plaatsing van de Marena heb ik als behoorlijk schokkend ervaren. Ik ben alleen een uitstrijkje gewend geweest. Het gepor met tangen, die prikken en al dat bloed hebben me een emotionele knauw gegeven kan ik jullie vertellen. Ik moet daar echt nog van bijkomen en kan die beelden niet echt vergeten.

Ik ben benieuwd wat de toekomst gaat brengen en of de Mirena gaat werken zoals beloofd wordt. Anders ben ik er gauw klaar mee en mag mijn vriend zich gaan steriliseren!

----------


## sgend

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje, ik heb de mirena spiraal nu een jaar en ik ben elke maand ruim een week ongesteld, dat vind ik erg lang. Afgelopen maand zelfs 2 keer!

Ik ben dus nu naar de gyneacoloog geweest en die kon het spiraaltje niet meer vinden. Vervolgens hebben ze een rontgenfoto van mijn buik genomen, omdat hij waarschijnlijk daar ergens rond zwemt..... :EEK!:  

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Als het zo is, wat doen ze dan?

Ik hoop dat ze hem vinden, want hij was best duur  :Wink:  hihi.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## elsken

Hallo,

Graag had ik wat informatie gewisseld met vrouwen die het mirenaspiraal hebben laten verwijderen. Ikzelf heb het een dikke maand geleden laten verwijderen doordat er een grote cyste in mijn eileider zat en ik daar hevige pijnen door had. Nu blijven mijn maandstonden uit. Ben ongeveer een week overtijd. Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee ? Is mijn cyclus nu in de war ? Ik voel me nu heel onzeker want mijn buik zwelt op, mijn borsten staan gespannen ... Groetjes aan allen die me willen informeren.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Er zijn niet veel vaste leden hier, misschien heeft het meer zin om gewoon dit hele topic te lezen, staan een hoop ervaringen in. Nieuw antwoord kan wel even duren. Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, dus kan je helaas geen beter antwoord geven...

----------


## anoniempje

> Hallo,
> 
> Graag had ik wat informatie gewisseld met vrouwen die het mirenaspiraal hebben laten verwijderen. Ikzelf heb het een dikke maand geleden laten verwijderen doordat er een grote cyste in mijn eileider zat en ik daar hevige pijnen door had. Nu blijven mijn maandstonden uit. Ben ongeveer een week overtijd. Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee ? Is mijn cyclus nu in de war ? Ik voel me nu heel onzeker want mijn buik zwelt op, mijn borsten staan gespannen ... Groetjes aan allen die me willen informeren.


fok!forum is een hele actieve side (zoeken op google)
onder het kopje sexualiteit vind je al een derde forum over mirena
de eerste twee kun je alleen nog lezen
succes

----------


## nanda06

Hoi,

Ik wil graag mijn verhaal kwijt over mijn ervaringen met het (koper) spiraal omdat ik nu ook vragen en twijfels heb.
3 jaar geleden heb ik voor het eerst een spiraaltje laten plaatsen bij de huisarts onder lokale verdoving. Geen pijn, geen klachten, voor 2 jaar lang. Afgelopen april heb ik m laten verwijderen omdat ik daarvoor 3 maanden pijn had in mn bekkengebied en allerlei onderzoeken konden te pijn niet verklaren. Dus maar proberen of het spiraaltje eruit zou helpen. Het hielp. Maar ik had wel anticoncpetie nodig, vooral toen mn vriend weer uit het buitenland terug naar NL kwam. Voorlichting gehad van mn huiasrts over allerlei anticonceptie, maar niets leek me geschikt (ik wil sowieso niets met hormonen). In juni zou ik een kleinere spiraal laten zetten. Die was niet goed geplaatst, namelijk in mn baarmoederhals. De gynaecoloog zou het beter kunnen. Ik vandaag naar de gynaecoloog. Ik kreeg geen verdoving  :Frown:  en dat heb ik geweten ook! En het spiraaltje kon niet door mn baarmoederhals (wat bij mn huisarts dus ook niet gelukt was maar de 1e keer wel, of was dat eigenlijk ook niet gelukt?), zelfs niet met sonde (?) en oprekken. Doordrukken wou ze niet doen, omdat ze dan dingen zou beschadigen (godzijdank was ze zo verstandig) Nu ben ik doorverwezen naar de dagopname om onder verdoving dat ding te laten plaatsen. Ik mocht kiezen, lokaal of een "roesje". Ik heb gekozen voor lokaal, want ik wil er toch bewust bij zijn met wat ze doen. Vooral omdat ik een keer een gynaecoloog had (voor alleen een echo) die erg hardhandig te werk ging. En ik ben bang dat als ik niets voel, ze dus wel dat ding erin rammen en wel dingen beschadigen.
Mijn vragen zijn dus, of iemand soortgelijke ervaringen heeft of hier iets van af weet? 
Waarom wou het 3 jaar geleden wel en nu niet meer? De gynaecoloog kan er geen antwoord op geven.
Wat zou er anders zijn als het verdoofd is, behalve dat er geen pijn is? Hoezo zou het dan beter gaan? Beschadigen ze dan niks?
Heeft iemand ervaring met onder een "roesje" (=helemaal onder narcose?) een spiraal laten zetten?
En als je iets opvalt aan mn verhaal of opmerkingen hebt, ze zijn welkom! Ik heb het namelijk helemaal gehad met het spiraal-verhaal (ook omdat het élke keer misging met de apotheek ook nog...) Het lijkt wel een never-ending story.
Groetjes "nanda"

----------


## jans79

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  jjjjjjj;j

----------


## Sproetje

Hoi Allemaal,

Er worden ervaringen gevraagd dus die zal ik posten maar dan wel met de opmerking dat mensen met positieve ervaringen hier niet snel terecht komen en en als je er dan al komt moet je je ook nog eens door een heel web van registratie e.d. ploeteren voor je iets kunt posten.

Ik heb vijf jaar geleden een mirena laten plaatsen door mijn huisarts. Het was zijn eerste keer en het ging dan ook fout, dus ik mocht de dag erna nog eens terugkomen. Het plaatsen was erg pijnlijk en ik word altijd misselijk van gerommel aan mijn baarmoeder dus al met al niet leuk maar zodra je aangekleed bent is het leed geleden. Nu al vijf jaar niet ongesteld meer op zo heel nu en dan eens wat bruine afscheiding na. 

Ik heb hem laten plaatsen omdat ik zeer lang en ernstig ongesteld was. Het ruineren van de nieuwe bank van mijn beste vriendin was letterlijk de druppel die de emmer deed overlopen. Ook was ik nooit te genieten de dag voor ik ongesteld moest worden en ook daar heb ik nu geen last meer van.

Morgen laat ik dus vrolijk (bah ik zie best tegen de pijn op hoor) een tweede mirena zetten.

Al vijf jaar lang raad ik iedereen aan voor een Mirena te gaan want ik vind het echt ideaal. Heb daarvoor ervaring opgedaan met de Pil, Prikpil, Condooms en Pessarium maar die hadden voor mij allen te veel nadelen.

'k hoop jullie hiermee te helpen.

Groetje van 't Sproetje

----------


## jans79

hoi sproetje,
fijn om te lezen dat er ook positieve ervaringen mee zijn want net wat je zegt ik schrok me lam toen ik hier las over de mirena, ook voor mij superrrrrrrr alleen dat je soms denkt dat je zwanger lijkt oke , maar ik ben ook een tevreden gebruikster en laat je niet van de wijs denken door allerlei spookverhalen hierzo, voor zeker 75% vd vrouwen zijn er tevreden gebruiksters.

----------


## Tamara35

Ik heb gisteren een mirena laten plaatsen. Het was de 2e dag van mijn menstruatie en het was best heftig. Vandaag is de hele dag mijn menstruatie al weggebleven. Heeft iemand dit ook al eens meegemaakt? Het lijkt toch te mooi voor woorden dat het nu al wegblijft!

----------


## jans79

hoihoi
w8 eventjes af hoor met je blijdschap, waqnt de meeste hebben 3 mnd een onregelmatige bloeding, en dan zakt het af naar een regelmaat van om de 4 / 6 weken een bloeding die minimaal is zeg maar genoeg voor inlegkruisjes te gebruiken....succes ik ben een tevreden gebruikster in ieder geval !!!

----------


## Inga

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


hoi hoi,

Ik wil je toch ook even mijn ervaring vertellen: ik heb een maand geleden vijf dagen op het intensieve gelegen en moet toegeven dat ik ontzettend blij mag zijn dat ik nog leef! Mijn beide longen zaten vol bloedklonters en heb thuis (rond 12u00) een trombose gehad (gelukkig was mijn vriend thuis!) Toen hij van het toilet kwam lag ik bewusteloos op de grond (hij heeft mij opgedraaid en zag dat ik alle helemaal blauw was, aangezien ik mijn tong aan het inslikken was, heeft hij deze vast genomen, en na een tijd ben ik gelukkig bijgekomen maar.....
De dokter van wacht gebeld en deze is drie keer thuis geweest en 's avonds zei hij dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moest (mijn hartslag bleef rond 125/130 in rust)
Op het spoed kreeg ik te horen dat het zeer kritiek was! Het was nu of nooit. (dat doet je wel schrikken aangezien ik al drie maal naar de huisdokter was geweest en foto's had laten nemen van mijn longen!)
Ik ben onmiddellijk moeten stoppen met de pil en kreeg te horen dat de enige mogelijk anticoncepitie het spiraaltje was.

Ik heb gisteren (20 september) mijn mirena laten plaatsen en wil je erbij vertellen dat het allemaal wel meevalt. (natuurlijk is dit voor elke persoon anders). Om 15u30 had ik een afspraak bij de gené en om 16u zat ik al terug in de auto naar huis.
Ik moet wel eerlijk toegeven dat het twee maal doorbijten is. De eerste keer wanneer ze de baarmoeder meet en de tweede keer als ze het spiraaltje inbrengen.
Nadien voelde ik een zeurende pijn in mijn onderbuik (het gevoel wanneer ik pijnlijke maandstonden hebt). ik heb dan ook een dafelgan genomen.
Vandaag gaat het vrij goed.
Maar ik moet wel toegeven dat ik me afvraag hoe het verder zal gaan????
Hopelijk goed want mijn bloed wil niet stabiel worden al neem ik zoveel bloedverdunners (2 spuiten elke dag en marcoumar en cardioaspirine).

-- heb jij nu al je spiraaltje???

groetjes
Inga

----------


## Trudy

Hallo
Ik heb sinds feb 2006 het mirena-spiraaltje maar ik ben er niet tevreden over en ik loop er zelfs aan te denken om hem er uit telaten halen dit omdat ik meer ongesteld ben in de maand dan dat ik niet ongesteld ben.
De rede dat ik dit spiraaltje heb genomen is omdat ik zo erg ongesteld was in de maand dat ik s'nacht erg doorlekte was dus niet erg fris is eerlijk gezegt is dit wel een heel stuk minder, maar er werd mij verteld dat ik weinig tot helemaal niet meer ongesteld zou zijn maar het tegendeel is waar. Ik ben op dit moment 3 weken ongesteld en 1 week niet. Wie heeft dit probleem nog meer en moet ik nog even moet houden of moet ik hem er toch maar uit laten halen.

----------


## leeuwin

Ik begrijp het volkomen GAST 3.... Nog maar 3 dagen en dan gaat het bij mij gebeuren.... Heb ook nog nooit kinderen gebaard, maar heb begrepen dat als je je "kan" ontspannen het een stuk minder pijn kan doen. En dat kan je ook lezen in de andere reactie's... Tevens even dit voor alle andere mensen hier. Laten we eens ECHT RESPECT hebben voor andere mensen, zie het stukje over abortus!!! Je kan beter niet je mening geven,je weet nooit wat JIJ zal doen als het zover is...... Als als....... Vind het super van anoniempje dat ze het hier heeft gedeeld met ons. Laten we dat toch respecteren. WANT REKEN MAAR DAT DIT NIET MAKKELIJK WAS!
Ik vind het moedig!
Enne, Ik vertel wel hoe het gegaan is Gast3!!!
Brrrrr... Zenuwachtig......

----------


## leeuwin

ZENUWACHTIG!!!!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## happiness

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


ik heb sinds een aantal dagen de mirena en ja ik heb nu verschillende bijwerkingen zoals: lage buik/rugpijn, vermoeide benen, ontzettende zweetaanvallen....... ! maar ja is net maar een paar dagen dat ie erin zit, dus afwachten maar ! Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee ? Is dit normaal ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stacey

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb de afgelopen drie jaar een mirena spiraal gehad. Ik moet zeggen ik was er in het begin blij mee. Ik had nooit meer menstruatie klachten. Ik bloedde wel .. maar echt sporadisch...Ik had geen buikpijn meer, waar ik voorheen wel heel erg last van had. Ik kon dan amper lopen. Maar door die spiraal kreeg ik op een gegeven moment wel dat ik onverwachts natuurlijk begon te vloeien.. meestal als mijn broek in mijn buik drukte. Nu heb ik hem afgelopen maandag laten verwijderen, omdat ik een tweede kindje wil.. Maar na de bevalling van de tweede neem ik geen spiraal meer. Nee nee

----------


## Whisker

Ik heb een niet zo'n goede ervaring met het Mirena spiraal. Ik wil graag mijn ervaring met jullie delen.
Ik ben 45. Als het goed is niet ver meer van de overgang. Ik heb jaren de pil gebruikt. Nooit last van gehad, was er altijd heel tevreden over. De laatste tijd echter kreeg ik steeds meer last van hele hevige hoofdpijn vlak voor en tijdens de menstruatie. Op aanraden van mijn huisarts ben ik gestopt om te kijken of dat de hoofdpijn zou verminderen. Dat was inderdaad het geval: geen migraine meer, nog wel hoofdpijn maar minder en meer verspreid over de maand. En nu hè. Ik heb geen kinderen en wil nu zeker ook geen kinderen meer. Ik overwoog een sterilisatie, maar de huisarts raadde mij een Mirena spiraal aan. Nu ben ik niet zo van vreemde objecten in mijn lichaam, dus ik was niet echt enthousiast, maar heb me toch over laten halen. Wist er ook weinig van.
Afgelopen vrijdag kon ik mij melden bij een andere huisarts (de mijne deed dit niet) dus gewapend mét een enorme doos met spiraal daar naar toe. Ik had er geen idee van wat mij te wachten zou staan. Wel even tevoren dit forum gelezen, maar over het algemeen trek ik mij niet zoveel aan van spookverhalen. Deze huisarts vertelde mij iets over het spiraal. Zij vertelde mij ook dat het inbrengen pijnlijk was. Dát was mij nooit verteld en ik dacht ach, wat kan het erg zijn, ik ga ervoor, ben geen piepert. Ok. Eendebek erin en toen kwam het: de tang. Oh my god, wat deed dát zeer! en dan ook nog het opmeten! Enorm! "O, zei ze, ik merk dat dat zeer doet." Hetzelfde bij het inbrengen van het spiraal: "O, dat doet zeer, merk ik." Ik viel weliswaar niet flauw maar dit had ik écht niet verwacht. Vooral die tang die je baarmoedermond moet openhouden vond ik echt verschrikkelijk. Ik heb me heel goed gehouden, maar ik bleef na afloop de spiraal voelen. De huisarts adviseerde mij om maar snel een afspraak te maken met het ziekenhuis om te laten controleren of het spiraal goed zat. Ze was dus zelf ook niet overtuigd! Ik ben naar huis gegaan, ik heb nog maandverband gekocht (terwijl ik normaal tampons gebruik) en Ik vond het verschrikkelijk. 't Begon zeer te doen, ik voelde me trillerig en warm. Ik voelde me er absoluut niet lekker bij. Helemaal niet lekker zelfs en ik wilde dat DING er zo snel mogelijk uit hebben. Ik moest er niets van hebben. En natuurlijk op vrijdagavond is dat lastig, dus moest ik naar de huisartsenpost. Eerst bellen, en mijn gevoel moeten verdedigen, maar om half 9 diezelfde dag was het eruit. Het eruit halen deed geen zeer. Oef, wat voelde ik me opgelucht! Het deed nog wel zeer (buikpijn), maar dat was na een uurtje weg. Gewoon het idee dat ik weer helemaal zonder 'buitenaardse' atributen was, was al een hele opluchting. Daarna wel enorme hoofdpijn en enorm moe. Was een erg traumatische ervaring voor mij. Vooral die pijn bij het inbrengen: brrr, als ik daar aan terug denk (die Tang!!). En nu dus maar in gesprek met mijn huisarts, want wat nu. Voor die luttele 5 jaar. Een afspraak met een gynaecoloog lijkt mij een goed idee, met hem/haar overleggen wat nu. Ik voel me nu goed, wel wat 'schuldig' over hoe het allemaal is gegaan en ben het nog niet helemaal kwijt, vandaar ook deze posting.

----------


## Silvia82

hallo allemaal!

ik heb sinds 26 sept een mirena spiraal en heb mijn vriend al verteld dat hij zich de volgende keer maar moet laten helpen....dit deed echt zo'n zeer!
Ik ben geen pieper en ging ook vrolijk bij de huisarts langs nou bekkie erin en de tang erop, niks aan de hand maar toen hij ging lopen porren en dat ding erin schoot ging ik echt door de grond. ik zag sterretjes en viel bijna flauw. De 6 uur daarna heb ik onwijs pijn in mijn buik gehad. constant krampen die mijn moeder vergeleek met weeen.
Ik had begrepen dat het als "niet prettig" ervaren werd....viel ff tegen.
Ik heb die dag een beetje bloed verloren en sindsdien niks meer. Het enige waar ik nu nog steeds mee loop zijn die vreselijke krampen. De ene dag is het erger als de andere. soms moet ik gaan liggen en loop ik te puffen om het weg te krijgen. Met werken is het erg lastig. het zweet breekt me af en toe uit. Ik weet nog niet hoe het met de seks gaat, heb teveel pijn om daar mee bezig te zijn. Ik hoop dat ik niet al die andere klachten krijg zoals gewichtstoename en acne...ik heb de 9 maanden hiervoor de minerva pil gehad tegen acne en ben daar 9 kilo van aangekomen en me pukkels gingen ook niet weg en ik kreeg stemmingswisselingen. Omdat ik al ruim 10 jaar aan de pil was had ik zoiets van genoeg nu. Ik denk dat ik niet goed voorbereid aan die spiraal ben begonnen. Ik lees bijsluiters altijd achteraf omdat ik denk dat je soms klachten kan hebben alleen omdat je weet dat ze er kunnen zijn. de huisarts heeft trouwens helemaal niks opgemeten. alleen bekkie erin tang erop en dat ding erin.Tot nu toe valt t mij tegen, vooral vanwege de pijn. Ik heb sinds 2 dagen ook last van gevoelige tepels maar dat zal vanwege de hormoonveranderingen zijn neem ik aan. Weet iemand hoe lang die pijn nog blijft????
groetjes silvia

----------


## Silvia82

hoihoi.
ik heb em nu bijna 2 weken en ook alleen de 1e dag een paar drupjes en na een week een veegje op de wc. heb jij veel last van krampen?
groetjes silvia

----------


## natasha

Wat is dat???

----------


## jans79

> Wat is dat???


ja wat is wat?wat bedoel jij nou weer????????/

----------


## jans79

niet verkeerd bedoeld hoor

----------


## leeuwin

> niet verkeerd bedoeld hoor


 
Waarom kom je hier dan kijken? :Confused:  LOL :Big Grin:  
Even om je te vertellen wat dit inhoudt: Het is een spiraal(lees:anticonceptie)
Dus.... :EEK!:  ..... In iedergeval heeft het net zoveel voor als nadelen volgens mij, vooral in het begin.
Ik heb nu 3 weken een mirena en ik heb veel bloedingen en krampen, nog even geduld en dan moet het weer voorbij zijn. Ik neem extra vitaminen en drink roosvicee met extra ijzer.(ipv ijzertabletten, want daar word ik weer misselijk van) Hoop gauw van deze sjit af te zijn en dan weinig ongesteld worden; met alleen inlegkruisjes..... Hoop dat dat geen illusie is. :Smile:  
Groet van mij.........

----------


## leeuwin

> hallo allemaal!
> 
> ik heb sinds 26 sept een mirena spiraal en heb mijn vriend al verteld dat hij zich de volgende keer maar moet laten helpen....dit deed echt zo'n zeer!
> Ik ben geen pieper en ging ook vrolijk bij de huisarts langs nou bekkie erin en de tang erop, niks aan de hand maar toen hij ging lopen porren en dat ding erin schoot ging ik echt door de grond. ik zag sterretjes en viel bijna flauw. De 6 uur daarna heb ik onwijs pijn in mijn buik gehad. constant krampen die mijn moeder vergeleek met weeen.
> Ik had begrepen dat het als "niet prettig" ervaren werd....viel ff tegen.
> Ik heb die dag een beetje bloed verloren en sindsdien niks meer. Het enige waar ik nu nog steeds mee loop zijn die vreselijke krampen. De ene dag is het erger als de andere. soms moet ik gaan liggen en loop ik te puffen om het weg te krijgen. Met werken is het erg lastig. het zweet breekt me af en toe uit. Ik weet nog niet hoe het met de seks gaat, heb teveel pijn om daar mee bezig te zijn. Ik hoop dat ik niet al die andere klachten krijg zoals gewichtstoename en acne...ik heb de 9 maanden hiervoor de minerva pil gehad tegen acne en ben daar 9 kilo van aangekomen en me pukkels gingen ook niet weg en ik kreeg stemmingswisselingen. Omdat ik al ruim 10 jaar aan de pil was had ik zoiets van genoeg nu. Ik denk dat ik niet goed voorbereid aan die spiraal ben begonnen. Ik lees bijsluiters altijd achteraf omdat ik denk dat je soms klachten kan hebben alleen omdat je weet dat ze er kunnen zijn. de huisarts heeft trouwens helemaal niks opgemeten. alleen bekkie erin tang erop en dat ding erin.Tot nu toe valt t mij tegen, vooral vanwege de pijn. Ik heb sinds 2 dagen ook last van gevoelige tepels maar dat zal vanwege de hormoonveranderingen zijn neem ik aan. Weet iemand hoe lang die pijn nog blijft????
> groetjes silvia


Ik heb ook veel krampen en heb het gevraagd aan mijn arts. In mijn geval is het puur omdat ik nog nooit zwanger ben geweest en mijn baarmoeder niet gewent is aan "een vreemd ding" inside of me. Gaat krampen omdat ie dus wil dat ie weggaat(persen....... :Mad:  ) Nou kan dat 6 tot 8 weken duren......Pffffff... ALTIJD NA 6 TOT 8 WEKEN LATEN CONTROLEREN DOOR ARTS HÉ? OF IE WEL GOED ZIT!!!! SUC6 MEID!!!! :Cool:

----------


## mariel_72

Nou, ik wil je niet bang maken, maar ik heb ontzettende pijn gehad met het inbrengen. Ik heb echt de hele dag buikpijn gehad, en zag een lange tijd sterretjes. Heel de dag op de bank gelegen.
De andere dag voelde ik er weinig meer van. Ik heb m nu een week, en ik moet zeggen dat ik er nog steeds aan moet wennen. Heb zo nu en dan nog wel buikpijn, en steken in mijn liezen. Het lijkt alsof mijn eierstokken aan het rammelen zijn..hahaha.. nouja.. die krampen zeg maar alsof je ongesteld moet worden. 
Ik heb in 2002 ook de mirena gehad, en ben er zwanger mee geraakt. Wel een miskraam geworden helaas, maar.. hij is wel minder betrouwbaar als de pil denk ik. 
Ik wilde geen pil meer omdat ik hem ontzettend beu was. Ik hoop wel dat deze wel zijn werk goed doet. 

veel succes met je beslissing. Laat je wel weten wat je doet??
Je moet niet zo van andere verhalen uitgaan, want je moet het zelf ervaren. De een heeft er baat bij, en de ander vervloekt hem.
liefs Marielle. xxx
ps: ik moet 21 november een echo laten maken om te checken of hij goed zit..ben benieuwd?!

----------


## nancy

hoi hoi, weet je wat mij opvalt! Ben zelf ook mirena draagster hoor, weet nog niet of ik er zo blij mee ben. Maar waarom moeten de vrouwen altijd zorgen voor anti-conceptie, als je toch zeker weet dat je geen kinderen meer wil. Bijvoorbeeld je bent al de 43 gepasseerd, waarom laten we die mannen dan niet gaan om even (binnen een kwartiertje staan ze weer buiten) te laten steriliseren. Maar ja, zolang je nog niet voor de volle honderd procent zeker weet dat je geen kinderen (meer) wilt moet je het natuurlijk niet doen.

Even een gedachte na het lezen van een aantal berichtjes!

Groetjes Nancy

----------


## Silvia82

> Ik heb ook veel krampen en heb het gevraagd aan mijn arts. In mijn geval is het puur omdat ik nog nooit zwanger ben geweest en mijn baarmoeder niet gewent is aan "een vreemd ding" inside of me. Gaat krampen omdat ie dus wil dat ie weggaat(persen....... ) Nou kan dat 6 tot 8 weken duren......Pffffff... ALTIJD NA 6 TOT 8 WEKEN LATEN CONTROLEREN DOOR ARTS HÉ? OF IE WEL GOED ZIT!!!! SUC6 MEID!!!!


bij mij zittie er inmiddels 4 weken in en ik heb sinds gister heel licht bloedverlies. het goeie nieuws is dat de krampen minder vaak zijn en korter duren maar de intensiteit is niet afgenomen. ik las dat iemand anders ook net als ik een dag uit de running is geweest. ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben die sterretjes zag. ik ging bijna van me graatje dattie erin ging en daarna ook nog een keer. ik lees veel dat vrouwen er niet zo'n last van hebben met het inbrengen maar als je nooit zwanger bent geweest zou ik zeker om een verdoving vragen!
ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
groetjes silvia

----------


## elsken

Hallo,
Ik heb uiteindelijk het mirenaspiraal laten verwijderen. Bij een controle bij de gynecoloog bleek dat ik een grote cyste had in mijn eileider. Vandaar de gezwollen buik en gevoel van zwanger zijn. Het was een opluchting dat het spiraal eruit was. Nu heb ik gewoon elke maand mijn maandstonden, terug stipt om de 4 weken. Mijn buikpijn is over, maar mijn gezwollen buik is niet echt weggegaan. Ik ga binnenkort nog eens op controle om te zien of alles in orde is. Ik denk het wel, naar mijn gevoel toch. Een spiraal is toch iets vreemds in je lichaam en blijkbaar was het mijn lichaam er niet tegen bestand. Alleszins veel succes met je spiraal. Niet iedereen is gelijk hé ? Vele groetjes

----------


## Paulien

Ik heb een mirena laten plaatste in mei van dit jaar. De reden dat ik hem kreeg was zwaar bloedverlies.(ik vloei vanaf november 2005) In januari onrustige cellen weggehaald en daarna de mirena omdat ik bleef vloeien. Nu vloei ik wel stukken minder maar continue (ong 2 weken afgelopen jaar Niet gevloeid) In februari bij de gyn terugkomen, als dit zo doorzet zal mijn baarmoeder moeten worden verwijderd, dit moet weer operatief omdat ik een keizersnee heb gehad en een vergrootte baarmoeder heb. Dus we wilde de operatie als laatste optie houden omdat het toch een ingreep is en ik dan weer een aantal weken uit de roulatie ben.
Afwachten maar en het beste ervan hopen (ik wordt er wel eens hopeloos van hoor!)

----------


## italiaanse meisje

Lieve meiden,

Ik ben een meisje van 24 en heb 3 dagen geleden een Mirena spiraal laten plaatsen. Ik krijg vervelende bijwerking van de Pil (had Diane35 vanwege acne) dus wilde graag een spiraaltje. De hoeveelheid hormonen in dit spiraaltje is zo klein dat ik waarschijnlijk geen bijwerkingen ervan krijg.

Aan alle meiden die erover nadenken om een Mirana te laten plaatsen: i_k kan het je aanrade_n. Ik zag er nogal tegenop, ben nogal "nauw", kleine heupjes enzo  :Wink:  en ook niet zo zwaar ongesteld, kinderloos, kortom alles wees erop dat het erg pijn zou doen.

2 uur voordat ik naar de huisarts ging heb ik *2 Ibrupofen* genomen. Het inbrengen zelf was beetje pijnlijk maar viel best mee. Het is één minuutje vervelend maar als je goed ontspant valt het best mee. 

Daarna heb ik vrijwel geen last gehad. Klein beetje krampen maar alleen die middag. Daarna nergens meer last van gehad. Ideaal anticonceptiemiddel dit.

Dus meiden, niet bang zijn, voor mij viel het erg mee en ik ben de komende 5 jaar overal vanaf! Heerlijk!

liefs en sterkte met het nemen van je beslissing,

italiaanse meisje

----------


## Chika

Even een update van het verdere verloop van de mirena, om mensen die de Mirena net hebben even een hart onder de riem te steken :Wink:  

Het is nu een paar maanden geleden dat ik de Mirena heb gekregen. Ik moet zeggen dat ik tot voor een paar weken terug echt veel last heb gehad van krampen, eigenlijk elke dag. Maar nu ben ik dik tevreden! Ik ben bijna niet meer ongesteld, wat ook altijd erg prettig is. Ik was erg bang dat de extra hormonen mijn stemming zou beinvloeden (de pil was namelijk geen pretje voor mij en mijn omgeving qua stemmingswisselingen!), maar gelukkig blijf ik de hele maand evenwichtig. Wat voor mij een leuke bijkomstigheid is: mijn borsten zijn ook wat groter geworden :Cool:  . 

Al met al ben ik, ondanks een zeer pijnlijke en schokkende ervaring tijdens het inbrengen (wat bij mij dus 2x moest gebeuren omdat de Mirena er de 1e keer spontaan weer uit kwam zetten!) zeer tevreden over de Mirena. 

groetjes Chika

----------


## Chika

> bij mij zittie er inmiddels 4 weken in en ik heb sinds gister heel licht bloedverlies. het goeie nieuws is dat de krampen minder vaak zijn en korter duren maar de intensiteit is niet afgenomen. ik las dat iemand anders ook net als ik een dag uit de running is geweest. ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben die sterretjes zag. ik ging bijna van me graatje dattie erin ging en daarna ook nog een keer. ik lees veel dat vrouwen er niet zo'n last van hebben met het inbrengen maar als je nooit zwanger bent geweest zou ik zeker om een verdoving vragen!
> ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
> groetjes silvia


Ja, daar sluit ik mij helemaal bij aan. De eerstvolgende keer dat ik weer een Mirena laat plaatsen, vraag ik zeker weten om een verdoving, want de pijn is geen pretje. Of slik van tevoren een aantal goeie pijnstillers, misschien is het dan beter te verdragen omdat je dan ook meer kunt ontspannen.

groetjes Chika

----------


## Acnaib

Hoi Inga, Ik lees net pas je berichtje -ben al lange tijd niet meer hier geweest- en NEE, heb er geen laten plaatsen. (maar miss had je dat al gelezen in een eerder reactie van mij) Ik heb er mee leren leven. Ik kreeg hier ook een tip voor ballontherapie maar mijn huisarts had er nog nooit van gehoord. Heb toen op internet ff info opgezocht, maar omdat mijn huisarts het niet kende, ga ik er voor het gemak maar ff van uit dat hier in de regio niet bekend is. Ik rommel dus gewoon "lekker" voort met mijn menstruatie.

----------


## the-dot

Hallo!

na 4 1/2 jaar heb ik vandaag mijn mirena laten verwijderen. Ik ben er bijna 4 jaar zeer gelukkig mee geweest, alle pms klachten die ik eerst had waren verdwenen. Geen rompslomp met maandverband, tampons, geen eeuwige hoofdpijnen en migraine aanvallen, gewoon genieten!

Na 4 jaar kreeg ik weer bloedingen, kwamen mijn migraine aanvallen weer terug en werd ik knettergek van pijnlijke borsten en overgevoelige en zéér pijnlijke tepels eens per maand. Ik ben rond die tijd ook in een dip terecht gekomen en merk dat ik al dik 9 maanden behoorlijk ontregeld ben. Ik zit nog steeds met de vraag of mijn klachten voort kwamen uit mijn hormoonhuishouding, kwam het door mijn depressie, een combinatie hiervan?

Door een depressie ben ik aan een combi begonnen van therapie en seroxat en inmiddels zijn mijn depressieve klachten verminderd. Maar mijn bloedingen, zéér pijnlijke borsten en tepels , "opvliegers" terwijl ik net 25 ben, humeurschommelingen werden steeds heftiger en heb ik overlegd met de huisarts of mijn mirena verwijderd kon worden. In eerste instantie had hij het liever niet, omdat de mirena in principe 5 jaar goed moet werken. Maar ik bleef me toch afvragen of de werking minder zou kunnen worden na verloop van tijd, misschien ook in combinatie met de depressie en medicijnen.

Gisteren heb ik de knoop door gehakt en bleef ik bij mn standpunt om uit te gaan proberen hoe ik me ga voelen zonder mirena! 
Het verwijderen deed even zeer, maar dit was van korte duur. Ik had me voorbereid op de pijn van het plaatsen en dit alles in tegenstelling tot het plaatsen viel reuze mee! Vanaf dat het verwijderd is, verlies ik wat bloed en heb ik weer buikkrampen. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het verder zal gaan. Nu voel ik me "leeg" maar o zo goed en prettig dat ik toch de keus heb gemaakt om hem te verwijderen. 

Ik laat nu de komende tijd mijn lichaam helemaal natuurlijk (zonder toegvoegde hormonen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) weer in balans komen en misschien over een aantal maanden laat ik hem weer plaatsen. Ik ben er echt 4 jaar héél gelukkig mee geweest, dus de komende tijd zal t leren.

groetjes dot!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoop dat je je nu weer beter zal gaan voelen dan, al zal je lichaam natuurlijk wel even tijd nodig hebben om een nieuw evenwicht te vinden. Als je het die tijd ook inderdaad geeft, weet je wel weer waar je aan toe bent! Ik ben heel benieuwd!

----------


## the-dot

Hoi!

Nou ik heb geweten dat mijn baarmoeder weer even een nieuwe doorstart maakt, de eerste dagen had ik een heel klein beetje last van bloed verlies. Maar dat zette al snel om in heftig vloeien, t was weer raar om weer pakken ALWAYS te kopen hahaha

Het vloeien is bijna over en ik voel me goed! Weer bijna net zo goed als voor in de eerste jaren na het plaatsen. De komende maanden kijk ik alles lekker aan en ga ik als het goed gaat ook afbouwen met mn A.D. Maar alles niet te vlug...

Vervelend is nu alleen eventjes het condoomgebruik, na vele jaren zonder brengt dit weer even een nieuwe dimensie  :Cool:  

groetjes DOT!

----------


## soetje

Dames,

Een vraagje aan jullie.

Ik heb al sinds April 2006 een spiraal. Alles loopt perfect, geen last van buikpijn, geen last van bloedverlies enz enz. 

Alleen de laatste 2 maanden heb ik last van baarmoederkrampen, opgezette buik en het enorm worden van mijn borsten(ik had D cup, nu 2 maten groter). Mijn borsten zijn niet alleen gegroeid maar ze zijn ook gevoeliger/gespannen. Al mijn blouses/jassen/jack passen niet meer omdat mijn borsten nu in de weg staan. 

Mijn vraag aan jullie: heeft iemand hetzelfde ervaring? Wat kan ik eraan doen dan behalve eruithalen van de spiraal?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat je borsten gevoeliger en gespannen zijn is wel normaal als ze zoveel groter zijn geworden. Dat kan je vergelijken met borsten krijgen zegmaar... dat deed mij ook wel pijn... Je huid komt toch behoorlijk onder spanning te staan ook.

----------


## soetje

> Dat je borsten gevoeliger en gespannen zijn is wel normaal als ze zoveel groter zijn geworden. Dat kan je vergelijken met borsten krijgen zegmaar... dat deed mij ook wel pijn... Je huid komt toch behoorlijk onder spanning te staan ook.


Kan ik iets eraan doen? Want dit is echt een frustratie.

----------


## anoniempje

> Hoi Inga, Ik lees net pas je berichtje -ben al lange tijd niet meer hier geweest- en NEE, heb er geen laten plaatsen. (maar miss had je dat al gelezen in een eerder reactie van mij) Ik heb er mee leren leven. Ik kreeg hier ook een tip voor ballontherapie maar mijn huisarts had er nog nooit van gehoord. Heb toen op internet ff info opgezocht, maar omdat mijn huisarts het niet kende, ga ik er voor het gemak maar ff van uit dat hier in de regio niet bekend is. Ik rommel dus gewoon "lekker" voort met mijn menstruatie.


Hoi Bianca
Dit tip komt van mij en ik ben er zeer tevreden over.5 dagen weinig bloedverlies. ik had er ook nog nooit van gehoord.
ik kom uit de regio midden-nederland. En misschien kun je bij een gynaecoloog informeren. Die heeft het me ook aangeraden. Ziekenhuizen zullen vast wel info voor je hebben.
Succes en een echte aanrader.

----------


## angelabruin

4 jaar terug heb ik een mirenaspiraaltje inlaten brengen. Eerst zou de dokter dit bij me inbrengen. Verschrikkelijk vond ik het dat naast de dokter ook een assistente en stagiaire aanwezig waren en die stagiaire behoorlijk druk overkwam. Toen ze de spiraal probeerde in te brengen ben ik flauw gevallen van de pijn. Toen ik bij kwam was het eerste wat ik vroeg of het gelukt was, niet dus. Ze hadden dan ook geen beensteunen. 
Ik werd toen doorverwezen naar de gynecoloog. Ik zag er erg tegenop, maar dit was nergens voor nodig. Echt al binnen een minuut had ze hem ingebracht. De pijn duurde maar heel kort. Ik had na het inbrengen alleen nog maar een uurtje last van krampen, net zoals je erg ongeteld bent. Ik ben nu erg blij dat ik voor dit spiraaltje gekozen heb. Ik word bijna niet meer ongesteld en ik hoef niet meer aan de pil te denken. Ook was ik door de pil eerst snel emotioneel, daar heb ik nu bij het mirenaspiraaltje geen last meer van. Erg prettig vind ik het idee dat ik nu veel minder hormonen in mijn lichaam heb dan bij de pil. ik ben dus erg tevreden en ik heb dan ook helemaal geen vervelende bijwerkingen. Ik ken nog twee meiden die dit spiraal gebruiken en ook zij zijn er erg blij mee dat ze hier voor gekozen hebben.
groetjes, Anne

----------


## miesje

Hoi, 
ik herken dit!
Ik heb het Mirena spiraaltje ook bijna 3 maanden. Heb bijna elke dag nog bloedingen gehad en gisteren werd ik weer volledig ongesteld! Ik baal er echt enorm van want ik hoorde er juist zulke positieve verhalen over. Misschien moet ik het nog even aan kijken maar ik heb er gewoon een slecht gevoel over. Morgen ga ik naar de dokter om het te bespreken.
Bijkomende klachten zijn namelijk ook vaker hoofdpijn, buikpijn en zwaarmoedigheid. Dat heeft weer veel invloed op mijn relatie. 

groeten Miesje

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tsjah, voor de vrouwen bij wie het (vrijwel) gelijk werkt is het natuurlijk super. Dan heeft je lichaam er ook geen problemen mee. Aleen wat ik niet zo snap, als mensen last hebben van de pil, en daar hoofdpijn van krijgen oid, dan gaan ze een andere pil slikken, of een andere oplossing zoeken. Dat is ook beter, je lichaam reageert dan namelijk niet goed op wat je gebruikt. Als je lichaam niet goed reageert op de pil, je 3 maanden bloedingen en pijn hebt, waarom dan je lichaam forceren, en nog maanden doorlopen? Van wat ik hier lees komt dat bij het plaatsen van een nieuwe spiraal ook weer terug (ook als je van de eerste uiteindelikj geen last meer had). Naar mijn idee is dit gewoon niet goed, en kan je dan beter iets anders gaan proberen... Succes bij de dokter vandaag!

----------


## saar

> Dames,
> 
> Een vraagje aan jullie.
> 
> Ik heb al sinds April 2006 een spiraal. Alles loopt perfect, geen last van buikpijn, geen last van bloedverlies enz enz. 
> 
> Alleen de laatste 2 maanden heb ik last van baarmoederkrampen, opgezette buik en het enorm worden van mijn borsten(ik had D cup, nu 2 maten groter). Mijn borsten zijn niet alleen gegroeid maar ze zijn ook gevoeliger/gespannen. Al mijn blouses/jassen/jack passen niet meer omdat mijn borsten nu in de weg staan. 
> 
> Mijn vraag aan jullie: heeft iemand hetzelfde ervaring? Wat kan ik eraan doen dan behalve eruithalen van de spiraal?


__
Ik was net ook op zoek naar die borstproblemen. Dacht al dat ik de enige was. Van mij zijn ze niet echt gegroeid, maar 1 week per maand staan ze inderdaad op springen! Nog erger dan de eerste maanden van een zwangerschap! M'n partner mag er dan nauwelijks aankomen want 't doet écht pijn! Zelfs op m'n buik liggen doet pijn! Ik zit sinds een jaartje ook vol met cystes en zelfs een fibro-adenoom of 2. Niet leuk hoor, al die knobbeltjes in je borsten in een tijd waarin je niks anders meer hoort dan bortskankerperikelen! En de gynaecoloog die maar blijft beweren dat er geen link is met mirena?! Terwijl ik vroeger nooit borstproblemen had.
Moet dus regelmatig echo's laten nemen en zo'n mammografie is ook al geen pretje!
IK zet voor mij even de voordelen/ nadelen op een rij:
* voordelen: geen bloedverlies meer! Best leuk! 
* nadelen: 
-inbrengen deed écht wel veel pijn. Inderdaad een weeën-gevoel (heb al 2 kindjes dus weet ik hoe weeën aanvoelen!) Dokter was verbaasd dat hij me vergeten zeggen was dat ik best pijnstiller nam vooraleer ik naar 't ziekenhuis kwam, maar "ja 't zal wel gaan zeker, Mevrouw?!" En dan bijt je iop je tanden, maar djeezus! Zelfs naar huis rijden met auto was een hele opgave. Ben recht naar m'n bed moeten gaan en da's niet simpel als je 2 kids rondhuppelen hebt! 
Toch 2-tal dagen ferme buikpijn!!
- libido verhoogt geen sikkepit; terwijl dokter me dat gegarandeerd had...
- gewicht: ik hou veel meer vocht op dan vroeger en weeg toch zo'n 5 kg meer, die ik maar niet kwijtraak
- humeur en stemmingswisselingen
- borstenproblemen (zie hoger)
- lichte acné (soms al wat meer dan anders) maar met pil had ik niks van acné
Ik heb hem nu 4,5 jaar en begin af en toe heel minimaal bloedverleis te hebben. Vrees dat hij begint uit te werken, dus maak ik asap afspraak met gynaecoloog...

----------


## miesje

> Hoi, 
> ik herken dit!
> Ik heb het Mirena spiraaltje ook bijna 3 maanden. Heb bijna elke dag nog bloedingen gehad en gisteren werd ik weer volledig ongesteld! Ik baal er echt enorm van want ik hoorde er juist zulke positieve verhalen over. Misschien moet ik het nog even aan kijken maar ik heb er gewoon een slecht gevoel over. Morgen ga ik naar de dokter om het te bespreken.
> Bijkomende klachten zijn namelijk ook vaker hoofdpijn, buikpijn en zwaarmoedigheid. Dat heeft weer veel invloed op mijn relatie. 
> 
> groeten Miesje


Mijn reactie eerder was op die van Wendy trouwens,

ik heb inmiddels met de dokter besproken of ik de Mirena eruit zou laten halen. Nu wachten we toch nog maar een maand want het kan toch nog zijn dat mijn lichaam langer moet wennen, en als mijn stemming en bloedverlies dan niet is verbeterd, halen we het er gewoon uit. ik heb jarenlang pil Mercilon geslikt en na de geboorte van mijn dochter wilde ik niet meer zoveel hormonen slikken, daarom dacht ik eigenlijk ook dat het spiraaltje beter zou zijn. Maar als je echt erg lusteloos wordt ga je twijfelen of het nou aan de tijd van het jaar ligt, of aan de mirena, die ook al die hoofdpijn en bloedverlies geeft.
Nu heb ik toevallig een daglichtlamp geleend, om eens een kuurtje te doen van 5 dagen en kijken of dat helpt...wordt vervolgd, gr Miesje.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ben benieuwd Miesje! Stel nou dat hij er inderdaad uit gaat, zou je het dan erg vervelend vinden om weer de pil te gaan slikken? Anders zou je ook nog iets als de nuvaring kunnen proberen oid?

----------


## miesje

Ik zou het niet erg vinden, omdat ik dus 13 jaar lang de pil zonder problemen heb geslikt (met wel een paar tussenpozen). Nu mijn leven nogal hectisch is zal ik de pil misschien wel eens vergeten...
Maar als ik weer moet gaan experimenteren met iets nieuws ben ik bang dat het weer fout gaat, of veel gedoe ervan heb. Wat is jouw ervaring?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou de nuvaring hoef je minder aan te denken dan aan te pil. Je brengt hem in, 3 weken later eruit, en dan net als bij de pil een stopweek... Heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd, maar wil dat zeker nog gaan doen. Gebruiksters zijn over het algemeen heel tevreden, voelen hem niet, en de partners ook niet... Dusj, misschien juist handiger als je bang bent de pil te vergeten?

----------


## leeuwin

> bij mij zittie er inmiddels 4 weken in en ik heb sinds gister heel licht bloedverlies. het goeie nieuws is dat de krampen minder vaak zijn en korter duren maar de intensiteit is niet afgenomen. ik las dat iemand anders ook net als ik een dag uit de running is geweest. ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben die sterretjes zag. ik ging bijna van me graatje dattie erin ging en daarna ook nog een keer. ik lees veel dat vrouwen er niet zo'n last van hebben met het inbrengen maar als je nooit zwanger bent geweest zou ik zeker om een verdoving vragen!
> ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
> groetjes silvia


Maar lieve schat, een verdoving daaro, doet dat niet pijn?????  :EEK!:  
HEEFT IEMAND HIER ERVARING MEE????
GROET, LEEWIN(WENDY) :Confused:

----------


## bonbonnekke

Hallo mirenagebruiksters,

Vandaag een week geleden heb ik het spiraaltje door de gynaecoloog laten plaatsen. Ik ben geen watje, maar het was inderdaad pijnlijk en geen pretje. Pas op het forum lees ik iets over pijnstillers van te voren nemen en dat het vaak pijnlijker is voor vrouwen die, net als ik, geen kinderen hebben gehad. Jammer dat een huisarts dat niet verteld bij doorverwijzing. 

Het werd op de 2e dag van mijn menstruatie geplaatst en ik ben meteen na plaatsen erg gaan vloeien. Nu heb ik al de hele week heel erg buikpijn en ik vloei heel erg. Omdat ik al heel veel jaren veel problemen heb met mijn menstruatie en de laatste maanden iedere maand een week totaal uit de roulatie ben, heb ik het spiraaltje laten plaatsen. Het was voor mij de enige optie omdat ik een aantal jaren geleden meerdere longembolies heb gehad vanwege trombose. Als dit niet werkt, is het voor mij over. Hopelijk is de pijn en hevige vloeien snel voorbij. Ik vind een week lang genoeg! 

Heel fijn dat ik jullie verhalen kon lezen en zo een beetje weet wat mij eventueel te wachten staat.

----------


## Chika

Bij mij duurde het ook een aantal maanden voordat de buikpijn en krampen verminderde na het plaatsen van de Mirena. Ook vloeide ik veel, maar nu na 5 maanden verder te zijn is er niets van dat alles meer en ben ik super tevreden over de Mirena! Ik denk dat het ff een kwestie van doorbijten is, per slot van rekening heb je er dan nog 4 jaar plezier van :Wink:  . Ik merk alleen nog aan mijn gemoedstoestand (chagerijnig!) en eetlust dat ik in de menstruatiefase zit en het is best raar om dan helemaal geen tampons meer nodig te hebben....

groetjes Chika

----------


## Ankje

hallo,

ik heb eergister de mirena laten plaatsen (wat trouwens zo ontzettend pijnlijk was dat ik bijna van mijn stokje ging!) en ik heb echt last van buikkrampen! net of ik hevig (heviger als normaal) ongesteld ben...  :Frown: 

kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang dit duurt? of tenminste kan duren, dan ben ik er op voorbereid, want het is zo'n zeurende pijn dat ik er gek van wordt!

Groetjes,
Ankje

----------


## pilvraagjes

Lees het topic even door, dan kan je er genoeg ervaringen over lezen.... het wisselt dus sterk, kan lang duren, kan ook meevallen... Ik hoop voor je dat het in ieder geval wel wat minder wordt de komende week!

----------


## Merel

Ik heb nu ruim 2 jaar de Mirena spiraal. Ik zat bij de gyn voor een sterilisatie, want ik heb geen kinderwens en wilde na 20 jaar de pil te hebben geslikt van de anticonceptie af. De gyn adviseerde de Mirena spiraal, omdat volgens hem 40% van de vrouwen die de Mirena spiraal gebruiken niet meer menstrueren. Nu menstrueerde ik van mezelf al amper (paar maal per jaar) en had goede hoop dat ik bij die 40% zou horen. Maar sinds de spiraal menstrueer ik zeer onregelmatig (laatste tijd om de 6 weken) en heftig. 
Nu heb ik sinds 2 jaar veel last van een zeer verlaagd libido. Een paar maanden na het plaatsen van de spiraal kreeg ik een nieuwe relatie en dacht dat het geen zin in sex hebben aan hem lag. Doordat ik daar voorheen NOOIT last van had vroeg ik me wel af of het niet door de spiraal kwam en ben vandaag eindelijk eens gaan zoeken op internet. Heb net een ander forum bekeken en wat een herkenning!!!!
Mijn klachten van de afgelopen 2 jaar:
- bijna continue een vaginale schimmelinfectie. Had voor vandaag nooit een link gelegd naar de spiraal tot ik op het andere forum veel vrouwen daar over hoor.
- veel en langdurige hoofdpijn!!! 
- nu had ik altijd al last van PMS, maar nu is het echt niet leuk meer. Het is jantje huilt, jantje lacht. Ik snap mezelf niet meer.
- libido tot ver onder het vriespunt. Voorheen had ik daar absoluut geen last van!!!!! En ik de afgelopen tijd maar denken dat mijn vriend niet genoeg zijn best doet.
Ik liep al langere tijd rond om de spiraal te laten verwijderen, en na wat ik op het andere vorige forum heb gelezen heb ik nu besloten om het echt te laten doen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien kan je anders iets als de nuvaring, of de prikpil proberen. Hoop dat je je snel beter gaat voelen!

----------


## 2km

Jaren heb ik de pil genomen maar het aantal migraine aanvallen nam steeds toe. Aangezien mijn echtgenoot en ik besloten hadden om geen kinderen te nemen heeft hij zich laten steriliseren en kon ik dus stoppen met de pil. En hoera, 2 jaar lang geen enkele migraine-aanval meer gehad. Maar... tijdens mijn menstruatie kan ik het bijna niet uithouden van de buikpijn en het bloedverlies was enorm. Ik nam pijnstillers alsof het snoepjes waren. Dus begon een lijdensweg van de pil, een andere soort pil, de nuvaring,... maar de migraine weerhield mij om normaal te kunnen functioneren. Het laatste redmiddel was de Mirena-spiraal. 4 maand geleden werd ze geplaatst. En dat was zeer pijnlijk ondanks dat ik een zeer hoge pijngrens heb en een pijnstiller had genomen op voorhand. Vandaag heb ik in samenspraak met de huisarts besloten om de spiraal te laten weghalen. Het enige voordeel dat de spiraal voor mij had was het heel sterk verminderde bloedverlies. De nadelen daarentegen: pijnlijke borsten, menstruatie duurt ongeveer 15 dagen, dagelijks buikpijn, constant rugklachten, vocht ophouden en ... Migraine; 't is genoeg geweest. Morgen maak ik een afspraak met de gyn en ik hoop dat die er zo snel mogelijk uit kan. Vanaf nu zal ik terug overschakelen op de pijnstillers tenzij iemand raad weet.

----------


## anaconda

Hoi Acniab,


Ik heb nu 5 jaar de mirena spiraal, het zetten was best pijnlijk en na 2 maanden bloedingen kreeg ik van de gynocoloog medicijnen om dit te stoppen.Mijn ervaringen met het spiraal zijn overwegend goed.
Er zijn een aantal grote plus punten nl. Ik ben eigenlijk al heel wat jaren niet meer ongesteld,ik spot alleen zo nu en dan een beetje.Ook de menstruatie pijn is weg en het welbekende gevoel wat daarbij hoort.
Toen ik hem liet zetten was er lang niet zoveel te vinden over de ervaringen ik heb sinds de mirena erg vaak hele pijnlijke borsten en tepels,ook acne in mijn gezicht en op mijn rug.Ik heb in de 5 jaar dat ik het spiraal heb al 25 zwangerschap testen gedaan denk ik.Ik voelde me erg vaak zwanger.
Ik heb het spiraal laten plaatsen omdat ik nogal makkelijk mijn pil vergat.
Maar ik denk als ik hem heb laten verwijderen dat ik geen nieuwe laat zetten.
Ik zie er best een beetje tegenop om hem te laten verwijderen.Al met al is een een hele veilge manier om niet zwanger te raken en het uitblijven van de menstuatie is best lekker.

groeten Anaconda :Wink:

----------


## Wijffie23

Ik heb sinds vanmorgen ook een Mirena spriraal laten aanbrengen, en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het nu nog voor mij een hel is!
Ik verga nog steeds van de pijn en ik hoop echt dat het snel overgaat.
Het aanbrengen was voor mij ook een zeer pijnlijke ervaring.
Heb echt eigenlijk moeten huilen van de pijn bij het aanbrengen eerlijk gezegt.
Ik ben nu 23 en ik had er voor gekozen om een spriraaltje te nemen omdat ik niet fijn reageerde op de pil.
Maar nu met het spiraaltje vind ik het tot nu toe nog geen fijne ervaring.
Maar we wachten nog even af en anders mag ie er van mij er weer uit!!

----------


## ann desmaretz

Ik wil even reageren op je berichtje. Ik vind het heel raar dat je zoveel pijn hebt na het plaatsen van je Mirena spiraal. Ik hebt sinds mei vorig jaar voor de 2de maal één laten plaatsen en hebt er nooit pijn bij gehad. De eerste uren had ik wel een zeurderig gevoel in mjn onderbuik. Het voelde net aan of ik mijn maandstonden ging doorkrijgen. Voor de rest heb ik totaal geen last van. Ik vind het een fantastische uitvinden. Ik heb totaal geen klachten maar en maandelijks geen vervelende dagen meer. Hopelijk zijn de problemen vlug van de baan en kan je onbezorgd genieten voor de komende 5 jaar. Succes ermee.
groetjes,
Ann D.

----------


## beachmiek

ik heb geen ervaring met de mirena spiraal, maar overweeg er een te laten plaatsen. Ik ben na jarenlang geen anti-conceptie en een scheiding, weer aan de pil gegaan. Mijn menstruatie is erg onregelmatig en ik heb toen besloten weer aan de pil te gaan. Ik ben sindsdien meer wel ongesteld dan niet en de huisarts adviseerde mij om de mirena in optie te nemen of een zwaardere pil. Nu lees ik dat veel vrouwen schijnbaar last hebben van toename borstomvang. Ik heb nu al cup f, dus..... Bovendien heb ik nu een nieuwe relatie en dan is afname van je libido ook niet echt je van het.. en heb ik toch nog hoop op kinderen....wat is nu verstandig; een zwaardere pil of de mirena? wie geeft me raad

----------


## pilvraagjes

Wat dacht je van een andere pil? Ik weet niet welke pil je nu hebt, maar je hebt ze met verschillende progestagenen, een andere nemen, die niet perse zwaarder hoeft te zijn kan dan al uitkomst bieden.

----------


## Paulien

Hallo,

Ik (heb) had sinds mei 2006 de mirena spiraal ivm hevige bloedverlies. (continue). Het bloedverlies werd nog heftiger, vanaf de zomer leek het minder te worden,vanaf oktober kwam het 2 weken ongesteld en 2 weken afscheiding. In totaal heb ik 10 dagen geen menstruatie en/of afscheiding gehad sinds november 2005. Vanaf november kreeg ik er buikpijn bij. Sinds januari 2007 had ik wel afscheiding en buikpijn. (lichte bloeding) en vanmorgen ben ik dus de mirena kwijtgeraakt in het toilet op de sportschool. Ik bloedde als een rund, :EEK!:  volgende week maandag (29 jan) moet ik weer naar de gyn.

In nov 2005 ben ik doorverwezen naar de gyn ivm heftige menstruaties(leek wel of ik bevallen was) na het verwijderen van cellen die er niet hoorde, die gelukkig niet kwaadaardig waren in jan 2006,maar wel verwijderd moesten worden, ben ik sinds nov 2005 continue aan het menstueren. Ik ben erg beperkt door dit allemaal zoals jullie begrijpen.

We zouden het bloedverlies eerst met medicatie (dus de mirena) proberen te minderen. Alslaatste optie wordt het een baarmoederverwijdering,alleen dit moet via de buikwand bij mij gebeuren ivm vergrootte baarmoeder. Ik en de gyn wilde dit als laatste mogelijkheid houden en eerst medt medicijnen proberen.

Op zicht hoor ikallemaal positieve verhalen over de mirena, alleen ik heb dit helaas dit niet kunnen beamen! Ik wou dat het waar was.

groeten van Paulien

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je kan ook nog ballontherapie proberen? Dan hoeft je baarmoeder er niet uit. Ik neem aan dat je geen kinderwens (meer) hebt? Bij ballontherapie schroeien ze als het ware eenmalig je baarmoederwand dicht. Daardoor maak je nog maar nauwelijks slijmvlies aan, en is het menstrueren voorbij/ gegarandeerd heel beperkt.

----------


## marieke31

hoi, ik heb niet zo'n positief verhaal. bij mij lukte het plaatsen niet eens en het deed erg pijn, dus ja. voor mij niet meer denk ik, dan maar de pil blijven slikken.....
zij er meer mensen met dit probleem????
groetjes marieke

----------


## Wendy-Yv.

Hoi,

nou lees behoorlijk veel negatieve verhalen en moet toch ook een positief verhaal kwijt.
Anderhalf jaar geleden liet ik in overleg met mijn huisarts een koperspiraal plaatsen, reden dat ik wegens een bloedafwijking geen hormonen mocht. De plaatsing daarvan verliep erg pijnlijk, met name de eerste 24 uur. Na vervolgens een jaar lang maandelijkse menstratuaties van 20 dagen en behoorlijke stemmingswisselingen (ja ja zonder hormonen maar waarschijnlijk ook niet bevorderd door het vele bloedverlies), werd in augustus bloedarmoede geconstateerd door het vele bloedverlies, voor mij was de maat vol en moest hij er dus uit.
Na goed overleg met mijn huisarts en gynaecoloog uiteindelijk besloten een hormoonspiraal te plaatsen ondanks het risico maar met bloedcontroles.
September vorig jaar is de koperspiraal eruit gehaald en de mirena erin geplaatst. En ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen..... dat was een stuk minder pijnlijk en had maar een paar uurtjes napijn. Beide plaatsingen zijn gewoon doormijn huisarts gedaan ( de echtgenoot van mijn huisarts is gynaecoloog, dus waarschijnlijk is zij daardoor meer opgeleid ofzo), zij deed dit goed en na zo'n twee maanden bleef mijn menstruatie uit, nu heb ik 1 x per maand zo'n "het lijkt alsof ik ongesteld moet worden, maar zonder bloedverlies"-gevoel.
Mijn stemming is lekker rustig. Mijn libido is iets afgenomen, maar acceptabel (zeker in vergelijking met spiraal daarvoor). Na drie maanden kreeg ik iets grotere borsten en in november waren ze, voor mijn gevoel, stuk groter n gevoeliger. Met name mijn vriend vond dat zeker niet bezwaarlijk en uiteindelijk ben ik 1 cupmaat groter geworden. De laatste maand ben ik 1,5 kilo aangekomen maar in mijn geval is dat gunstig (altijd ondergewicht gehad).

Dus.... voor mij een absolute uitkomst!!!!!

----------


## monique23

hoi hoi ben 23 jaar heb 18 maanden de mirena word elke maand ongi maar minder bloed verlies nu sinds 2 maanden aan het schommelen dan wel en dan weer niet heb al 2 kids en me borsten zijn wat groter en gespannen heb 3 testen gedaan 1e test vaag streepje 2e zag niks en bij de 3e een vaag rose streepje je ziet hem niet zo in 1 oogopslag maar als je goed kijk dan zie je een streepje er komt ook melk uit me tepels heb wel met de jongste tot 10 maanden borstvoeding gegeven en de jongste word 3 in aug zijn er nog vrouwen die dat ook hadden of meemaken

----------


## monique23

ga trouwens maandag naar dok toe en ik ga zeker een echo aan vragen heb wel een vaag vermoeden dat ik zwanger ken zijn maar weet niet zeker

----------


## pilvraagjes

Lijkt me wel raar als je met 2 maanden al melk lekt. Enneuh, hoe is deze test? Bij wat voor wel/ niet streepje ben je wel of niet zwanger?? Was het 3x dezelfde test? Anders zou je ook een andere test kunnen proberen?

----------


## monique23

ben gister bij de dokter geweest en die zei dat ik niet zwanger ben.
maar ik heb wel twijfels en ga donderdag een echo maken.
hoor zo veel verhalen van de mirena en dan toch zwanger raken.
heb ook een dikkere buik.
het ken ook niet zo zijn dat ik zwanger ben maar wil toch 100% zekerheid.
en zeker in de situatie die ik leef, met me man die herstelende is van een hersen infarct, dus ik wil wel weten wat er aan de hand is.
met de laatste test die ik heb gedaan zie je heel vaag een streepje zo op het bloote oog zie je niks maar als je heel goed kijk dan zit er degelijk wel een streepje.
heb het aan me vriendinnen laten zien en die zien het ook.
ben zo zenuwachtig brrrr maar ja als het toch wel zo is dan is het wel welkom word alleen wat drukker whahah. :Smile:

----------


## monique23

hoi pilvraagjes 
ik heb van schekler een test gedaan en van trekpleister en het eerste vakje van de test is vaag.
en wat betreft dat melk weet ik ook niet vind het zelf ook raar kan het niet te maken hebben door die mirena en misschein door mogelijke zwangerschap dat het dan wel zo is ,ik weet het zelf ook niet.ik wil graag met mensen praten die tydens mirena toch zwanger zijn geworden en wat en hoe de symptonen zijn.alvast bedankt en hoor het dan wel .
groetjes een ongerustige moeder :Frown:

----------


## auryn

Zoals ik ook bij andere topics over mirena al heb geschreven, ben ik op zoek naar vrouwen die ondanks de mirena een gezond kindje hebben gekregen. Graag wil ik bijvoorbeeld weten hoe het verhaal dat Freeke op 27-04-06 heeft geschreven is afgelopen! Ben zelf inmiddels na een jaar mirena zo'n 11 dagen overtijd, terwijl ik de afgelopen maanden heel regelmatig 2/3 dagen ongesteld werd. Ik kan de draadjes ook niet voelen, maar heb dat eerder niet geprobeerd dus ik weet niet of het eerst wel kon. Heb vandaag een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was gelukkig negatief, maar ga het vrijdag voor de zekerheid nog een keer doen. Ik vermoed het ook niet, omdat ik ook niet echt "zwangerschapssymptomen" heb, alleen vermoeidheid en pijn/moe in mn benen, maar goed, dat kan ook de nasleep van een griepje zijn! In ieder geval kwam ik zo dus aan t denken of het uberhaupt mogelijk is een gezond kindje te baren wanneer je mirena op het moment van bevruchting nog in je lichaam zit???




> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb in maart 2 jaar geleden een mirena laten zetten bij mijn huisarts. alles verliep goed en ik had nergens last van. 
> In november vorig jaar had ik opeens een hevige bloeding. Mijn zus heeft ook een mirena dus ik vroeg aan haar wat zij er over dacht en of zij dat ook had meegemaakt. Aangezien het haar bekent voor kwam heb ik er verder niets achter gezocht... In Januari begon ik me steeds zieker te voelen en voelde ik ook het ijzerdraadje niet meer. Gewoon om mijzelf gerust te stellen heb ik toch maar een test gedaan... positief dus nu ben ik 18 weken zwanger van mijn eerste kindje. volgens de artsen kon het allemaal niet en ze geloofden mij ook in eerste instantie niet. de mirena zat er bij mij nog wel in maar dat scheelde niet veel meer. de huisarts kon hem er ook veel te makkelijk uittrekken. aangezien de kans op een miskraam als de mirena verwijderd werd heel erg toenam moest ik weer 10 dagen wachten voor ik terug kwam. ik heb geen enkele bloeding gehad en op de eerste echo bleek dat ik 6 weken zwanger was. Hoewel niet de bedoeling ben ik er wel blij mee. Ik zou wel weer een mirena nemen maar dan wel met extra echo's controleren of hij echt goed is gezet.
> 
> groetjes Freeke

----------


## Petra717

ik heb je al gereageerd op een ander topic.... 
het kan dus wel!

----------


## wendysuzanne

hoihoi,

Mijn eerste spiraal was absoluut geen succes. Hij werd geplaatst en daar heb ik drie dagen van krom gelegen. Wat een buikpijn.

Bij de controle (een inwendige echo) zei ze dat hij prima zat terwijl ik het gevoel had dat ze hem kon bewegen. Zelf een check gedaan met mijn vinger en daarbij bleek dat hij helemaal niet op zijn plaats zat. Ik had er behoorlijk veel last van maar je denkt dan dat gaat wel over. Zin in sex had ik niet meer want dat deed zo'n pijn omdat hij de spiraal raakte.
Na een maand of 5 hem toch maar laten verwijderen.

Een 4 jaar later, en een kleine van bijna een jaar toch maar een nieuwe poging gedaan. Deze arts wist hem wel goed te plaatsen en het is zo'n verschil met de vorige keer. 
Ben nog wel een paar maanden aan het druppelen geweest, dit wel om de twee weken maar daar zijn we eindelijk vanaf. Hopelijk dan ook van mijn rug en beenpijn (wat bij mijn menstruatie hoorde) en de boze buien die je dan kunt hebben.

Nu is alleen de vraag of alles nog goed gaat. Ben niet lekker en heb dan toch het idee misschien zwanger te zijn. Vandaag maar een test gehaald en morgen maar eens zien. 
Het zal vast wel allemaal meevallen, komt het van de stress van de laatste tijd. We wachten het maar even af. Maak me nog geen zorgen.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## wendysuzanne

> hoihoi,
> 
> Mijn eerste spiraal was absoluut geen succes. Hij werd geplaatst en daar heb ik drie dagen van krom gelegen. Wat een buikpijn.
> 
> Bij de controle (een inwendige echo) zei ze dat hij prima zat terwijl ik het gevoel had dat ze hem kon bewegen. Zelf een check gedaan met mijn vinger en daarbij bleek dat hij helemaal niet op zijn plaats zat. Ik had er behoorlijk veel last van maar je denkt dan dat gaat wel over. Zin in sex had ik niet meer want dat deed zo'n pijn omdat hij de spiraal raakte.
> Na een maand of 5 hem toch maar laten verwijderen.
> 
> Een 4 jaar later, en een kleine van bijna een jaar toch maar een nieuwe poging gedaan. Deze arts wist hem wel goed te plaatsen en het is zo'n verschil met de vorige keer. 
> Ben nog wel een paar maanden aan het druppelen geweest, dit wel om de twee weken maar daar zijn we eindelijk vanaf. Hopelijk dan ook van mijn rug en beenpijn (wat bij mijn menstruatie hoorde) en de boze buien die je dan kunt hebben.
> ...



p.s. niet zwanger dus toch stress

----------


## smikkel

Hallo, ik schop hem ff omhoog.  :Smile: 
Ik heb ruim een jaar de spiraal. Nu heb ik sinds een week of 6 veel last. Ik heb sinds pijnlijke en gezwollen borsten, ben veel misselijk en opgezette buik. Ik lijk wel zwanger, zo'n opgeblazen buik is het. (ik heb 1 dochter, dus weet een beetje hoe dat eruit ziet)
Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Kan ik schijnzwakker zijn? 
En ik heb ook ineens vaker pukkels enzo. Had ik met de pil niet. Of het komt door de zwangerschap, dat mijn huid daardoor veranderd is.

Groetjes Ing

----------


## nathaliefke

Ik heb sinds tien maanden een mirenaspiraaltje en laat het morgen verwijderen!
Ik heb bijwerkingen in overvloed, helaas....
Het plaatsen was geen probleem, het voelt vreemd maar deed geen pijn, ik heb dan al wel 2 kindjes.
Na 1 maand begon mijn huid te veranderen: zeer vet, mee-eeters, veel puistjes vooral op kin, kaaklijn (en dan echt van die grote pijnlijke!) en tussen de schouderbladen. 
Ook mijn haar werd heel vet. Mijn menstruatie werd minder hevig maar duurde daar in tegen een week langer! Ik kreeg pijnlijke borsten, menstruatiekramp en migraine vlak voor de menstruatie net als bij de pil. Ook ben ik aangekomen en heb ik veel last van een dikke opgeblazen buik.
Na ongeveer 6 maanden was ik het beu en besloot het te laten verwijderen, mijn partner vond me te ongeduldig en vond dat ik het de kans moest geven om te wennen. 
Nu na 10 maanden zijn alle klachten nog net zo aanwezig en mijn migraineaanvallen zijn soms zo heftig dat ik 2 a 3 dagen uitgeschakeld ben en ze duren een week lang, en dat 2 x per maand! Ze lijken elke maand heftiger te worden! Zo erg heb ik ze nog nooit gehad.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe snel de klachten afnemen na het verwijderen. Voor mij NOOIT geen spiraal meer!

----------


## smikkel

> Ik heb sinds tien maanden een mirenaspiraaltje en laat het morgen verwijderen!
> Ik heb bijwerkingen in overvloed, helaas....
> Het plaatsen was geen probleem, het voelt vreemd maar deed geen pijn, ik heb dan al wel 2 kindjes.
> *Na 1 maand begon mijn huid te veranderen: zeer vet, mee-eeters, veel puistjes vooral op kin, kaaklijn (en dan echt van die grote pijnlijke!) en tussen de schouderbladen. 
> Ook mijn haar werd heel vet. Mijn menstruatie werd minder hevig maar duurde daar in tegen een week langer! Ik kreeg pijnlijke borsten, menstruatiekramp en migraine vlak voor de menstruatie net als bij de pil. Ook ben ik aangekomen en heb ik veel last van een dikke opgeblazen buik.*
> Na ongeveer 6 maanden was ik het beu en besloot het te laten verwijderen, mijn partner vond me te ongeduldig en vond dat ik het de kans moest geven om te wennen. 
> Nu na 10 maanden zijn alle klachten nog net zo aanwezig en mijn migraineaanvallen zijn soms zo heftig dat ik 2 a 3 dagen uitgeschakeld ben en ze duren een week lang, en dat 2 x per maand! Ze lijken elke maand heftiger te worden! Zo erg heb ik ze nog nooit gehad.
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe snel de klachten afnemen na het verwijderen. Voor mij NOOIT geen spiraal meer!


Vetgedrukte komt mij zeer bekend voor. Ik zie het nog ff aan en anders laat ik hem ook verwijderen. Heb trouwens sinds de mirena veel vaker buikpijn. Alleen heb ik gelukkig geen migraine en wordt ik niet meer ongesteld. Maar heb dus wel die enorme kramp.

----------


## leeuwin

Ohoh, als ik dit allemaal weer lees........... Heb nu al angst om hem eruit te laten halen en een nieuwe te krijgen en dan heb ik de mirena nog geen jaar! Haaaa, moet zeker nog 4 jaar wachten. Maar jullie begrijpen dus dat ik het plaatsen verschrikkelijk vond!!!!!!! (nooit bevallen hé?!!!). Vooral het opmeten van je baarmoedermond..... Arghhhh. Toen ik klaar was lag het papierenkleedje van de stoel/tafel vol met zweet, maar net niet flauwgevallen..... Geef mij maar een plaatselijke verdoving over 4 jaar!!!!!!! Alluwel, wil ik tegen die tijd echt geen kinderen dan kan ik net zo goed de boel laten "dichtlassen" Anyway, bennog steeds ongesteld een beetje. Inlegkruisje volstaat, maar bij het plassen verlies ik soms wel veel bloed(ECHT ROOD!) En ik ben het langer dan toen ik de pil slikte. Wel minder pijn en dat is fijn.
Maar nu, ik voel regelmatig(vooral bij menstruatie) steken in mijn baarmoedermond. Ik voel die spiraal echt zitten daardoor.... Je voelt een steek daar waar ie zit. Hebben meerdere mensen dat gevoel? En als ik naar de sauna ga, dan moet ik wel een tampon in en dat doet soms wel een beetje pijn omdat die baarmoedermond zó overgevoelig is. En dan de sex, is dan ook niet fijn.(Ja, heb ook sex als ik ongesteld ben, normaal gesproken vanaf de 3de dag is het mogelijk dat dat gebeurd, maar nu niet meer eigenlijk. Maar ik heb ook minder zin nu ik de mirena heeb, net als meerdere mensen hier!
Soms denk ik: Waarom heb ik t nou gedaan eigenlijk: Ja, minder last, maar wel langer ongesteld......... En ik had zo gehoopt dat de menstruatie helemaal weg zou blijven.... Wel doorbraakbloedingen nu....... TIP voor allen hier die hem nog niet hebben laten plaatsen, denk goed na, kijk en overdenk onze ervaringen en jouw overwegingen om hem te laten plaatsen. WEET WAAR JE AAN BEGINT! En denk na over de risico's. Bezint eer gij begint...... Susces dames.... Liefs leeuwin.

----------


## leeuwin

Sucses en niet susces offcourse

----------


## Wendy-Yv.

Goh als ik dit zo allemaal lees besef ik me dat ik 1 van de weinig gelukkige ben die dit ding de hemel inprijst.

Nu 1 jaar verder, menstruatie is na zo'n twee maanden geheel verdwenen, wel 1 x in de maand nog wat "buikkrampen'maar beduidend minder en geen bloedverlies. Mijn stemming is lekker stabiel, zin de sex is echt afgenomen, maar daarvoor was ik zo'n drie weken van de vier al helemaal van de kaart door de menstruatie dus al met al is gemiddelde wel omhoog gegaan (tot vreugde van mijn vriend!) zo'n twee kilo bijgekomen (wat ik kon gebruiken) en grotere borsten gekregen waar vriend ook blij mee is. Hopelijk nog vier jaar zo te gaan.

----------


## nathaliefke

> Ik heb sinds tien maanden een mirenaspiraaltje en laat het morgen verwijderen!
> Ik heb bijwerkingen in overvloed, helaas....
> Het plaatsen was geen probleem, het voelt vreemd maar deed geen pijn, ik heb dan al wel 2 kindjes.
> Na 1 maand begon mijn huid te veranderen: zeer vet, mee-eeters, veel puistjes vooral op kin, kaaklijn (en dan echt van die grote pijnlijke!) en tussen de schouderbladen. 
> Ook mijn haar werd heel vet. Mijn menstruatie werd minder hevig maar duurde daar in tegen een week langer! Ik kreeg pijnlijke borsten, menstruatiekramp en migraine vlak voor de menstruatie net als bij de pil. Ook ben ik aangekomen en heb ik veel last van een dikke opgeblazen buik.
> Na ongeveer 6 maanden was ik het beu en besloot het te laten verwijderen, mijn partner vond me te ongeduldig en vond dat ik het de kans moest geven om te wennen. 
> Nu na 10 maanden zijn alle klachten nog net zo aanwezig en mijn migraineaanvallen zijn soms zo heftig dat ik 2 a 3 dagen uitgeschakeld ben en ze duren een week lang, en dat 2 x per maand! Ze lijken elke maand heftiger te worden! Zo erg heb ik ze nog nooit gehad.
> Ik ben benieuwd hoe snel de klachten afnemen na het verwijderen. Voor mij NOOIT geen spiraal meer!


Nou : hij is er uit! :Smile:  Volgens de huisarts zijn alle hormonen weer zoals ze horen na een week of 6.......effe wachten nog! Het verwijderen was een eitje! Helemaal niks gevoeld! De menstruatie had wat meer bloedverlies en veel stolsels :Mad:  ....Ik zit nu niet zo geweldig in mijn vel, heb vage klachten zoals last van mijn darmen en hoofdpijn.....ik hoop echter over 6 weken te kunnen melden dat alle klachten die tijdens de mirena zijn ontstaan helemaal weg zijn!! 
En voor mensen die mirena overwegen adviseer ik: Als je gevoelig bent voor hormoonschommelingen, dus bij pil gebruik ook reageerde op de hormonen begin dan NOOIT aan Mirena. Daar in tegen zijn er verschillende mensen in mijn omgeving die niet anders meer willen dan Mirena. Het is dus heel persoons-afhankelijk. Succes!

----------


## liesbeth

Hallo iederaan met of zonder mirenaspiraaltje. Ik lees vaak de berichten hier op het forum. Ik dacht laat me ook maar eens reageren. Jammer dat er vrouwen zijn die zo slecht reageren op dit spiraaltje. Die van mij zit er nu 4 jaar in en ik zie op tegen het moment dat het verwisseld moet worden voor een nieuwe. Mij heeft de mirena alleen maar goede dingen opgeleverd waarvan de belangrijkste is, het behoud van mijn baarmoeder. Ik ben nu 54 en had jaren geleden na het stoppen van de pil zo veel bloedverlies dat ik met spoed naar het ziekenhuis moest en daar gelijk ben gecuretteerd. Het bloedverlies was gestopt maar na 3 maanden begon de ellende alweer opnieuw. Veel erg veel bloedverlies heb zelfs bloed bij gehad. De enige remedie was nu nog het verwijderen van de baarmoeder. Omdat ik daar erg veel moeite mee had opperde de gyn. om dan nog de mirena te proberen. En hoera het hielp. Heb wat doorbraakbloedingen en krampen en wat bloeverlies af en toe, maar nu vloei ik al jaren niet meer, gelukkig. Voor mij was de Mirena echt een uitkomst en oplossing. Ik wilde dit toch even met jullie delen. Heel veel succes allemaal met de mirena, en heb vooral geduld. Daarbij geeft de mirena ook nog eens veel en veel minder hormonen af in je lichaam dan welke pil dan ook. 

Lieve groet van Lies.

----------


## annemariebosserspijpers

Hallo
Ik ben 31 jaar getrouwd en heb 2 lieve kinderen van 5 en 3 jaar. Ik heb nu sinds april de mirena. Tot voor kort geweldig. Niet meer aan het menstueren. Al heb ik de afgelopen maanden veel last van puistjes ( zeg maar puisten) Ik ben een tijdje moe geweest. Ik kreeg het idee dat mijn buik voller werd. En de laatste weken heb ik erg veel zin in sexuele intimiteit. Normaal ben ik niet te porren om te vrijen. Ook kreeg ik hieroverheen een schimmelinfectie erg vervelend. Veel symtomen komen overeen met de eerte twee zwangerschappen. Dus ben ik naar de huisarts geweest, uit een test kwam naar voren dat ik niet zwanger was. Nu vloei ik regelmatig wat bloed. Zo goed de mirena werkte en het vertrouwen ik in de mirena had. Twijfel ik nu of de mirena wel goed werkt voor mij. Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee. Of kan met mij ervaring wisselen?

----------


## EllenNL

Hallo,

Ik heb zojuist de Mirena-spiraal laten plaatsen.
En mede door het lezen van alle berichten hier, heb ik het door de gynaecoloog en onder plaatselijke verdoving in laten brengen.
En ik moet zeggen, het viel me behoorlijk mee. De verdoving zetten voel je absoluut niet, en het plaatsen van de spiraal voel je iets, heel even een paar seconden krampen. Bij mij net als de krampen die ik altijd heb als ik ongesteld ben.
Voor (ongeveer 2 uur ervoor) de plaatsing, heb ik naproxen geslikt (op recept van de gynaecoloog), dus ontstekingremmend en pijnstillend. Anders had ik een zetpil in het ziekenhuis gekregen.

Ik voel nu nog wel wat krampen, maar veel minder als dat ik normaal voel. Ik denk alleen dat ik dit niet voel dankzij de pijnstiller, dus het is even afwachten hoe het straks zal zijn.

Ik heb de spiraal laten zetten, juist omdat ik altijd veel buikpijn heb als ik menstrueer. Dus ik hoop dat dat minder wordt.
En ik hoop dat ik bij de gelukkigen hoor waarbij het vloeien helemaal stopt, of alleen af en toe een beetje is.

Ik heb voor mezelf sowieso voorgenomen dat als het me tegenvalt, ik er last van heb, of wat dan ook, om het toch zeker een half jaar te laten zitten, omdat het lichaam er toch aan moet wennen en zo.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte, hoe het me verder vergaat.

----------


## evi

ik heb me net aangemeld hier zo..
omdat ik wat vragen had enzo.
en ik zag dat het topic mirena al bestaat.
dus plaats ik het hier..
ik heb zelf nu 3 jaar de mirena gehad.
het inbrengen pppphhhhhhhh
wat deed dat pijn zeg het zweet stond me letterlijk op me hoofd zeg.
maar ik ben overgegaan op een spiraal omdat ik altijd erg ziek werd van de pil.
ik heb er 6 gehad maar niks hield.
en ik ben wel heel tevreden over het spiraaltje.
al me klachten waar ik last van had bij de pil.....
helemaal geen last meer sinds het spiraaltje.
maar nu mijn vraag....................????????
ik heb dus net een paar uur geleden mijn spiraal verwijderd bij de dokter omdat ik graag een kindje wil.
maar is het normaal dat je daarna na het verwijderen ongestelt word???
want ik ben namelijk al 3jaar niet meer ongestelt geweest sinds het spiraaltje.
want als het dus een gewone ongesteltheid is moet ik de ovulatie van af deze dag tellen toch??
of komt die bloeding misschien door het verwijderen..?????
ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen hiermee..
groetjes evi

----------


## EllenNL

Na een week met de spiraal, even een update.

Ik heb ongeveer 2 dagen licht tot matig gevloeid. Ik heb de vrijdag voordat ik naar bed ben gegaan nog een 2e Naproxen genomen. Meer om het ontstekingsremmende idee, dan om de pijn.

Ik moet ook zeggen dat ik tot nu toe nog niet echt ergens last van heb. Alleen af en toe kleine korte krampjes, niet eens dagelijks. Echt veel minder dan als ik ongesteld was. Dus als dit alles is, mag het voor mij zo blijven!

Mochten er dingen wijzigen, dan laat ik het weten, ook voor wat betreft het wel of niet wegblijven van de menstruatie.

----------


## EllenNL

> is het normaal dat je daarna na het verwijderen ongestelt word???
> want als het dus een gewone ongesteltheid is moet ik de ovulatie van af deze dag tellen toch??
> of komt die bloeding misschien door het verwijderen..?????


Als je dit hele topic doorleest, kom je geloof ik je antwoord tegen. Ik meen dat het zo is dat dit inderdaad weer gewone menstruatie is.
Maar is het niet handig om gewoon je volgende menstruatie af te wachten en vanaf dan te gaan tellen qua ovulatie? Dan weet je het zeker.

----------


## evi

bedankt voor je reactie ellen!
ik ga het hele topic wel even rustig doorlezen ,kijken of ik wat kan vinden.
groetjes evi

----------


## EllenNL

Weer een korte update.
Ik heb nu een paar dagen al "last" van gevoelige tepels, maar niet hinderlijk, of pijnlijk, alleen wat gevoeliger als normaal.
En verder eigenlijk nergens last van. OK, heel, echt heeeel, af en toe kleine krampjes.

----------


## Ellen48

Heb sinds september 1999 een mirena-spiraal en wil niet anders meer. Ben nog een keer ongesteld geweest, dat leek wel of er nog oude rommel opgeruimd moest worden, geen stemmingswisselingen meer, geen hoofdpijn, geen buikpijn, niets van dat alles. Ook heb ik geen bijwerkingen gehad. Toen het de eerste keer werd ingebracht heb ik 3 dagen het gevoel gehad of ik heel erg ongesteld was en een dag tegen misselijk aan, dat was het. De 2e keer heb ik zelfs nergens last van gehad, niet van het weghalen en ook niet van het opnieuw inbrengen. Helemaal geweldig.

Groet,
Ellen

----------


## Ellen48

bericht stond er al, zag het niet. Nieuweling :-)

----------


## EllenNL

> Weer een korte update.
> Ik heb nu een paar dagen al "last" van gevoelige tepels, maar niet hinderlijk, of pijnlijk, alleen wat gevoeliger als normaal.
> En verder eigenlijk nergens last van. OK, heel, echt heeeel, af en toe kleine krampjes.


De reden dat ik last heb van de gevoelige tepels en krampjes, is omdat ik ongesteld ben geworden. Ik heb daar nog wel buikpijn van, maar minder als wat ik eerst had. En er is veel minder bloed. Tot nu toe.
Maar helaas ook wel weer ongesteld. :Frown: 
En nog een week te vroeg ook nog.

----------


## EllenNL

> De reden dat ik last heb van de gevoelige tepels en krampjes, is omdat ik ongesteld ben geworden. Ik heb daar nog wel buikpijn van, maar minder als wat ik eerst had. En er is veel minder bloed. Tot nu toe.
> Maar helaas ook wel weer ongesteld.
> En nog een week te vroeg ook nog.


Even een korte update. Kort omdat er weinig is verandert.
Oftewel, ik ben NOG STEEDS ongesteld.  :Mad: 
Nee lekker. Telkens als ik denk dat het bijna voorbij is, begint het weer opnieuw.
En de krampen zijn misschien iets minder heftig, maar ik heb er wel meer. En nu dus ook nog eens veel langer.  :Frown: 

Volgende week controle bij de gynaecoloog, dus dan maar eens navragen of dit normale "opstart" problemen zijn, en hoe lang dat dat duurt.
Want zo ben ik er natuurlijk niet bepaald blij mee.

----------


## EllenNL

> Volgende week controle bij de gynaecoloog, dus dan maar eens navragen of dit normale "opstart" problemen zijn, en hoe lang dat dat duurt.


Net terug van de gynaecoloog, dus maar weer even vertellen hoe het was.
Alles zag er blijkbaar goed uit. Mooi dun slijmvlies (0.28) en het spiraaltje zat keurig op zijn plaats.
En inderdaad, het vloeien en de krampen hoort erbij, bij het wennen van mijn lichaam aan het spiraaltje.
Hij zei dat het wel een aantal maanden kan duren, maar dat zoals het er nu uitzag, ik zeer waarschijnlijk bij de gelukkigen mag horen waarbij het daarna helemaal stopt met de menstruatie. Dus jippie!!
Alleen nu dus nog even geduld (en wat pijntjes en kwaaltjes, maar ach).
 :Smile:

----------


## amr

hoihoi,

Ik heb alweer 1,5 jaar geleden mn mirena-spiraaltje laten zetten. Ik was toen pas 17, maar mocht niet aan de pil ivm trombose gevoeligheid, omdat bij het spiraaltje maar een zo kleine hoeveelheid hormonen wordt afgegeven en het direct in de baarmoeder komt (dus niet in het bloed) leek me dit de beste optie (ook volgens de gynaecoloog)
Mijn ervaring is: SUPER! bij het laten plaatsen vond ik alleen dat de dokter de baarmoedermond vastpakte pijn deed. Na het plaatsen heb ik nog wel 1 a 2 maanden lichtebloeding gehad, maar een inlegkruisje was voldoende. ook had ik wel last van buikpijn, maar dit was goed te verhelpen met paracetamols.

Ik heb nu een vriend en omdat ik niet meer ongesteld wordt heb je eigelijk geen controle. Ik kan wel controleren of mijn spiraaltje er nog zit, omdat de dokter het touwtje iets langer heeft gelaten en ik dit kan voelen.
Maar toch als ik dat af en toe n keertje misselijk ben of pijn heb aan mn borsten (wat de laatstetijd wel vaak voor komt, geen idee of dit door het spiraaltje komt, binnekort maar eens bij de dokter langs) dan haal ik gewoon een zwangerschapstest bij de apotheek! zo heb ik evengoed mijn controle!

als ik iemand zou moeten adviseren: vraag aan de dokter of hij t draadje net iets langer laat zodat jij t met je vinger kan voelen, want zolang t spiraaltje er zit kun je eigelijk zo goed als niet zwanger raken!

Als iemand vragen heeft (ook vooral jongere) wil ik ze graag beantwoorden!  :Smile:

----------


## Moeps

Ik heb nog wel een vraagje, 

Doordat bij het inbrengen ik zo'n pijn had en waarschijnlijk na gevolg van aanspanning van de spieren daar is de eendenbek eruit gevallen waardoor de dokter m niet zo kort heeft af kunnen knippen. Ik zelf kan m voelen me mn vinger, ongeveer 2 vingerkootjes en dan kan ik erbij. maar voelt mn vriend m ook als we dalijk weer gaan vrijen?

en nog een vraag het is nu precies een week geleden dat ik m heb laten zetten. ik heb tot die tijd gewoon de pil geslikt, had m zelfs al 2 keer doorgeslikt. Het zetten deed erg pijn en sindsdien is het eigenlijk pijn blijven doen. Ik maak me er een beetje zorgen om omdat het inbrengen zo onrustig ging. heeft iemand hier dezelfde ervaring? of sowieso ervaring met de overgang van pil naar mirena, dus ook tot op de dag van inbrengen nog doorslikken en dus meteen na het inbrengen ongesteld worden?

----------


## EllenNL

> Ik heb nog wel een vraagje, 
> 
> Doordat bij het inbrengen ik zo'n pijn had en waarschijnlijk na gevolg van aanspanning van de spieren daar is de eendenbek eruit gevallen waardoor de dokter m niet zo kort heeft af kunnen knippen. Ik zelf kan m voelen me mn vinger, ongeveer 2 vingerkootjes en dan kan ik erbij. maar voelt mn vriend m ook als we dalijk weer gaan vrijen?
> 
> en nog een vraag het is nu precies een week geleden dat ik m heb laten zetten. ik heb tot die tijd gewoon de pil geslikt, had m zelfs al 2 keer doorgeslikt. Het zetten deed erg pijn en sindsdien is het eigenlijk pijn blijven doen. Ik maak me er een beetje zorgen om omdat het inbrengen zo onrustig ging. heeft iemand hier dezelfde ervaring? of sowieso ervaring met de overgang van pil naar mirena, dus ook tot op de dag van inbrengen nog doorslikken en dus meteen na het inbrengen ongesteld worden?


Zoals je op de vorige pagina kunt lezen heb ik, ondanks dat ik de spiraal heb laten zetten onder lokale verdoving, ook lang pijn gehouden. Ik heb niet de pil van tevoren geslikt, dus daar kan ik je niet over vertellen, maar ik was ook nog even ongesteld. Daarna een weekje niet en toen 4 weken. Toen een weekje niet en nu weer 2 weken al ongesteld. Maar bij de controle zei de gynaecoloog dus dat het er allemaal goed uitzag, en dat dit erbij (kan) horen.
Geef het de tijd.

Ik kan zelf ook de draadjes voelen, maar dan wel pas als mijn vinger er verder in zit. Misschien is dit bij iedereen verschillend, maar als het je dwarszit dat ze te lang zijn, kun je denk ik best naar je huisarts en kan die er nog wel een stukje afhalen. Je zult daar meer ontspannen zijn, omdat je niet de pijn van het inzetten hebt. Ik vermoed dat je vriend het wel zal voelen, maar dat het geen pijn zal doen, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

----------


## Moeps

Dankjewel voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Ik heb er veel aan

----------


## hotlips

Hoi dames,

Ik heb m'n Mirena nu bijna 5 jaar en ik wilde dus even lezen hoe men het verwijderen had ervaren omdat ik daar dus vreselijk tegenop zie!
Nu moet ik even zeggen dat ik best geschrokken ben van alle ellende die er op het forum staat. Mijn ervaring met de M is eigenlijk best goed; het inbrengen was naar maar niet echt pijnlijk en ik heb dus zo goed als geen bloedverlies meer gehad. Wat ik wel heb is veel ongewenste haargroei op de meest idiote plaatsen zoals bovenarmen en gezicht, daar ben ik niet zo blij mee maar staat in schril contrast met vleesbomen en cystes.
Wat mij dus wel verbaasd is dat er "meiden" zijn van net in de 20 en MET kinderwens die gewoon een M hebben gekregen want ik heb 3 kinderen en dus GEEN kinderwens en mijn HA heeft mij dus nadrukkelijk gevraagd of ik geen kinderen meer wilde omdat, volgens hem, de kans aanwezig was dat er na gebruik van de M problemen met zwanger worden zouden ontstaan. 
Groetjes

----------


## mariette20

heej meiden,

Ik ben 20 jaar en heb nu 3 maanden een mirena spiraaltje omdat andere voorbehoedsmiddelen niet goed werkten bij mij.

Het inbrengen zelf deed geen pijn. Maar ik ben nu al voor de derde keer ongesteld en steeds 2 weken achter elkaar.

Zijn er meer mensen die dit hebben? :Confused: 
Ik heb ook sinds ik hem heb ontzettende last van hoofdpijn, zijn er meer meiden die dit hebben?

Ik kan het op de gebruiksaanwijzingen die ik heb gehad van de dokter nergens als bijwerking vinden.
Ik zit erover te denken om hem er weer uit te laten halen, maar wat moet je dan.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ik zou graag willen horen of er meer meiden zijn die deze problemen ook hebben..

liefs mariette

----------


## EllenNL

> Maar ik ben nu al voor de derde keer ongesteld en steeds 2 weken achter elkaar.
> 
> Zijn er meer mensen die dit hebben?
> Ik heb ook sinds ik hem heb ontzettende last van hoofdpijn, zijn er meer meiden die dit hebben?
> 
> Ik zit erover te denken om hem er weer uit te laten halen, maar wat moet je dan.. 
> 
> ik zou graag willen horen of er meer meiden zijn die deze problemen ook hebben..
> 
> liefs mariette


Hoi Mariette,

Ik heb zelf ook last (gehad) van het errug lang ongesteld zijn. Nu is het eigenlijk bijna helemaal over.
Meer hoofdpijn kan ik niet echt zeggen dat ik dat heb.
Eruit laten halen zou ik zelf pas na minstens een half jaar tot een jaar doen, omdat er toch iets in je lijf zit wat er eigenlijk niet hoort, en het duurt even voordat je lichaam daaraan went.
Ook gaf de controle bij de gynaecoloog mij een grote geruststelling.

Als je er zelf allemaal niet gerust op bent, zou je een controle aan kunnen vragen, dan kan je gynaecoloog je wel vertellen of het erbij hoort, en je adviezen kunnen geven.

Ik zou het dus nog wat langer afwachten allemaal.

----------


## o---deniise

hallo iedereen,
ik ben 19 jaar en moet waarschijnlijk een spiraaltje.
ik heb hormoon migraine dus kan niet tegen de hormonen van de pil daar krijg ik heel erg hoofdpijn van. mijn arts stelt voor om een spiraaltje te laten zetten. maar ik vind het heel eng. je hoort vaak dar je eerder zwanger raakt dan met de pil.
ik weet neit wat ik nu moet doen.

----------


## Monique1966

Hallo,

Ik ben net nieuw op dit Forum en weet nog niet precties hoe het werkt.
Ik laat misschien volgende maand een Mirena plaatsen maar heb nog mijn twijfels.
Ik lees ook veel negetieve reacties.

Ik heb jaren (ben nu 41) de pil geslikt en kreeg er het laatste jaar migraine van elke maand, ben er nu 8 maanden vanaf en nooit geen migraine meer gehad, menstueren deed ik met de pil niet of nauwelijks.
Sinds ik de pil niet meer gebruik heb ik hevige menstruaties, veel doorlopen tot onderaan mijn rug en veel beddengoed wassen, ook heb ik zeer pijnlijke borsten alleen op de dagen dat ik NIET ongesteld ben.
De dokter raad nu een Mirena aan vanwege dat ik veel rook en mijn leeftijd.

Wat zal ik doen?

Groetjes,
Monique

----------


## barbie75

Hallo Monique,

het is natuurlijk een goed advies : als je rookt en de pil slikt is het beter om over te stappen naar de Mirena omdat er veel minder hormonen worden afgegeven (en kans op trombose etc. wordt verminderd) en wat er wordt afgegeven is gelijk op de juiste plaats en hoeft niet heel je lichaam door zoals de pil. Maar goed, de pil slikken doe je al niet meer maar nu zijn er heftige bloedingen ervoor in de plaats gekomen... Je hebt natuurlijk een goede kans dat na het plaatsen van de M je menstruatie volledig stopt of minder wordt.
Het blijft altijd een gok of een M wel bij je past. Ik denk er zo over : als hij mij niet "lekker" zit laat ik 'm verwijderen. 
"Simpel" zat.
Ik heb sinds 3 weken een M en mijn menstruatie stopte de zelfde avond na het plaatsen al. Of de volgende weg blijft moet ik natuurlijk nog even afwachten maar ik denk het wel. Ik heb nl hiervoor een Implanon gehad en daarbij ging mijn menstruatie ook over. 
Het plaatsen van de M wil ik liever niet nog een keer meemaken want dat was echt niet leuk (ik heb geen kinderen en ben nogal nauw=auw daar beneden) maar na 20 minuten heb je het ook weer gehad. Napijnen zijn er wel geweest, een dag of 4 heftige krampen en nu constant zere borsten maar ik ga er vanuit dat ook deze pijn weer weg gaat en dat het gewoon de eerste 4/6 weken wennen is voor je lijf. 
Persoonlijk kijk ik met anticonceptie altijd wat voor mij op dat moment het prettigst lijkt, ik luister naar mijn gevoel. Iedere dag pil slikken en de vrijheid dat je er zo mee kan stoppen en menstruatie kan uitstellen vond ik de eerste 15 jaar wel zo prettig. Paar jaar geleden was ik het slikken zat en wilde iets wat langer werkte : implanon En met de kans dat je menstratie helemaal uitblijft. Nu wil ik nog langer zekerheid en iets wat "makkelijker" te verwijderen is dan Implanon. 

_Wat zal ik doen?_
Lees er veel over, praat er desnoods nog over met de huisarts en als je ergens voor kiest en het voelt toch niet prettig aan kan je "gewoon" weer iets anders proberen. (ik krijg een beetje het gevoel dat men denkt : ik moet over op een spiraal en dat is het; ik zit er aan vast en kan niks anders meer. dat gevoel zegt misschien meer over mijzelf :Wink:  en zit ik er naast maar ik wil dit toch duidelijk maken dat er meer opties zijn)

Monique, succes ermee en denk er goed over na over wat nu bij jou past.

groetjes Barbara

----------


## alice43

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb de mirena spiraal nu zo'n 3 maanden, het inbrengen was voor mij geheel pijnloos.
> Vanaf het moment dat ie erin zit ben ik wel aan het vloeien, de ene keer bijna niets meer en dan het volgende moment echt weer met bloed. Hier wordt je wel een beetje zat van! Je weet niet echt waar je aan toe bent.
> Waar ik wel last van heb is hoofdpijn, nou weet ik niet of dit geheel te wijten is aan de spiraal maar mijn gevoel zegt van wel. Je stemming wordt hierdoor wel bepaald.
> 
> Zijn er meer dames die hier last van hebben??????
> IK twijfel nml. of ik hem eruit moet halen of niet.
> 
> gr. W.


Hallo,

Ook ik heb die bloedingen steeds tussendoor inderdaad erg vervelend en ook ik twijfel of ik hem eruit moet laten halen heb hem nu al vanaf juli erin aan de andere kant de hevige bloedingen zijn er niet meer dus stel steeds weer even uit..

groetjes Alice

----------


## EllenNL

> Hallo,
> 
> Ook ik heb die bloedingen steeds tussendoor inderdaad erg vervelend en ook ik twijfel of ik hem eruit moet laten halen heb hem nu al vanaf juli erin aan de andere kant de hevige bloedingen zijn er niet meer dus stel steeds weer even uit..
> 
> groetjes Alice


Niet bij iedereen stopt het vloeien. Ik heb gehoord (en ook gelezen op internet) dat maar bij een kwart van de vrouwen het vloeien/bloeden, helemaal stopt, dus ik vind het al behoorlijk dat van de meeste hier het helemaal gestopt is. Het is toch vooral een anticonceptiemiddel, met als (voor de meesten) prettige bijwerking dat het vloeien minder wordt en bij sommigen zelfs helemaal verdwijnt.

Als je die bloedingen erg vind, bedenk dan dat er (zover ik weet) geen ander anticonceptiemiddel is wat dit nog meer vermindert.

Succes met de keuzes.

----------


## san84

Hallo Allemaal.
Zelf ben ik nieuw op deze site maar ik wilde mijn ervaringen graag met jullie delen.. :Smile:  
Zelf heb ik september 2006 een Mirenaspiraal laten plaatsen.
Ik was toen 22 jaar. Ik slikte toen al vanaf mijn 15e de pil. Toen waren mijn menstruaties onregelmatig en had er verschrikkelijke klachten van. Ik had toen ook al een vriend, waar ik nu 8 jaar een relatie mee heb.
Dus dat kwam natuurlijk samen goed uit. De eerste jaren heb ik er erg van geprofiteerd maar hoe langer ik het slikte hoe meer klachten ik weer kreeg. Na 3 soorten pilletjes geslikt te hebben, heb ik op aanraden van een vriendin een Mirena laten plaatsen. Zij had wel veel pijn gehad en sterretjes gezien.. Maar goed, daarna had zij geen last meer.. Ik dus naar de dokter toen ik ongi werd en een afspraak gemaakt. Een paar dagen later kon ik gaan en ging ik toch wel een beetje met lood in de schoenen naar binnen....Maar ik liep fluitend weer naar buiten!!!Wat is me dat meegevallen zeg! :Big Grin:  
10 minuutjes en je staat weer buiten. Natuurlijk kan ik me ook wat beters bedenken dan zo'n eendenbek in je ... en toen ze mijn baarmoedermond vastpakte was het ergste, maar dat is een paar seconden. De moeite niet!
Nu ben ik zeker blij dat ik die ervaring heb meegemaak, mijn vriendinnen hadden dit allemaal niet gehad! maar ontzettende pijnklachten gekregen.
Ik durfde de eerste dag niet naar de wc bang om hem uit te plassen hahaha :Stick Out Tongue:  maar dat gaat vanzelf over, het zat tussen mijn oren haha. :Stick Out Tongue:  
De 1e 6 weken heb ik continue gevloeit, ik was bang dat het nooit over zou gaan, daarna om de paar maanden, maar sinds een maandje of 5 heb ik niets meer gehad. Eerder had ik wat druppeltjes als ik gestresst was, maar nu ook niets meer. De laaste maand ben ik ontzettend moe de hele dag door en slaap 's'nachts veel dieper dan anders. Ik moet ook veel naar de wc. Toen iemand riep: ben je niet zwanger kreeg ik even de kriebels.....wat nu? Ik voel de draadjes nog goed zitten en verder wel wat misselijk maar dat zal daardoor niet komen....??? ik was ook wat grieperig, dus ik weet het niet. Ik vind het zonde van de tijd van de dokter om hierover voor te bellen. Ik denk toch bijna zeker dat het niet zo is, maar die onzekerheid he! Met de pil word je wel gewoon ongesteld en dan wist ik dat ik niet zwanger was....Als het niet zo is, dan heb ik toch een perfecte ervaring qua Mirena dacht ik...Eindelijk eens iets dat meevalt na die rotpil. Ik ben blij dat ik er vanaf ben. 1 nadeeltje: mijn huid is wel vetter geworden en daardoor heb ik puistjes gekregen die ik normaal nooit had!!!
Maar het inbrengen viel mij zó mee, dat ik het zo nog eens doe als mijn 5 jaar om zijn(en als ik daarna nog geen kids wil)!!
Iedereen bedankt voor het lezen en ik leef mee met iedereen die slechte ervaringen hebben gehad en voor dames die nog niet durven te gaan en die juist een goede ervaring willen lezen! Nou, probeer je te ontspannen en bedenk dan dat je er 5 jaar vanaf kunt zijn!!Het is zeker geen pretje, maar de moeite waard als je er geen klachten meer door hebt.
Heel veel groetjes van Sandra.

----------


## jenny L

Hallo
Ik heb 5 jaar mirena spiraal gehad.
totaal geen bijwerking van gehad en ook na 2 mnd nooit meer een menstruatie gehad.
Heerlijk was dat 5 jaar lang geen omkijken.
nu heb ik hem pas laten verwijderen maar omdat ik al 47 ben heb ik nu geen nieuwe meer laten zetten. Maar ik kan het toch aan iedereen aanraden.

----------


## EllenNL

> Het is zeker geen pretje, maar de moeite waard als je er geen klachten meer door hebt.
> Heel veel groetjes van Sandra.


Ik wil je bedanken voor jou positieve ervaring.
Wel wil ik nog even duidelijk aangeven dat die pijn bij het inzetten dus niet hoeft. Gewoon vragen voor een plaatselijke verdoving ("blok") en je voelt echt niks en dan is het helemaal de moeite waard (in mijn mening).

----------


## anita_1964

Hoi,

ik had al een tijd problemen met men menstuatie dan 6 weken niet dan 5 weken wel een week niet en weer ongesteld.
Heb vandaag heel onverwachts dit spiraal ingebracht gekregen.
Was inder daad geen lekker gevoel.
net als of je weeen hebt, ken het gevoel heb 3 kids en ben 43 nu.
Toen ik thuis kwam heb ik en advil ingenomen en moet zeggen dat het nu goed voelt.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe het uitpakt, over 8 weken moet ik voor controle.

groetjes anita

----------


## san84

Hallo EllenNL.
Jij ook weer bedankt voor de tip! Dat wist ik helemaal niet! maar ik heb wel zoiets van: ik houd niet van spuiten en dat is ook al niet prettig, dus heb ik in diezelfde tijd ook meteen het spiraaltje erin gezet. anders moet je het weer laten inwerken.
Maar voor misschien de volgende keer is het zeker een goed idee!!
Ik ben blij dat ik er mensen mee heb kunnen helpen en hopelijk ook geruststellen. En voor Anita 1964 Succes, hoop dat je pijn snel over is. Laat je dan maar verwennen door je kids, warm kruikje erbij hihi.Ik hoop dat door het spiraaltje je problemen met je menstruatie verminderen en op den duur ook over zijn. Ben niet bang als je nu continue blijft vloeien, ik had dat ook 6 weken lang, op een gegeven moment zou je het liefst "dat ding" eruit halen maar zet toch even door, dan heb je ook wat!!
Veel liefs Sandra

----------


## savrie

hallo,

ook ik heb een mirenaspiraal!
wat een zalig gevoel,nooit die ellendige maandstonden meer(was altijd 3 dagen buiten dienst vanwege de buikpijn)
soms verlies ik maandelijks een paar druppeltjes bloed ,soms ook helemaal niks!!
gewoon fantastisch voor mij!!

----------


## Jnien

> Hallo,
> 
> Hier even een mirena-ervaring met goed en slecht nieuws.
> Het goede nieuws is dat mirena veel minder hormonen bevat, bij mij werden de stemmingswisselingen stukken minder en ook werd ik echt een stuk minder ongesteld. Daarnaast ben ik al vanaf mn 15e aan de pil (ben nu 24) en heb ik sindsdien dus geen echte eisprong meer gehad. Ik vond het tijd om met mirena mn hormonale evenwicht weer te herstellen. maarrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Het inbrengen deed bij mij echt vreselijk pijn! ik heb hem laten inbrengen in het ziekenhuis. het lijkt echt alsof er een naald door je baarmoeder wordt gespietst, door die pijn ben ik ook flauwgevallen. Toen ik was bijgekomen had ik VRESELIJKE buikpijn  . zo'n beetje het buikpijn dat je hebt als je net ongesteld moet worden maar dan 100x erger. Het leken wel weeen ofzo, ze kwamen echt om de 5 minuten. De zuster gaf me maar wat zetpillen tegen de pijn maar door de "weeen" moest ik gewoon steeds naar de wc, en poepte ik de pillen weer net zo hard uit. Mn ma heeft me naar huis gebracht en ik kon echt niks anders doen dan alleen maar liggen. gelukkig werden de weeen wel steeds minder maar ohhhhhhh wat een pijn, had daarvoor mn verstandkies laten trekken maar dat was vergeleken bij dit een peuleschil. Ik moet wel vertellen dat ik nog geen kinderen heb en ik heb ergens gelezen dat als je nog geen kinderen heb, je beter de mirena onder plaatselijke verdoving kan laten inbrengen... 
> 
> zuukzess!!!


Hoi hoi,

Ik heb sinds een paar dagen de mirena maar ik snap helemaal wat je bedoelt!
Ik kon ook alleen maar liggen en meer niet.
Maar na een dagje werd het bij mij al een stuk beter!
Hoe voel je je nu dan?

Gr janine

----------


## Jnien

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds 3 dagen het mirena spiraal.
Het inbrengen was zeer pijnlijk (bijna flauwgevallen)
Daarna ben ik even rustig gaan liggen en heb de rest van de dag buikkrampen gehad. De tweede dag voelde ik me al stukken beter.
Het is even doorbijten maar bij mij duurde de pijn niet langer als een dag.
Succes!

----------


## anita_1964

Hoi Sandra,

grin gedult heb ik wel hoor.
ik heb 1 dag die krampen gehad.
En ja ben net 2 weken ongesteld geweest, gelukkig niet zo erg als normaal.
maar voor de rest heb ik geen problemen met het spiraal.

bedankt voor je berichtje.

groetjes Anita

----------


## jeannette.vliegen

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


 Ik heb nu 2 jaar een mirena en had nooit ergens last van.Geen bloedingen van betekenis. Maar nu sinds 2 weken weer erge bloedingen. Heb erover gesproken met dokters assistente en die zei dat dit mogelijk was en dat ik het in de gaten moet houden.Ik hoop dat dit normaal is maar vind het wel raar zo na 2 jaar

----------


## arlizay

Hallo allemaal, Ik ben op dit moment erg onzeker of ik mijn spiraal moet houden of weg moet laten halen wie kan mij advies geven of heeft iets dergelijks meegemaakt wat op mijn verhaal lijkt:

Ik heb twee kinderen snel achter elkaar gekregen, na de bevalling van mijn tweede dochter verloor ik haast geen bloed en stolsels (sorry voor de details) maar dit was volgens de verloskundige en kraamverzorgende wel normaal.
Ook mijn baarmoeder zakte niet terug naar de plaats waar hij moest zitten.
Toen ik op de nacontrole kwam zat mijn baarmoeder nog steeds te hoog maar niet alarmerend volgens de vk. 
Toen mijn dochter bijna vier maanden was werd ik 's nachts wakker met weeën, geen lullige krampjes maar het idee dat ik aan het bevallen was en we zijn met spoed naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd door de huisarts. 
Daar aangekomen kreeg ik pijnstillers en een echo, op de echo was niets bijzonders te zien behalve dat mijn baarmoeder compleet was opgezwollen van binnen. 
Mij werd verteld dat er iets van de placenta was achtergebleven en dat dat was gaan ontsteken. 
Mijn buik was ook zo opgeblazen dat het leek alsof ik 8 maanden zwanger was en ik verging continu van de kramp, ik bloedde compleet leeg en verloor stolsels alsof ik net was bevallen.
Ik moest van de gynacoloog een nieuwe echo laten maken als ik was gestopt met bloeden, moest volgens haar na ongeveer twee weken zijn.

Twee weken later bloedde ik nog steeds, had inmiddels een hb van 5.9 (bloedarmoede) en als ik een stap zette liep het bloed zo mijn broekspijp in, zelfs kraamverband was er niet tegen opgewassen.
Toen ze dus na twee weken weer een echo maakte, was alles volgens haar normaal, en was mijn baarmoeder wel opgezwollen maar dat was normaal omdat ik zo hevig bloedde. Dit was zogenaamd een ongesteldheidbloeding.
Ze raadde mij aan om zodra ik was gestopt met bloeden een spiraal te laten plaatsen bij de huisarts (??).
Omdat ik 3 weken later nog steeds leegbloedde zonder tussenstop, heb ik toen op aanraden van huisarts (die had overlegd met mijn gynacoloog) een mirena laten plaatsen.

Omdat mijn baarmoeder nogal gehavend was en nog steeds flink gezwollen bestierf ik het zowat van de pijn tijdens het zetten (ook al schijnt het minder pijnlijk te zijn als je kinderen hebt gekregen?), maar omdat ik hoopte dat dit de oplossing zou zijn heb ik even doorgebeten en had ik het er best voor over.

De eerste twee maanden moest ik van de dokter de pil slikken bij de mirena om zo het ergste bloeden te stoppen. na 7 weken een echo gehad om te kijken of de spiraal goed zat. Tussentijds bleef ik maar bloeden (weliswaar met iets mindere mate maar nog steeds wel alsof ik continu ongesteld was, heel af en toe bleef het een dag bij druppeltjes en afscheiding maar ik kan je verzekeren dat dit ook een flinke domper is op je sexleven als je je altijd ongemakkelijk moet voelen omdat je of leegbloed of omdat je afscheiding verliest).

Inmiddels is mijn dochter 10 maanden, en heb ik nog steeds klachten, sinds een week of vier vloei ik eindelijk niet meer maar sinds 2 weken voelen mijn borsten zeer gespannen (voelt een beetje als stuwing voor de dames die kinderen hebben gehad) en is mijn buik weer opgeblazen, en verlies ik grote proppen slijm en afscheiding (sorry ik hoop dat jullie een niet al te levendige fantasie hebben) maar allemaal wit/doorzichtig. 
Zou dit een voorbode zijn van weer opnieuw het hele drama met bloeden doormaken of kan ik niet tegen het spiraal of zou er zelfs kans zijn dat ik misschien zwanger ben?
Straks ga ik voor de zekerheid een test kopen omdat ik dat eerst wil uitsluiten maar ik ben benieuwd of iemand net zoiets heeft gehad met de mirena..

Bedankt alvast
x

Arli

----------


## EllenNL

> Inmiddels is mijn dochter 10 maanden, en heb ik nog steeds klachten, sinds een week of vier vloei ik eindelijk niet meer maar sinds 2 weken voelen mijn borsten zeer gespannen (voelt een beetje als stuwing voor de dames die kinderen hebben gehad) en is mijn buik weer opgeblazen, en verlies ik grote proppen slijm en afscheiding (sorry ik hoop dat jullie een niet al te levendige fantasie hebben) maar allemaal wit/doorzichtig. 
> Zou dit een voorbode zijn van weer opnieuw het hele drama met bloeden doormaken of kan ik niet tegen het spiraal of zou er zelfs kans zijn dat ik misschien zwanger ben?
> Straks ga ik voor de zekerheid een test kopen omdat ik dat eerst wil uitsluiten maar ik ben benieuwd of iemand net zoiets heeft gehad met de mirena.


Ik heb zeker niet hetzelfde meegemaakt als jij, maar mijn ervaring met het spiraaltje is wel ongeveer zo (oa. gespannen borsten), zoals jij hierboven beschrijft. Als ik jou was zou ik nog even wachten voordat ik het spiraaltje er weer uit liet halen. Vertrouw je het niet, zou ik naar de gynaecoloog gaan.
Ga je weer zo hevig bloeden, heb ik ergens (ook in deze zeer lange thread) gelezen over een baarmoeder ablatie (met een ballon meen ik). Misschien is dat iets voor jou?

Succes ermee en beterschap.

----------


## arlizay

daar heb ik idd wat over gelezen maar daaruit begrijp ik dat dat alleen van toepassing is als je geen kinderen meer wilt. Ik ben 23, heb wel 2 gezonde kinderen en voorlopig is dat prima maar ik vindt het nog te vroeg om alles uit te sluiten... ik krijg misschien nog wel een derde kinderwens??
Donderdag heb ik een afspraak bij de dokter, zwangerschaptest was negatief maar ik blijf weer zo bloeden en krampen dat ik toch besloten heb het eruit te laten halen.

voor mensen die hier alleen maar info komen zoeken: voornamelijk mensen die negatieve ervaringen hebben zullen hierover op internet schrijven denk ik dus laat je nou niet afschrikken hierdoor want de reden dat ik mijn spiraal liet plaatsen was vooral omdat al mijn vriendinnen er ook 1 hebben en daarbij bevalt het allemaal uitstekend!

----------


## EllenNL

> voor mensen die hier alleen maar info komen zoeken: voornamelijk mensen die negatieve ervaringen hebben zullen hierover op internet schrijven denk ik dus laat je nou niet afschrikken hierdoor want de reden dat ik mijn spiraal liet plaatsen was vooral omdat al mijn vriendinnen er ook 1 hebben en daarbij bevalt het allemaal uitstekend!


Dat vond ik ook. Daarom heb ik ook bewust mijn positief verhaal hierop gezet.
Ook al is deze thread redelijk negatief getind, het is wel informatief. Vooral hierdoor heb ik bij het inzetten een verdoving laten zetten, wat denk ik voor mij ook echt nodig was. En je leest waar je op moet letten als het wel fout kan gaan.
Maar af en toe de positieve geluiden is ook erg prettig.

----------


## baukje

hallo,

het verschilt erg per persoon. Ik heb zelf een erg negatieve ervaring met de mirena spiraal. Het laten zetten was erg pijnlijk en ik heb 4 maanden lang buikklachten gehouden. Heb de spiraal en vandaag uit laten halen, dit verliep gelukkig pijnloos.
De gyn. heeft me uitgelegd dat de mirena spiraal eigenlijk wat te groot is voor de baarmoeder (lees bij sommige vrouwen!) Als je nog geen kinderen hebt gehad (zoals ik) dan kan het ook pijnlijker zijn. 
Je voelt als het ware de spiraal zitten, de 'armpjes' drukken tegen de eierstokken. En bij mij was dit niet prettig. Ik hoor ook wel van vrouwen dat ze zeer tevreden zijn over de mirena spiraal.

Denk er heel goed over na!

succes met de beslissing.

----------


## smikkel

> hallo,
> 
> het verschilt erg per persoon. Ik heb zelf een erg negatieve ervaring met de mirena spiraal. Het laten zetten was erg pijnlijk en ik heb 4 maanden lang buikklachten gehouden. Heb de spiraal en vandaag uit laten halen, dit verliep gelukkig pijnloos.
> De gyn. heeft me uitgelegd dat de mirena spiraal eigenlijk wat te groot is voor de baarmoeder (lees bij sommige vrouwen!) Als je nog geen kinderen hebt gehad (zoals ik) dan kan het ook pijnlijker zijn. 
> Je voelt als het ware de spiraal zitten, de 'armpjes' drukken tegen de eierstokken. En bij mij was dit niet prettig. Ik hoor ook wel van vrouwen dat ze zeer tevreden zijn over de mirena spiraal.
> 
> Denk er heel goed over na!
> 
> succes met de beslissing.


Goed om te lezen dat het eruit halen pijnloos was.
Ik heb sinds de spiraal veel meer buikklachten. Lig soms letterlijk dubbel van de pijn.
En we hebben toch besloten om voor een 2e te gaan. dus maandag gaat hij eruit.
Ik heb hem dan 1 jaar gehad.

----------


## smikkel

Nou, hij is eruit hoor. was even een pijnscheut, maar zo weer over.

----------


## quando1

Graag een reactie::::
Half oktober is er bij mij ook een Mirena spiraal geplaatst. Na de bevalling van de 2-ling vergat ik vaak (door vermoeidheid; we hebben ook nog een zoontje) de pil in te nemen. Op aanraden van mijn huisarts er 1 laten plaatsen.
Het plaatsen was geen probleem of pijnlijk dus........................ ik dacht oke!!
Sinds half december krijg ik elke 4 weken (op de dag af) een migraine aanval. Een hele hefige, waar ik een week mee onder de pannen ben. Nu, na 3 maanden, wel een migrainemiddel gehad van de dokter, maar deze zorgt voor de onderdrukking; maar dan krijg ik er zelfs 2!!!!!
Wie heeft hiermee ervaring???? 
De huisarts gooit het op drukte, vermoeidheid e.d., maar ik geloof er niet zo in, maar het is zo ideaal.................niet meer ongesteld!!!!! en niet meer hoeven denken..de pil innemen........

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Quando, 

Ik zal zeker aandringen bij de huisarts op andere medicatie voor je migraineaanvallen! Het geldt bij dat soort medicatie namelijk net als bij Anti Depressiva's en vele andere medicatie. Dat het kan aanslaan maar ook averechts werken als je niet de juiste hebt!! 
Daarnaast is het zeker mogelijk dat de migraineaanvallen bij de mirena-spiraal wegkomen. Je lichaam is blijkbaar nog erg in de war van de hormonen. Het kan goed betekenen dat je lichaam nu ipv van menstuatie een mirgaine aanval aangeeft. Dit kan wel verminderen, naar mate je lichaam went. Wel kan dit een poos duren. 
Voor nu lijkt het mij belangrijk een andere medicatie voor je migraine te krijgen en op z'n tijd rust voor jezelf in te bouwen. Even een momentje voor jezelf (en/of samen met je partner). 

Succes! 

petra

----------


## merian

Hallo ik heb 5jaar een mirena spiraaltje gehad met succes.Alleen moest ik 6 februarie naar het ziekenhuis voor vervanging de 5jaar waren om.De oude eruit en de nieuwe erin tenminste dat was de bedoeling maar het liep heel anders uit.Teneerste konden ze de touwtjes niet vinden toen ze de touwtjes gevonden hadden konden ze het spiraaltje er niet in krijgen want de baarmoeder was gekanteld na lang proberen is het gelukt dat dachten ze dan.
Een echo gemaakt en hij zat niet goed dus opnieuw eruit.Dit alles heeft maar liefst 1uur geduurd en dit alles zonder verdoving dus ik kan je zeggen het was niet fijn om dit mee te maken.Nu mag ik terug komen zodra ik ongesteld ben en proberen ze of het dan wel lukt.IK HOOP HET.Heeft iemand ook zo'n vervelende ervaring meegemaakt want ik ben best bang voor de volgende keer

.
Merian

----------


## Rainbow

Hoi allemaal,
Ik wil graag mijn ervaringen (tot nu toe) rondom Mirena met jullie delen. Vandaag heb ik het spiraaltje laten zetten, na het lezen van alle enge verhalen op dit forum zag ik er toch wel tegen op. Alles viel zo mee! En dat voor iemand die nog niet zwanger is geweest of geen inwendig onderzoek heeft gehad. Iedereen zegt wel dat je je moet ontspannen, maar he, doe dat maar even. Een uur van te voren moest ik 2 paracetamol slikken. Of dit echt hielp weet ik niet, maar ik slik ze voor de zekerheid toch graag  :Smile: 
De eendenbek was niet pijnlijk, het is in het begin alleen een beetje een raar gevoel. Toen ze de baarmoedermond aanhaakten deed dat wel even pijn, alleen het moment zelf, dus 1/1,5 seconden ofzo. Vanaf toen kreeg ik ook flauwval neigingen, maar dit is een normale reactie. Daarna heb ik niets meer gevoeld van het inbrengen en was het zo gepiept. Ik ben nog wel even blijven liggen en zitten omdat ik wat misselijk was. Dat is vervelender dan het zetten van het spiraaltje. Daarna 3 uur toch wel best veel last gehad van kramp, wist niet hoe ik moest zitten, staan of liggen. Nu gaat het weer stukken beter!
Alles was dus niet pijnlijk te noemen achteraf, alleen 'vervelend'. Ik hoop dat het spiraaltje zijn werk goed gaat doen en ik over 5 jaar gewoon weer een nieuwe kan laten plaatsen na hopelijk zeer goede ervaringen.

----------


## EllenNL

Quando, het advies van Petra is denk ik de juiste, maar als je het echt niet vertrouwt, kun je de mirena eruit laten halen en het verschil merken. Je kunt dan altijd nog weer een nieuwe laten plaatsen.
Maar jezelf (en je lichaam) rust geven, is natuurlijk heel belangrijk.

----------


## EllenNL

> Heeft iemand ook zo'n vervelende ervaring meegemaakt want ik ben best bang voor de volgende keer.


Ik heb dit niet meegemaakt, maar als je bang bent voor de volgende keer, vraag dan om een verdoving, dan is dat alweer een angst minder.

----------


## struffke

Hoi hoi, 

Ik heb nu sinds gisteren de mirena. 't plaatsen was echt ongelooflijk pijnlijk..en dan vooral het vasthouden van de baarmoedermond, deed zo;n zeer.En t zou mee moeten vallen omdat ik al een kind heb..
Flink geslapen erna..nu lichte krampjes nog..en raar gevoel in benen..maar verdergaat t goed..ik wacht af.. groetjes

----------


## cabaretnaaldje

Mirena spiraal

Hai, ik heb nu zo'n 3 maanden het mirena spiraal. Ik ben 4 jaar geleden gesteriliseerd en na 2 jaar tobben met langdurige menstruatie besloten om het spiraal te laten plaatsen.
Plaatsen was niet pijnlijk maar gek werd en word ik ervan.
Heel veel spotting, inderdaad maar 6 dagen schoon zijn.
Veel last van hormonen, 2 cups groter 1 1/2 week pijnlijk en zwaarder rondom de heupen.
Overleg met gyneacoloog, na 1 maand wilde ik hem eruit. Maar hij wil dat ik 6 maanden
mirena minstens blijf gebruiken, want iedere maand worden de hormonen minder.
We wachten af maar voor iemand die nooit te zwaar is, is dit vervelend vooral met de hormoon aanvallen die mijn doorgaans goede humeur, verpesten.
Heeft iemand ook deze ervaringen, en gaat het inderdaad over, of niet.
Groetjes

----------


## EllenNL

> Overleg met gyneacoloog, na 1 maand wilde ik hem eruit. Maar hij wil dat ik 6 maanden
> mirena minstens blijf gebruiken, want iedere maand worden de hormonen minder.
> We wachten af maar voor iemand die nooit te zwaar is, is dit vervelend vooral met de hormoon aanvallen die mijn doorgaans goede humeur, verpesten.
> Heeft iemand ook deze ervaringen, en gaat het inderdaad over, of niet.
> Groetjes


Ik heb er de eerste paar maanden ook wel last mee gehad, maar dat is nu toch wel over. Ik zou het zeker een half jaartje afwachten, je kunt hem dan nog altijd eruit laten halen.

----------


## claud73

Hoi,
ik ben ook aan het overwegen om het mirena spiraaltje te laten plaatsen. Mijn enige dilemma is de plaatsing zelf. Ik kan nl al last hebben van een uitstijkje! Bovendien heb ik een paar vriendinnen die er eentje hebben laten plaatsen en bij wie het enorm veel pijn deed. Ik hoor of lees weinig terug over de mogelijkheid van het plaatsen ve spiraaltje onder plaatselijke verdoving. Het zou mogelijk zijn, maar ik weet niet welke voorwaarden daar aan verbonden zijn. Is er iemand die mij hier meer over kan vertellen?

----------


## diana verdouw

> Hoi,
> ik ben ook aan het overwegen om het mirena spiraaltje te laten plaatsen. Mijn enige dilemma is de plaatsing zelf. Ik kan nl al last hebben van een uitstijkje! Bovendien heb ik een paar vriendinnen die er eentje hebben laten plaatsen en bij wie het enorm veel pijn deed. Ik hoor of lees weinig terug over de mogelijkheid van het plaatsen ve spiraaltje onder plaatselijke verdoving. Het zou mogelijk zijn, maar ik weet niet welke voorwaarden daar aan verbonden zijn. Is er iemand die mij hier meer over kan vertellen?


Het ligt er helemaal aan als je bv al eens bevallen bent doet het bijna geen zeer en het aller belangrijkste is om je gewoom te ontspannen

----------


## merian

> Mirena spiraal
> 
> Hai, ik heb nu zo'n 3 maanden het mirena spiraal. Ik ben 4 jaar geleden gesteriliseerd en na 2 jaar tobben met langdurige menstruatie besloten om het spiraal te laten plaatsen.
> Plaatsen was niet pijnlijk maar gek werd en word ik ervan.
> Heel veel spotting, inderdaad maar 6 dagen schoon zijn.
> Veel last van hormonen, 2 cups groter 1 1/2 week pijnlijk en zwaarder rondom de heupen.
> Overleg met gyneacoloog, na 1 maand wilde ik hem eruit. Maar hij wil dat ik 6 maanden
> mirena minstens blijf gebruiken, want iedere maand worden de hormonen minder.
> We wachten af maar voor iemand die nooit te zwaar is, is dit vervelend vooral met de hormoon aanvallen die mijn doorgaans goede humeur, verpesten.
> ...


Ik heb 5jaar een spiraaltje gehad en geen last van mijn hormonen gehad nu is mijn spiraaltje eruit en de hormonen zijn mijn lichaam de baas zegt de dokter
Moe, misselijk,migraine,rugpijn,buikpijn.Maar snel weer een spiraaltje.

Merian

----------


## liesbeth

Ook ik heb een mirenaspiraaltje sinds 4 jaar. Ik ben 55 jaar en heb hem gekregen omdat ik bleef vloeien, ook na een keer gecuretteerd te zijn geweest. 3 Maanden ging het goed en daar begon de ellende weer. Toen de enigste optie was het verwijderen van de baarmoeder, heeft de gyn. toch nog een spiraaltje geplaatst en wonder boven wonder het hielp. Eerst ook een paar maanden getobt met doorbraakbloedingkjes maar na een half jaar was het prima. Ik vraag me af of het verwijderen van het spiraaltje ook pijn doet en of het gelijk een nieuwe plaatsen weer dezelfde pijn verzoorzaakt als de eerste keer ?? Ik neem aan dat er dan in elk geval niet meer gesonderd hoeft te worden want de lengte van het spiraaltje dat eruit gehaald word hoeft dan toch alleen maar op dezelfde maat gemaakt te worden ?? Heeft iemand dit al meegemaakt ?? Ik lees hier eigenlijk nooit iets over. Wie heeft er ervaring mee ??

Groetjes van hier.

----------


## EllenNL

> Hoi,
> ik ben ook aan het overwegen om het mirena spiraaltje te laten plaatsen. Mijn enige dilemma is de plaatsing zelf. Ik kan nl al last hebben van een uitstijkje! Bovendien heb ik een paar vriendinnen die er eentje hebben laten plaatsen en bij wie het enorm veel pijn deed. Ik hoor of lees weinig terug over de mogelijkheid van het plaatsen ve spiraaltje onder plaatselijke verdoving. Het zou mogelijk zijn, maar ik weet niet welke voorwaarden daar aan verbonden zijn. Is er iemand die mij hier meer over kan vertellen?


Hallo Claud,

Ik heb het laten plaatsen met plaatselijke verdoving, en ik heb geen pijn gehad. Er waren geen voorwaarden aan verbonden, ik heb gewoon de gynaecoloog op het hart gedrukt dat ik percé met verdoving wilde, ook al zei hij dat dat eigenlijk niet hoefde. Gewoon zeggen dat jij met verdoving wilt, en dan moeten ze dat regelen.
Het enige is dat ik daarom op de polikliniek kwam om het te laten zetten, en niet zo even snel tussendoor bij de gyn. Dus het wachten en zo duurt misschien iets langer, maar dan heb je tenminste ook nergens pijn van.

Succes.

----------


## merian

> Hallo Claud,
> 
> Ik heb het laten plaatsen met plaatselijke verdoving, en ik heb geen pijn gehad. Er waren geen voorwaarden aan verbonden, ik heb gewoon de gynaecoloog op het hart gedrukt dat ik percé met verdoving wilde, ook al zei hij dat dat eigenlijk niet hoefde. Gewoon zeggen dat jij met verdoving wilt, en dan moeten ze dat regelen.
> Het enige is dat ik daarom op de polikliniek kwam om het te laten zetten, en niet zo even snel tussendoor bij de gyn. Dus het wachten en zo duurt misschien iets langer, maar dan heb je tenminste ook nergens pijn van.
> 
> Succes.


Wat houd die plaatselijke verdoving in spuit of een spray of iets anders

Merian

----------


## EllenNL

> Wat houd die plaatselijke verdoving in spuit of een spray of iets anders
> 
> Merian


Een spuit. Op 4 plaatsen, in de baarmoederopening (meen ik).
Je moet tijdens het prikken even flink kuchen, en dan voel je er helemaal niks van en daarna, van wat ze verder doen, ook niks. Nou ja, je voelt wel wat, maar geen pijn.

----------


## lempinimi

Ik heb net om 14:00 uur een Mirena-spiraaltje laten zetten en om 14:10 uur stond ik al weer buiten, niks gevoeld. Zag er door de horrorverhalen hier toch wel tegenop, maar het is me dus 100% mee gevallen. Alleen een beetje krampjes nu, maar dat zal ook wel weer wegtrekken...

----------


## liesbeth

Dat is fijn lempinimi dat u er zo weinig van gemerkt hebt, althans wat de pijn betreft. Ik had net als u nu, ook wat weeen eigenlijk. Maar al snel was dat weg. Alleen wat met spotting getobt in de eerste maanden maar daarna was alles perfect en nooit meer een menstruatie gehad ook. k hoop dat het bij u ook allemaal goed zal gaan. Want als je op forums de verhalen leest dan word je eerlijk gezegt soms best wel bang ervoor. Helaas melden vrouwen waarbij het allemaal goed gaat zich niet zo snel op een forum. De meeste gaan pas het internet op als het tegenvalt of niet goed gaat. Is ook goed natuurlijk, alleen lees je dan eigenlijk voornamelijk negatieve ervaringen. Groetjes en toitoitoi met de mirena.

Liesbeth.

----------


## lempinimi

Ik was net wel een beetje misselijk, maar heb een paracetamol en een warme douche genomen en nu gaat het alweer een stuk beter. Maar pijn doet het gelukkig niet. Niet meer ongesteld worden lijkt me heerlijk, want dan ben ik een paar dagen echt beroerd en sjacherijnig. Het bloedverlies zelf vind ik dan nog niet eens zo erg, maar als dat wegblijft, vind ik dat natuurlijk prima.
En da's waar als het goed gaat zie/hoor je de mensen meestal niet zo snel erover schrijven/praten, de mens praat/schrijft liever over dingen die niet zo goed gaan...

----------


## judysantegoets

Hallo,

Ik heb 1,5 jaar geleden een mirena-spiraaltje laten zetten. Was niet prettig maar deed ook niet echt zeer. Ben meteen daarna op mijn fiets weer naar huis gegaan.
Maar na het plaatsen zijn er echter wel kleine probleempjes gekomen. Ik heb weer regelmatig last van erge hoofdpijn, last van krampen ( net weeen ), donkere haargroei bij de borsten, acne, licht bloedverlies, etc. 
Het is ideaal dat je niet meer ongesteld (veel) word maar het is nu ongeregeld dus moet je altijd iets bij hebben.
Ik zit dus nog steeds te twijfelen om hem eruit te laten halen om te kijken of de klachten dan overgaan.
Nog een vraag: zowel ik als mijn partner voelen de draadjes niet, zijn er meer mensen die dat ook hebben.

Groetjes

----------


## lempinimi

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb 1,5 jaar geleden een mirena-spiraaltje laten zetten. Was niet prettig maar deed ook niet echt zeer. Ben meteen daarna op mijn fiets weer naar huis gegaan.
> Maar na het plaatsen zijn er echter wel kleine probleempjes gekomen. Ik heb weer regelmatig last van erge hoofdpijn, last van krampen ( net weeen ), donkere haargroei bij de borsten, acne, licht bloedverlies, etc. 
> Het is ideaal dat je niet meer ongesteld (veel) word maar het is nu ongeregeld dus moet je altijd iets bij hebben.
> Ik zit dus nog steeds te twijfelen om hem eruit te laten halen om te kijken of de klachten dan overgaan.
> Nog een vraag: zowel ik als mijn partner voelen de draadjes niet, zijn er meer mensen die dat ook hebben.
> 
> Groetjes


Volgens de bijsluiter (net nog ff weer doorgelezen, want ik heb hem afgelopen maandag gekregen) zijn dat allemaal redenen om contact op te nemen met de arts.

----------


## kimmie

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


Hey hey...!

Zo'n 3 en een half jaar geleden heb ik ook de myrena laten plaatsen en om heel eerlijk te zijn ben ik er wel blij mee, wel moet ik erbij vertellen dat het eerste jaar een drama was ivm vloeien.
Veel meiden raken dan in paniek omdat het vloeien zolang duurt, je moet niet vergeten dat je hele lichaam op zijn kop staat door de hormoon shot en dat is niet niks.
Dat het bij mij zolang heeft geduurt heeft ook weer een andere oorzaak maar hou er wel rekening mee dat het lang kan duren voordat je lichaam het aan kan.
Als je lichaam ermee om kan gaan is het echt super, in vele gevallen word je niet meer ongesteld dus je hoeft niet te schrikken, wel is het zo dat je na 3 jaar weer ineens behoorlijk kan gaan menstrueren en dat word vaak niet verteld.
Het is niet zo dat de spiraal dan niet meer werkt want het gaat gewoon door, wel kunnen de menstruatie's heftiger zijn maar dat is ook niet onlogisch na 3 jaar het niet te zijn geweest ook dat gaat wel weer over.
Vandaag na 3 en een half jaar heb ik de spiraal laten verwijderen en het valt reuze mee( de pijn die velen beschrijven).
Tuurlijk, elk lichaam reageerd anders maar velen in mijn omgeving hebben dit zelfde mee gemaakt, ook ik heb er wel wat last van maar het zijn maar kleine pijn scheutjes en je kan er een beetje beroerd van worden maar that's it.
TIP: Ga niet de hele dag thuis zitten van... oh het doet zo pijn maar ga gewoon je dingen doen, want nogmaals het valt echt wel mee en door je ding te doen denk je er minder aan.

----------


## kimmie

Ik raad je aan om ff de dokter te raadplegen over dat je de touwtjes niet meer voelt, het kan gebeuren dat de spiraal vast groeit dus laat ff voor de zekerheid een echo maken. Succes

----------


## MB66

Hé Kimmie,
Ik ben blij om te lezen dat het normaal is dat je na ongeveer 3 jaar weer (min of meer) heftige bloedingen kunt krijgen. Ik ben al weer 2 weken echt ongesteld met echt bloed/slijmverlies. Ook heb ik weer lichte krampen en vage rugklachten. Ook heb ik de laatste tijd last van pijnlijke borsten. De afgelopen jaren ben ik wel vaker (eigenlijk best vaak) ongesteld geweest maar dat was minimaal en ook niet zo lang. Ik heb vandaag wel de huisarts gebeld omdat ik me zorgen maakte. De assistente had er nog nooit van gehoord (waar heb jij je info vandaan, dan kan ik ff kijken of het inderdaad is wat ik ook heb) dus maandag ga ik toch maar even naar de huisarts. Groetjes M

----------


## sonja348

Hallo
ben 42 jaar
na een poosje flink last te hebben van allerlei ongemakken,misselijkheid,overgeven ,duizeligheid, stevige migraine voordat ik ongesteld moet worden,en nu deze maand overtijd zijn en pijnlijke borsten,ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan ,die vertelde me dat mijn hormonen behoorlijk in de war zijn ,ben de laatste paar jaar,iedere maand maar 1 dag flink ongesteld en de volgende dag is het weer weg maar ben er altijd 2 weken van te voren goed ziek van.ze adviseerde me om de mirena spiraal te nemen die schijnt dus dat soort klachten weg te nemen,mijn vraag is nu ,wie heeft dit soort klachten ook en wat heeft het gebruik van deze mirena spiraal bij jullie gedaan ,heeft het echt geholpen?
ben namelijk enorm aan het twijfelen of ik het zal doen .
alvast bedankt.

----------


## moki64

Ik weet dat het verschillend werkt bij vrouwen, de ene wordt nooit meer ongesteld en de ander alleen maar, ik ben dus die andere vrouw, op aanraden van de huisarts heb ik de mirena laten plaatsen omdat ik zeer heftig ongesteld was, toen ik de check bij de gyn had ontdekte ze dat ik een vleesboompje had (die overigens geen kwaad kon) bij mij heeft ie het 8 maanden volgehouden, voor mijn gevoel heeft mijn lijf al die maanden met alle geweld geprobeerd om ervan af te komen, alle dagen ongesteld, ik ben gemiddeld per maand 2 dagen niet ongesteld geweest, voor mij om moedeloos van te worden, vanochten na een onrustige nacht zag ik de draadjes uit m'n vagina hangen en kon ik um er moeiteloos uittrekken. ik moet zeggen dat ik er helemaal klaar mee ben en even afwacht in hoeverre de menstruatie weer zo heftig terugkomt en dan maar kijken voor een andere oplossing

----------


## quando1

> Hallo
> ben 42 jaar
> na een poosje flink last te hebben van allerlei ongemakken,misselijkheid,overgeven ,duizeligheid, stevige migraine voordat ik ongesteld moet worden,en nu deze maand overtijd zijn en pijnlijke borsten,ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan ,die vertelde me dat mijn hormonen behoorlijk in de war zijn ,ben de laatste paar jaar,iedere maand maar 1 dag flink ongesteld en de volgende dag is het weer weg maar ben er altijd 2 weken van te voren goed ziek van.ze adviseerde me om de mirena spiraal te nemen die schijnt dus dat soort klachten weg te nemen,mijn vraag is nu ,wie heeft dit soort klachten ook en wat heeft het gebruik van deze mirena spiraal bij jullie gedaan ,heeft het echt geholpen?
> ben namelijk enorm aan het twijfelen of ik het zal doen .
> alvast bedankt.


Na 2 zwangerschappen vergat ik de pil heel vaak (door drukte/vermoeidheid) en heb toen voor een mirena spiraal gekozen. Na ongeveer 1,5 wk licht vloeien ben ik helemaal drup vrij.......Ik heb het spiraal sinds half oktober 2007 en vind het een hele uitvinding. ALLEEN.......................sinds december heb ik elke 4 weken (zo rond de normale eisprong) een hele hevige migraine aanval.. Afgelopen vrijdag heb ik het kunnen onderdrukken met migraine medicijnen en daarna is het nog niet terug gekeerd. Even afwachten dus.... Voor het spiraal had ik ongeveer 3 a 4 migraine aanvallen per jaar vooral in voor- en najaar, dus misschien helpt het bij jou juist wel!! Succes

----------


## alice43

> Na 2 zwangerschappen vergat ik de pil heel vaak (door drukte/vermoeidheid) en heb toen voor een mirena spiraal gekozen. Na ongeveer 1,5 wk licht vloeien ben ik helemaal drup vrij.......Ik heb het spiraal sinds half oktober 2007 en vind het een hele uitvinding. ALLEEN.......................sinds december heb ik elke 4 weken (zo rond de normale eisprong) een hele hevige migraine aanval.. Afgelopen vrijdag heb ik het kunnen onderdrukken met migraine medicijnen en daarna is het nog niet terug gekeerd. Even afwachten dus.... Voor het spiraal had ik ongeveer 3 a 4 migraine aanvallen per jaar vooral in voor- en najaar, dus misschien helpt het bij jou juist wel!! Succes


ik het mirenaspiraal geplaatst in juli 2007 en er alleen maar ellende mee gehad het schijnt dat als je na de bevalling je baarmoeder niet meer in zijn oorspronkelijk formaat terugkomt het spiraaltje dus te klein is en er steeds baarmoederslimvlies blijft langsgaan waardoor je dus doorlopend blijft vloeien...en nu is afgelopen januari hij operatief verwijderd en hebben ze een nieuwe techniek het zogeheette novasure behandeling toegepast en ik ben sinds die tijd ook niet meer ongesteld geweest en heb totaal geen klachten meer ...de migraine is hetzelfde maar dat was ook zo tijdens het mirenaspiraaltje dus niet meer ook niet minder.

----------


## chantaltoine

Ik heb onlangs een mirena spiraal laten plaatsen. Althans, dat was de bedoeling....de bijsluiter vertelde mij dat het plaatsen van een mirena bij kinderloze vrouwen een pijnlijke aangelegenheid kon zijn. Ik schaar mezelf niet onder de mietjes dus dacht ik dat het plaatsen hooguit een paar minuten zou duren en ik dus een paar minuten pijn wel kon handelen. 
De gyneacoloog verzekerde mij dat het echt niet lang zou duren, dus zei ik hem dat ie gewoon kon plaatsen en wel even op mijn tanden zou bijten. Wat heb ik me vergist!!!!
Ik heb nog nooit in mijn leven zo'n ondraaglijke pijn gevoeld als tijdens het plaatsen en vervolgens nog 4 uur daarna. Bovendien "spuugde" mijn baarmoeder de spiraal meteen weer uit en kon er niet meer geplaatst worden. Het is uitgelopen op een vreselijke ellende en een bezoekje van hooguit een half uur, resulteerde in een halve dag opname. Ik heb een uur of 4 daarna moeten bijkomen van de pijn. De gyneacoloog vertelde me achteraf dat ik weeën heb gehad, omdat mijn baarmoeder de spiraal dus kwijt wilde. Heb je geen kinderen, krijg je toch weeën. Ik ben bevallen van een spiraal en we noemen haar Mirena.....
Je zult begrijpen dat ik dus never nooit meer aan wat voor spiraal dan ook ga beginnen, en ben dus helaas gedoemd om de "menstruatierit" verder uit te zitten tot ik in de overgang ga.

----------


## Lootje

Hoi allemaal,
Ik ben nu met mijn 3e mirena spiraal bezig en het bevalt nog steeds uitstekend.
De eerste werd geplaatst in het ziekenhuis bij de gynacoloog omdat mijn huisarts er nog geen ervaring mee had. Was de eerste in de praktijk die dit spiraaltje wilde.
Totaal geen problemen gehad met het plaatsen. Licht krampgevoel op de dag zelf maar verder niets.
Vijf jaar lang niet ongesteld geweest. Heerlijk!!!
Na vijf jaar een tweede laten plaatsen. Weer in het ziekenhuis omdat het de huisarts niet lukte om de vorige te verwijderen, maar ook dat verliep in het ziekenhuis zonder problemen.
Na weer vijf jaar nu met de derde bezig. Inbrengen heeft de huisarts gedaan, ging zonder problemen of klachten. 
Wordt nog steeds niet ongesteld, heb geen last van gwichtstoename, stemmingswisselingen of wat dan ook.
Ben nu bijna 47, maar laat over drie jaar echt weer een nieuwe mirena plaatsen.
Gr. Lootje

----------


## Lootje

Vergeet nog te vermelden dat bij mij de mirena is geplaatst, zes weken na de geboorte van mijn derde kind. Heb drie kinderen gekregen in 3 1/2 jaar. Mijn baarmoeder had er geen problemen mee.
Gr. Lootje

----------


## blosey

dag allemaal,

ik ga donderdag naar de dokter om mijn spiraaltje te laten verwijderen. Komende zomer heb ik hem 4 jaar.
Ik heb hem genomen omdat ik een abortus heb gehad doordat ik zwanger was geworden door de pil.
Nu heb ik sinds weken hele erge zere borsten. Ik heb van mezelf al niet zulke hele kleine borsten maar nu zijn ze echt opgezwollen en echt heel pijnlijk.
Een dikke maand geleden heb ik een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was negatief (gelukkig). 
Nu ben ik vnv op zoek op internet naar mensen die ook hele erg last van de borsten hebben gehad door mirena. Helaas lees ik alleen maar verhalen dat ze dan ook nog echt zwanger waren. 
Ik zie nu heel erg tegen donderdag op. Omdat ik weer een test moet doen en omdat het spiraaltje zowiezo verwijderd gaat worden..

Oh en voor de mensen die een spiraaltje willen nemen?
Ik heb dus geen kinderen en heb hem zonder verdoving laten zetten. En ja.. het was pijnlijk. Ik kon na die tijd amper op m'n benen staan en ben bijna een jaar lang ongesteld geweest. Maar de laatste 2/2,5 jaar helemaal niet dus het is echt een uitkomst.
Sommige mensen hebben minder zin in sex heb ik gelezen maar daar heb ik helemaal geen last van. Alleen maar goede dingen kan ik erover kwijt.

Haha wie weet wat ik donderdag te vertellen heb als ik bij de dokter ben geweest.

Ik zal het heel fijn vinden als iemand hier op wil reageren zodat ik misschien met iets minder spanning naar de dokter kan.

Groetjes Suus

----------


## Djimba

Ik heb afgelopen maandag een mirena spiraaltje laten zetten. Dit omdat ik echt pilmoe ben. Had last van stemmingswisselingen en kreeg steeds meer last van buikkrampen bij mijn menstruatie.
Ondanks dat ik 20 ben en nog geen kinderen heb viel het inbrengen reuze mee. Het enige dat ik een beetje voelde was het meten van de baarmoeder. Maar dit kan niet niet als pijn benoemd worden. Ik heb het door mijn huisarts laten doen. Ik voelde me erg vertrouwd bij haar en ze legde alles goed uit wat ze ging doen dus het was voor mij niet moeilijk om te ontspannen. Dit is denk ik de grootste reden waarom het geen pijn deed.
Na het inbrengen werd ik wel een beetje licht in mijn hoofd dat erg leek op flauwvallen. Maar na een paar minuten op een stoel te hebben gezeten kon ik lekker naar huis.
Ik heb ongeveer nog 2 uur een beetje last gehad van buikkrampen maar dat is zeker te hebben.
Ik vind het alleen een beetje eng dat ik er nu zo weinig last van heb zelf kan ik de draadjes ook niet voelen. Dus ben blij als ik over 4 weken de echo heb gehad zodat ik zeker weet dat het spiraaltje goed zit en er iig nog zit!

Zelf heb ik een uurtje voor het inbrengen 2 paracetamol en 1 ibuprofen genomen. Dus zelfs geen verdoving.

Al met al dus een zeer goede ervaring!!!! Ik zou het zo weer laten doen.

Groetjes Inge

----------


## barbara88

Ik heb sinds nov 2007 het mirena spiraal. In het begin vloeide ik veel, is nu over. Voorheen was mijn menstruatie heel erg pijnlijk. Voor, tijdens en na de menstruatie slikte ik doorlopend ibuprofen 400mg 6 keer daags. Pijn in buik rug heupen benen, bijna niet kunnen lopen, echt erg. Ik heb 3 kinderen dus even rust was er niet bij. En nu...... bijna geen last meer soms een paracetamol, heerlijk. Het inbrengen vond ik erg pijnlijk maar ik ben blij dat ik de keuze heb gemaakt.

----------


## essure

A quick, simple and safe procedure, No hormones No hysterectomy Rapid recovery time 95% of patients would recommend NovaSure to other women, If heavy periods have been keeping you from enjoying your life to the fullest, you should know about NovaSure endometrial ablation. http://www.drherzogwomensspecialist.com/

----------


## Miranda1303

Hallo Allemaal, 

Ik heb ook sinds December vorig jaar de Mirena spiraal... 
En ik begin er behoorlijk van te balen.... 
Ik ben alleen nog maar ongesteld soms wel 2 of 3 weken.. Ik heb veel meer klachten chagarijnig, buikpijn, ontzettend veel eetbuien...  :Frown:  En ben ik niet ongesteld dan heb ik ontzettend veel witte vloed. Oja en puiten nou dat wil je niet weten. Ik zit er sterk aan te denken om hem er weer uit te laten halen. 
Mijn zus heeft er ook 1 en die zegt dat het na een jaar allemaal over is.. 
Heeft iemand dezelfde problemen als ik heb? Ik had zoveel positieve dingen over de spiraal gelezen, maar helaas is het bij mij allemaal niet zo positief!!  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## Petra717

Mag ik vragen wat puiten zijn :Embarrassment: ... 

petra

----------


## mariakoekoek

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb mijn mirena spiraaltje nu zo'n drie jaar. En ik kan hem absoluut iedereen aanraden. Omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb deed het zetten &*&@# pijn, maar het is de pijn absoluut waard! Nauwelijks meer ongestled en geen omkijken naar.

Nu twijfel ik de laatste tijd er iets fout zit. Mijn borsten zijn gevoelig en zijn in een maand een cupmaat gegroeid.. daarbij ben ik aangekomen. Daarbij ben ik na drie jaar plotseling meer gaan boeden en onregelmatig.
Nu kan het zijn dat het groeien van mijn borsten komt doordat ik ben aangekomen natuurlijk.
Aangezien ik nooit zwanger ben geweest ben ik niet zeker van de signalen. 
Is het mogelijk dat er na drie jaar nog hormonale veranderingen optreden?
Ik kan de draadjes nog wel voelen dus hij zit er nog wel gewoon...

----------


## merian

Als ik jou was zou ik een zwangerschapstestje doen of naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## ralf.monique

ik heb nu ruim een half jaar het spiraaltje blijf buikklachtne houden en veel hoofdpijn en constant afscheiding ik twijfel wat ik moet doen doorgaan of eruit

----------


## cabaretnaaldje

Ik heb nu mijn mirena sinds nov. 2007, tot aan mei alleen maar bloedingen, aankomen puistjes tja, nu gaat het, heb wel uitstrijkje laten maken, had contactbloedingen, maar toch is alles gelukkig goed. Nu heb ik af en toe spotting, vervelend, maar daar hoop ik ook nog ooit af te komen, het wordt iedere keer minder gelukkig, Toch invloed van de hormonen, want ik heb ook last van pijnlijke borsten vlak voor ik lichte spotting heb, het duurt helaas wel altijd een weekje, dat vind ik wel vervelend. De huisarts weigert om het spiraaltje eruit te halen, ik heb dan ook een zeer stressvolle periode achter de rug, dus ik geef haar geen ongelijk. Ik heb me voorgenomen om hem te laten zitten tot aan november en als het dan nog niet gaat. Dan gaat ie er echt uit. Ik heb hem genomen omdat ik veel menstrueerde 2 á 3 weken van de maand, ik was nl. al gesteriliseerd, dus dit is echt dubbel om hormonen in te brengen terwijl ik niet meer zwanger kan raken. Ik voelde ook echt of het allemaal erger werd. Maar ik hou moed en ik hou me eraan vast dat sommige vrouwen echt nooit meer ongesteld worden, ook geen spotting. Hoop ik.

----------


## san84

Hoi Cabaretnaaldje en anderen...
Zeker als je een stressperiode hebt, moet je effe doorzetten nu!
Ik heb sinds 2006 een spiraalje en ik ben al 1.5 jaar niet meer ongesteld geweest, vorig jaar voor het laatst toen mijn zus trouwde, (zenuwen) een klein beetje spotting gehad.
Voor de rest helemaal geen menstruatie of spotting gehad... HEERLIJK!!
De eerst 6 weken nadat ik het heb laten zetten was het niet leuk gewoon, maar daar heb ik het nu graag voor over gehad, ik heb hele goede ervaring met mijn spiraaltje. In het begin had ik wel een vette huid en puistjes, maar dat is ook minder... 
Mijn stemmingen zijn ook minder wisselend, een hele uitkomst.
Het enige nadeel zelf vind ik dat je nu niet kunt controleren of je toch zwanger bent ja of nee.. Het kan wel, maar de kans is heel klein.. maar toch..
Soms twijfel ik daar over.... maar ja, beetje gek om een zwangerschapstest te doen, terwijl je geen plannen hebt of een spiraaltje hebt.... 
Maar aan de andere kant gek als je er later achterkomt zeg maar.....
Moet zeggen dat ik nu al twee weken pijnlijke borsten heb, en misselijk, maar het voelt niet als een zwangerschap..... integendeel, even dacht ik dat ik ongesteld zou worden, maar ja, na 1,5 jaar was ik wel op een golf voorbereidt, maar niets...
Dat is dan weer die onzekerheid.
Maar alles komt goed, het zakt wel weer, misschien heb ik wel wat onder de leden, who knows...
Nou, jij wel succes met alles en even doorbijten he! komt wel goed
En voor de rest die dit leest, het is niet altijd shit, er zijn ook meiden zoals ik die er helemaal geen klachten van hebben!! ik raad het iedereen aan!!
xxx Sandra

----------


## zazoe

Wie heeft er ervaring met touwtjes van de Mirena die zijn verdwenen? Ik ben twee weken geleden bij de huisarts geweest om mijn Mirena na 5 jaar te laten verwijderen. Volgens haar stelde het niets voor. Nu bleek dat de touwtjes waren verdwenen en moet ik woensdag naar de gynaecoloog. Hoor ik in mijn omgeving allerlei griezelverhalen over vast gegroeide Mirena's en verwijderingen onder narcose. Wie weet wat ik woensdag kan verwachten?

----------


## Jnien

Hallo,

Ik heb mijn spiraaltje ook gekregen toen ik 17 was. Het was wel heel pijnlijk maar ik heb het dan ook zonder verdoving gedaan. Vraag om verdoving!
Verder heel tevreden.

----------


## RdK

Hoi Ik heb ook het mirena spiraal heb het nu misschien 5 maandjes of nog niet eens en ik heb het idee dat ik zwanger ben ik ben steeds misselijk veel moe me buik is dikker en wat steken maar niet ongesteld wel heel lichtjes gevloeid even maar dat was misschien maar 2 dagen ik heb al een zoontje en mijn voorgevoel zegt me ook dat ik zwanger ben. Ik heb een test gedaan maar die was negatief toch blijf ik met het idee zitten dat ik toch zwanger ben nu las ik hier dat er toch meerdere ervaring hiermee hebben weet iemand misschien een idee??

groetjes katy

----------


## blosey

Hoi Mariakoek,

Wat jij daar hebt neergezet heb ik dus ook gehad. Ik heb m'n spiraaltje nu net iets meer dan 4 jaar. En van 't zomer had ik ook ineens grotere borsten gekregen die erg gevoelig waren en toch wel iets aangekomen. Ik dus ook zwangerschapstest gedaan maar die was gelukkig negatief. naar de dokter gegaan maar die kon er helaas weinig over zeggen. Ze zei dat ik het nog maar even aan moest kijken. dat heb ik nu dus gedaan en het is over! Alleen heb ik het idee dat als ik eigenlijk ongesteld had moeten worden ( wat ik dus al 3 jaar niet meer ben geweest  :Big Grin: ) ik wel even weer zere borsten heb. Maar dat wil ik er wel voor over hebben :-)

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt .. haha wel een erg late reactie zie ik nu, maar ja beter laat dan niet toch? 

Groetjes blosey..

ps hoop niet dat je toch wel zwanger bent??? :$

----------


## Enna

Ik heb ook een tijdje een mirena spiraaltje gehad, ik was toen 21 jaar oud en koos daarvoor omdat ik eerder zo depressief werd van microgynon 30 pil dat ik het niet weer aan durfde. 

Het inbrengen van de mirena spiraal deed bij mij helemaal geen pijn, het voelde enkel een beetje gek. Ik had wel vantevoren 2 ibuproven genomen, naar advies van de huisarts. (die het spiraaltje ook ingebracht heeft). Het eruit halen later heeft ook geen pijn gedaan.

Ik had alleen wel wat klachten door de mirena, ik was veel langer ongesteld dan daarvoor, meestal 9 dagen en soms liep het uit tot zelfs 2 weken. Ik had van mezelf al dat ik duizelig, moe ed was in deze periode, en dat werd door de mirena nog erger. (door meer bloedverlies lijkt me). Verder had ik vaak een beetje een raar gevoel, ik kon het spiraaltje voelen in m`n onderbuik zeg maar. Op zich niet erg, het voelde wat onnatuurlijk. Maar dat zijn alle anti-conceptie middelen natuurlijk  :Smile:  
Ik heb het spiraaltje maar een maand of 3 gehad, dat het langer kan duren voordat je weet hoe het gaat zitten met de menstruatie periode wist ik niet. M`n huisarts heeft daar niet over verteld, anders had ik het misschien nog even laten zitten denk ik. Ik kon als ik voelde met m`n vingers het draadje ervan voelen, dus ik wist altijd of het er nog zat. De huisarts heeft me ook aangeraden dat af en toe te doen.
Als je bang bent het spiraaltje te verliezen is dat wel een optie hoor, de draadjes gewoon opzoeken. 

Wel een vraag:

Ik durf ik de pil nog steeds niet te proberen. Ook omdat ik sint-janskruid slik en dat niet samen kan met hormoonpillen. Sint-janskruid is juist tegen depressie, als ik daarmee stop, en dan de pil ga gebruiken loop ik wel heel veel risico op een nare periode lijkt me  :Frown: .
Hebben mensen hier ideeën over? Ik vind zonder condoom wel fijner, al heb ik daar ook weer iets mee zoals ik eerder ergens anders al vertelde :P maar dat is een ander verhaal.

----------


## Anique85

ik heb nu zon 3 jaar een mirena spiraal en laat em er vandaag uithalen
Het erin zetten heeft enorm zeer gedaan maar dat hoeft niet altijd zo te zijn!
heb inderdaad ook de eerste paar maanden wat krampen gehad maar daarna was het voor mij een geschenk uit de hemel haha.
Maar toen kwamen de bijwerkingen!!!
Ik ben ook een cupmaat omhoog gegaan, ben enorm aangekomen maar het meest vervelende nog heb er enorme acne aanovergehouden het is net alsof ik iedere nacht met me hoofd op een grindtegel heb geslapen!
Ik dacht niet dat het door het spiraaltje kwam maar na veel dokteren bleek dat echter wel zo te zijn! Maar besef wel ieder lichaam is anders en als je deze bijwerkingen niet hebt is het fantastisch ben al 3 jaar niet meer ongesteld geweest!!

----------


## merian

Hallo Anique85

Ik hoop dat het meegevallen is om het spiraaltje eruit te halen. Bij mij namelijk is het erg tegengevallen. De ene spiraal eruit halen en gelijk een nieuwe plaatsen zeiden ze in het ziekenhuis. Ze zijn drie kwartier bezig geweest om hem eruit te halen en gelijk een nieuwe te plaatsen. En uiteindelijk is het toch niet gelukt.Bij de 1ste spiraal had ik nergens last van en van deze ook aangekomen snel moe meer afscheiding

----------


## miranda23

> Wie heeft er een mirena spiraaltje (gehad) en kan mij haar ervaringen vertellen? Wat ik vooral wil weten is of je bijwerkingen hebt/had.


hoi hoi
ik heb het spiraaltje gehad in 1.5 jaar heb ik er drie gehad de eerste zat niet ver genoeg wat vreselijke pijnen veroorzakten de tweede ben ik verloren dus zta ook niet diep genoeg en da laatste heb ik eruit laten omdat ik zwanger was geworden ondanks ik het spiraaltje had van mij hoeft dat nooit meer geef maar gewoon de pil.
want je zou minder klachten hebben en minder bloedverlies moeten hebben nou ik weet niet wat dat is want het was allemaal het zelfde als toen ik geen spiraal had

----------


## Hippiester22

ik heb nu 3 jaar de mirena spiraal 
en heb er helemaal geen klachten van
ik zou het zeker aanraden

----------


## san84

Hallo! 
Ik heb sinds september 2006 een spiraaltje....nu bijna 3 jaar dus..
Ik kan zeggen dat het fantastisch is :Smile: !! Ik ben dus bijna 3 jaar niet ongesteld geweest, los van een keer spotting door stress....
Ik vind het gewoon een gemak, je hoeft niet te denken aan de pil, ik weet wel dat ik eigenlijk ieder jaar moet laten controleren, maar het gaat zo goed, dat ik dat niet doe, is stom... maar ja, het is natuurlijk ook niet iets geweldigs, om daarvoor naar de huisarts te gaan...De eerste tijd na plaatsing had ik een hele vette hoofdhuid en puistjes, maar daar ben ik inmiddels vanaf.
Het enige nadeel is nu, dat ik het gevoel heb al een paar weken dat ik ongesteld moet worden, rugpijn,buikpijn, snoepzin, opgeblazen gevoel, pijnlijke tepels, humeurig....maar ik word het maar niet...
misschien is het de eisprong, want ik ben helemaal in de veronderstelling dat mijn lichaam eens gezuiverd moet worden na 3 jaar geen menstruatie, maar het blijft nog steeds uit...dat is het enige dat je niet weet of je nog ongesteld wordt, en of je niet weet als je per ongeluk zwanger bent..wat natuurlijk klein is....
Nou, voor iedereen is het anders, de een vindt het inbrengen een hel, de ander niet, weer iemand anders blijft ongesteld, en de ander is er vanaf...
Voor degene die net hebben laten plaatsen, en het nog niet goed bevalt...zet even door, bij mij duurde het ook 6 weken voor ik niet meer vloeide....
En voor degene die het willen laten plaatsen en niet durven nog om de een of andere reden..Doen! het is echt een verademing....
Groetjes en succes!!! xoxo Sandra

----------


## barbara88

Hallo Allemaal
Zoals in een eerder bericht heb ik het mirena spiraaltje sinds nov 2007. Geen menstruatie, geen buikpijn en andere soorten pijn. Wel ben ik 3 kilo gegroeid, heb ook vaak het gevoel dat ik opgeblazen ben. Mijn eetpatroon is niet anders dat ik meer ben gaan eten of snoepen. Zijn er vrouwen bij die dit herkennen? Ik maak er geen probleem van daar mijn pijn dusdanig hevig was dat het zwaarder zijn niet zo erg is maar toch zou ik willen weten of het met het mirena spiraaltje te maken heeft.

----------


## san84

Hoi Barbara88
Ik heb ook geen menstruatie, geen buikpijn maar wel een opgeblazen gevoel vaak....dat is wel sinds de laatste tijd..
Mijn eetpatroon was tot een twee weken geleden normaal, nu snoep ik wat vaker.....
Het zwaarder zijn, heb ik vanaf dat ik de pil gebruikte al, dus ik weet niet of het door de spiraal komt....
Misschien komt het wel daardoor, ik weet het niet. Ik neem het in ieder geval ook voor lief, beter dan ziek zijn van menstruatie en de andere klachten die ik had voor mirena!
Groetjes Sandra

----------


## san84

Hoi Barbara88
Ik heb ook geen menstruatie, geen buikpijn maar wel een opgeblazen gevoel vaak....dat is wel sinds de laatste tijd..
Mijn eetpatroon was tot een twee weken geleden normaal, nu snoep ik wat vaker.....
Het zwaarder zijn, heb ik vanaf dat ik de pil gebruikte al, dus ik weet niet of het door de spiraal komt....
Misschien komt het wel daardoor, ik weet het niet. Ik neem het in ieder geval ook voor lief, beter dan ziek zijn van menstruatie en de andere klachten die ik had voor mirena!
Groetjes Sandra!!!!

----------


## SusieQ

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb de mirena spiraal nu zo'n 3 maanden, het inbrengen was voor mij geheel pijnloos.
> Vanaf het moment dat ie erin zit ben ik wel aan het vloeien, de ene keer bijna niets meer en dan het volgende moment echt weer met bloed. Hier wordt je wel een beetje zat van! Je weet niet echt waar je aan toe bent.
> Waar ik wel last van heb is hoofdpijn, nou weet ik niet of dit geheel te wijten is aan de spiraal maar mijn gevoel zegt van wel. Je stemming wordt hierdoor wel bepaald.
> 
> Zijn er meer dames die hier last van hebben??????
> IK twijfel nml. of ik hem eruit moet halen of niet.
> 
> gr. W.


Hallo W,

Ik heb nu sinds 3 weken de MIrena laten zetten.
Ook ik blijf steeds een beetje vloeien ene dag niet andere wel...persoonlijk vind ik dit erg vervelend want je weet idd niet waar je aan toe bent.
Ik zie het nog even 4 weken aan mocht het niet veranderen laat ik hem verwijderen en dan word het weer de ouderwetse slikpil want daarmee weet ik tenminste waar ik aan toen ben.

Groetjes SusieQ

----------


## papplion

> Ik heb ook mijn huisarts gevraagd naar het mirena spriaaltje, maar zij raadde het me af. Ik ben 22 (toen 21) en het gebeurt wel eens dat ik de pil vergeet (heeeel af en toe, laatste jaar niet meer gedaan.)
> 
> Zij raadde het af omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb gehad en wel wil hebben, en ze had patientes met mirena die een half jaar lang bloedingen hadden en andere vervelende bijwerkingen. Ook moet je je afvragen of nooit meer ongesteld worden wel zo leuk is: ik heb een vriend en ik ben toch elke maand blij als ik toch ongesteld word, want anders word ik gek doordat ik denk dat ik zwanger ben :S
> 
> Toen heb ik 1 maand de nuvaring geprobeerd, zelfde als de pil eigenlijk: je stopt de nuva ring erin op de dag dat je weer je 1e pil zou slikken na de stopweek, maar je laat hem dan 3 weken zitten en je haalt 'm er weer uit op de dag dat je je laatste pil zou slikken voor de stopweek.
> 
> Nadeel: nuvaring wordt niet vergoed, en ik en m'n vriend voelden 'm zitten bij de sex (erg irritant, met name voor mij.)



Zelf heb ik vandaag mijn mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen en ben ook 21 jaar oud en heb nog geen kinderen gehad. Ik heb hiervoor gekozen omdat ik door mijn factor 5 geen pil kan slikken. ook wil ik de nuvaring niet omdat ik iemand ken die kinderen heeft gehad hiermee. Het plaatsen van de mirena was niet prettig maar zeker wel te doen. Ik heb hierbij dan ook nadrukkelijk gevraagd naar een hele goede gyn. Hier zit nogal verschil in!!! Vorige week heeft een andere gyn het geprobeerd, maar hij kreeg het niet voor elkaar. Deze man deed zijn werk vooral om geld te verdienen en het was een zeer pijnlijke ervaring, zeker ten opzichte van de gyn van vandaag.... Hiermee wil ik dus eigenlijk zeggen dat je gewoon voor de mirena kan kiezen als je dat wil.

----------


## inge1965

ik heb nu bijna een jaar het spiraaltje.
ik was erg tevreden hierover en werd bijna niet meer ongesteld(soms een druppeltje of wat sliertjes)
nu ben ik 5 weken terug licht ongesteld geworden en het stopt nu niet meer.
het blijft maar doorgaan(soms 1 dag niet) 
heb verder geen lichamelijke klachten.

is dit normaal????? of moet ik hiermee wat doen

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Inge,

Ik heb hetzelfde meegemaakt. Inmiddels een aantal jaren geleden. Na het plaatsen van de Mirena heb ik bijna continu 9 maanden bloedverlies gehad. Daarna stopte het een heel jaar. Daarna opnieuw bloedverlies wat niet stopte. De gynaecoloog zag met een inwendige echo dat een eierstokcyste de oorzaak hiervan was. Blijkbaar is er dit een bijwerking van Mirena. Tijdens een controle-echo 2 maanden later was de cyste verdwenen en was het bloedverlies gestopt. Maar na een half jaar begon de ellende opnieuw. Weer een cyste. Ik was al gesteriliseerd, orale anticonceptie werd ten strengste afgeraden vanwege leverproblemen en uiteindelijk heb ik de baarmoeder laten verwijderen. Daarna waren deze problemen verleden tijd. Dus mijn advies: toch even vragen om een inwendige echo om uit te sluiten dat er een eierstokcyste zit.

Sterkte.

----------


## inge1965

dankje wel voor je antwoord mantelzorg

dat klinkt niet erg leuk allemaal.
dan moet ik toch maar alle moed bij elkaar verzamelen en naar de huisarts gaan voor een echo.
ik heb namelijk vrezelijke angst hiervoor,omdat ik het plaatsen echt als een trauma heb ervaren..zoveel pijn heb ik gehad met plaatsen ervan.
ik was al blij dat de eerste gynaecoloog aangaf dat die nooit meer vervangen hoefde te worden omdat ik hem geplaats heb gekregen
om de ongesteldheid te verminderen(uiteindelijk te laten stoppen)en omdat ik trombose heb gehad.
en niet als anticonceptiemiddel.(mijn man is namelijk gesterliseerd)
wat ik ook zo raar vind,is dat ik met de nacontrole een andere gynaecoloog kreeg en die gaf aan dat ik in 2016 terug moest komen om hem te laten vervangen.terwijl de eerste zij dat dit niet nodig was.
er is mij 5 jaar terug geadviseerd door mijn andere huisarts (die ik op dat moment had) om mijn baarmoeder te laten verwijderen vanwegen mijn hefige en langdurige ongesteldheid.
ik heb dit toen geweigert, omdat ik mijn eigen nog tejong vond (43 jaar) en ik bang was dat ik erna vrezelijk dik zou worden(heb namelijk al overgewicht)
maar een kans op een eierstokcyste zit ik ook niet op te wachten...dus maak ik volgende week maar een afspraak met mijn huisarts voor die echo.

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi Inge,
Bij mij is ie destijds ook geplaatst vanwege heftige bloedingen. Mijn hB was erg laag. Een inwendige echo is absoluut niet pijnlijk en niet te vergelijken met het plaatsen van Mirena. Het is inmiddels 8 jaar geleden, ben nu 51, dat de baarmoeder verwijderd is maar heb ik heb er geen moment spijt van gehad. 
Heel veel succes. Laat je nog iets horen?

Gr,
Annemarie

----------


## inge1965

ik ga maandag gelijk bellen met de huisarts.
en dan toch maar eens aanhalen vanwegen de baarmoeder verwijderen,dan heb ik deze problemen ook niet meer.

het klinkt heel raar maar mijn sexleven gaat er ook aan nu,en dat doet mijn huwelijk geen goed :Frown: 

ik laat wat weten zodra ik verder ben

----------

